# MADRID | Public Transport



## balasto (Jul 29, 2006)

spongeg said:


> I was reading an article about how this one city wanted to implement a train/LRT but there was huge pressure from another group who said no use busses its cheaper blah blah blah even though the train people wanted and studied and knew busses would never give them the ridership a train/Lrt system would give them
> 
> it turns out the pro-bus group was being supported by the bus and gas and tire industries and it was more in their interest to have busses than to have trains


That's an awful position! They don't realize that if the public transportation system improves (ie with trains), and people more will use use it, the ridership of other services (ie busses) will also grow. The enemy is the private transportation, not the public one.

In the region of Madrid all public transportation services are coordinated by a single public body (Consorcio de Transportes) and they are considered as components of a single system, complementing each other:
- Urban busses for short distance rides (ie they link areas with metro and commuter trains).
- Metro for medium distance rides
- Commuter busses and trains for long distance rides

If you look at the map (though it only shows railway services), you'll clearly see that all services are heavily linked.


----------



## kub86 (Aug 13, 2004)

That's unbelievable. It's taking my city about 15 years to build 14 miles of surface + underground lightrail!!


----------



## Chilenofuturista (May 24, 2005)

Madrid, definitely my cup of tea.


----------



## Chilenofuturista (May 24, 2005)

Iggui said:


> *wow, an expansion of over 80km is bigger than most cities' metro systems, and on top of that a refurbishment of the lines! truly amazing. this is truly one of the great metro systems on the planet. i dream of the day santiago de chile's metro is even half that big.
> 
> !que viva españa! !que viva el metro de madrid, mi3rda!*



Imposible decirlo mejor! 


:master: :master: :master: :master: :master: :master: :master: :master: :master: :master: :master: :master: :master: :master: :master: :master: :master: :master: :master: :master: :master: :master: :master: :master: :master: :master: :master: :master: :master: :master: :master: :master: :master: :master: :master: :master: :master: :master: :master: :master: :master: :master: :master: :master: :master: :master: :master: :master: :master: :master: :master: :master: :master: :master: :master: :master: :master: :master: :master: :master: :master: :master: :master: :master: :master: :master: :master: :master: :master: :master: :master: :master: :master: :master: :master: :master: :master: :master: :master: :master: :master: :master: :master: :master: :master: :master: :master: :master: :master: :master: :master: :master: :master: :master: :master: :master: :master: :master: :master: :master: :master: :master: :master: :master: :master: - - -> Madrid.


----------



## nastyathenian (Jun 17, 2006)

*Serious lack of security*

Madrid’s metro is wonderful, it covers completely the city center which is the main area of interest to the tourists. I visited it for the first time in 2005 and in general I was very satisfied, except for a minor incident I witnessed. A South-American looking man was sleeping on the seat. Then a young guy wearing glasses, looking like a student, sat down beside him. After a little while he started searching his pockets. He found his wallet, he opened it, took some banknotes and then put it back in the pocket! About 10 people saw what was going on but no-one reacted. Then the pickpocket stood up, said something in Arabic to his accomplice who was at the other side of the car and they both got off at the next stop.
If nothing is done about security, new extensions are pointless.


----------



## DonQui (Jan 10, 2005)

nastyathenian said:


> Madrid’s metro is wonderful, it covers completely the city center which is the main area of interest to the tourists. I visited it for the first time in 2005 and in general I was very satisfied, except for a minor incident I witnessed. A South-American looking man was sleeping on the seat. Then a young guy wearing glasses, looking like a student, sat down beside him. After a little while he started searching his pockets. He found his wallet, he opened it, took some banknotes and then put it back in the pocket! About 10 people saw what was going on but no-one reacted. Then the pickpocket stood up, said something in Arabic to his accomplice who was at the other side of the car and they both got off at the next stop.
> If nothing is done about security, new extensions are pointless.


What the hell does this have to do with subway CONSTRUCTION.

:crazy:


----------



## nastyathenian (Jun 17, 2006)

Well, subways are constructed in order to be used by the people, not just to make construction companies rich. Another thing I noticed in the Madrid metro was that it was mainly used by people of low social classes and tourists. People who can afford to have a car seem to shun the subway. You don’t see many men in suit and tie, as in other cities. One reason is, of course, pickpockets.


----------



## DonQui (Jan 10, 2005)

nastyathenian said:


> Well, subways are constructed in order to be used by the people, not just to make construction companies rich. Another thing I noticed in the Madrid metro was that it was mainly used by people of low social classes and tourists. People who can afford to have a car seem to shun the subway. You don’t see many men in suit and tie, as in other cities. One reason is, of course, pickpockets.


:crazy:

Europe is not North America. You take the subway because it is the most convenient and least traffic prone method of transport.

Your comments are absolute absurd in general, and even more hilarious when you look at how far out of context they are in relation to the thread.

And your logic for including it might as well be, "well, subways ride underground, so let's talk about dirt" :|


----------



## nastyathenian (Jun 17, 2006)

Dear DonQui, I know very well what this thread is all about. The difference is that I do not view metro systems as a mixture of tubes, stations and rolling stock. Passengers are what counts more than everything. If my posts bother you so much, from now on I'll post only in Spanish so that you cannot understand them. Bye!


----------



## balasto (Jul 29, 2006)

nastyathenian said:


> Another thing I noticed in the Madrid metro was that it was mainly used by people of low social classes and tourists. People who can afford to have a car seem to shun the subway. You don’t see many men in suit and tie, as in other cities. One reason is, of course, pickpockets.


That means you haven't visited the Nuevos Ministerios station at rush hours  . Madrid's Metro has a lot of security, but that doesn't means it's 100% secure. Neither you can expect a babysitter policeman for every metro user.



nastyathenian said:


> Dear DonQui, I know very well what this thread is all about. The difference is that I do not view metro systems as a mixture of tubes, stations and rolling stock. Passengers are what counts more than everything. If my posts bother you so much, from now on I%u2019ll post only in Spanish so that you cannot understand them. Bye!


AFAIK, DonQui speaks Spanish  If you want to post only in Spanish about this topic and any other topic, you're invited to the Madrid subforum.


----------



## nastyathenian (Jun 17, 2006)

Dear DonQui, I know very well what this thread is all about. The difference is that I do not view metro systems as a mixture of tubes, stations and rolling stock. Passengers are what counts more than everything. If my posts bother you so much, from now on I’ll post only in Spanish so that you cannot understand them. Bye!

Enhorabuena a los Madrileños por la enorme red de metro de que disponen. El ritmo de ampliación es rapidísimo, comparable sólo con el del metro de Seúl. Las obras actuales son impesionantes, aunque la ampliación del metro propiamente dicho sea “sólo” de 53 kms. El tranvía no se puede sumar al metro pesado. En todas las ciudades donde existe es desesperadamente lento. Tendría sentido construirlo en el centro de Madrid como atracción turística. El pasajero podría p.e. admirar las incomparables fachadas de Gran Vía. Pero para las afueras de una grande ciudad no hay mejor medio de transporte que el tren de cercanías.


----------



## balasto (Jul 29, 2006)

nastyathenian said:


> Enhorabuena a los Madrileños por la enorme red de metro de que disponen. El ritmo de ampliación es rapidísimo, comparable sólo con el del metro de Seúl. Las obras actuales son impesionantes, aunque la ampliación del metro propiamente dicho sea “sólo” de 53 kms. El tranvía no se puede sumar al metro pesado. En todas las ciudades donde existe es desesperadamente lento. Tendría sentido construirlo en el centro de Madrid como atracción turística. El pasajero podría p.e. admirar las incomparables fachadas de Gran Vía. Pero para las afueras de una grande ciudad no hay mejor medio de transporte que el tren de cercanías.


You have to take in account that light metro is being built in low population density areas where other services don't suit so well and its purpose is to link those areas with "heavy" services (Metro, Cercanías).


----------



## DonQui (Jan 10, 2005)

nastyathenian said:


> Dear DonQui, I know very well what this thread is all about. The difference is that I do not view metro systems as a mixture of tubes, stations and rolling stock. Passengers are what counts more than everything. If my posts bother you so much, from now on I’ll post only in Spanish so that you cannot understand them. Bye!
> 
> Enhorabuena a los Madrileños por la enorme red de metro de que disponen. El ritmo de ampliación es rapidísimo, comparable sólo con el del metro de Seúl. Las obras actuales son impesionantes, aunque la ampliación del metro propiamente dicho sea “sólo” de 53 kms. El tranvía no se puede sumar al metro pesado. En todas las ciudades donde existe es desesperadamente lento. Tendría sentido construirlo en el centro de Madrid como atracción turística. El pasajero podría p.e. admirar las incomparables fachadas de Gran Vía. Pero para las afueras de una grande ciudad no hay mejor medio de transporte que el tren de cercanías.


Quien te ha dicho que no entiendo la lengua castellana? 

Curious that your comments in Spanish are the only ones that relate to the thread, and the comments in English bear no relationship whatsoever. :crazy:

Tram down the Gran Via? There is not enough space! Transport should NEVER be oriented simply towards tourism!


----------



## picassoborseli (Sep 15, 2005)

nastyathenian said:


> Dear DonQui, I know very well what this thread is all about. The difference is that I do not view metro systems as a mixture of tubes, stations and rolling stock. Passengers are what counts more than everything. If my posts bother you so much, from now on I’ll post only in Spanish so that you cannot understand them. Bye!
> 
> Enhorabuena a los Madrileños por la enorme red de metro de que disponen. El ritmo de ampliación es rapidísimo, comparable sólo con el del metro de Seúl. Las obras actuales son impesionantes, aunque la ampliación del metro propiamente dicho sea “sólo” de 53 kms. El tranvía no se puede sumar al metro pesado. En todas las ciudades donde existe es desesperadamente lento. Tendría sentido construirlo en el centro de Madrid como atracción turística. El pasajero podría p.e. admirar las incomparables fachadas de Gran Vía. Pero para las afueras de una grande ciudad no hay mejor medio de transporte que el tren de cercanías.



And let people walk 2 or 3 kilometres from the Cercanías station to their homes... That's a Stupid comment!

I tihink the Tram or Light Metro is a perfect way of transport. The Light Metro connects the Metro lines 1 and 4 at Pinar de Chamartin station and line 10 at Las Tablas. In the future there will be a Cercanías station at the south of the Sanchinarro district, which is connected to the Light Metro.


----------



## LtBk (Jul 27, 2004)

Madrid and reset of Spain never ceases to amaze me in constructions like this. Why can't the reset of the West learn from them?


----------



## LosAngelesMetroBoy (Aug 13, 2006)

the problem is funding, that and Los Angeles has to comply with very strict earthquake codes, madrid did not. Madrid also was given money by the EU to do it all at once. In LA we build what we can with limited funds, and when the funds run out we stop, after we have the money again we start. It costs more that way but its the only way we can do it without taking massive billion dollar bonds that the state wont let the city take.


----------



## DonQui (Jan 10, 2005)

LosAngelesMetroBoy said:


> the problem is funding, that and Los Angeles has to comply with very strict earthquake codes, madrid did not. Madrid also was given money by the EU to do it all at once. In LA we build what we can with limited funds, and when the funds run out we stop, after we have the money again we start. It costs more that way but its the only way we can do it without taking massive billion dollar bonds that the state wont let the city take.


Funding is irrelevante if we are talking about the amazing ability to construct subways cheaply.

The money could have come from Timbuktu for all I care. I want to know how they can use this money so efficiently. 

And no, Madrid only received funding for the L8 of the metro. The rest was not done via EU funds, which typically go to more disadvantaged regions.


----------



## Justme (Sep 11, 2002)

nastyathenian said:


> Madrid’s metro is wonderful, it covers completely the city center which is the main area of interest to the tourists. I visited it for the first time in 2005 and in general I was very satisfied, except for a minor incident I witnessed. A South-American looking man was sleeping on the seat. Then a young guy wearing glasses, looking like a student, sat down beside him. After a little while he started searching his pockets. He found his wallet, he opened it, took some banknotes and then put it back in the pocket! About 10 people saw what was going on but no-one reacted. Then the pickpocket stood up, said something in Arabic to his accomplice who was at the other side of the car and they both got off at the next stop.
> If nothing is done about security, new extensions are pointless.


If you really found this shocking, you should have done something about it. To be honest, I am amazed that you didn't.


----------



## petrolatum (Jun 22, 2006)

nastyathenian said:


> Madrid’s metro is wonderful, it covers completely the city center which is the main area of interest to the tourists. I visited it for the first time in 2005 and in general I was very satisfied, except for a minor incident I witnessed. A South-American looking man was sleeping on the seat. Then a young guy wearing glasses, looking like a student, sat down beside him. After a little while he started searching his pockets. He found his wallet, he opened it, took some banknotes and then put it back in the pocket! About 10 people saw what was going on but no-one reacted. Then the pickpocket stood up, said something in Arabic to his accomplice who was at the other side of the car and they both got off at the next stop.
> If nothing is done about security, new extensions are pointless.


As a Madrid Metro user, I have to say that our metro network is very safe. Strange things like the one you tell us are isolated. Why didn't you do something to avoid that situation? Were you afraid? Don't criticize people for the same thing you do. It's like being a hypocrite.
Madrid Metro users are very mixed. You can see from the typical housewives carrying their children to the school to suited men-in-black going to the office in AZCA, for example.
The metro is very popular and the perception we, people of Madrid, have of it is quite positive and functional.
We are so glad to have one of the best networks in the world... and looking forward to see the expansions opened this autumn and next spring.


----------



## Damien (Apr 1, 2006)

Building off of DonQui's statement, $1 billion at $85 million/mile is about 11.5 miles, which is almost the entire length of the Wilshire subway (13.4 miles). Current cost estimates by the Los Angeles County MTA of $300-350 million per mile means that $1 billion only gets us 3 miles from the current Wilshire/Western terminus to Fairfax. The lack of efficiency and high cost is what prevent us from building a system quickly and forces us to build our system in these segments.

We could get a $5 billion dollar bond passed in this county for subway construction and with state and federal matching funds we could probably find ourselves with $3-5 billion more (or we could just say screw the feds and take out the whole $10 billion ourselves; we spent $19.4 billion on new schools). At $85 mil/mile that's 94 - 117 miles of subway. That so much subway its not even funny. But at 300-350 a mile that's 26-33 miles of subway. You tell me which the public is more likely to support: a $5 billion bond plan that covers 117 miles of subway or a $5 billion bond that gets us 33 miles of subway?

And regarding the earthquake codes, I seriously doubt that amounts to $215-315 million/per mile more. The $300-400 million/mile estimate is consistent across America and it was singled out by Melis so I think its safe to say there are more similarities among tunneling standards across the world in 1st world countries than we think. Suggesting Spain, with an economy almost strong enough to be in the G-8 and which recently endured serious terrorist attacks has significantly lower construction standards is laughable to some. In many respects Madrid probably faced a more difficult challenge. There are segments where they had to bore through sand and clay.


----------



## Truepioneer (Feb 25, 2007)

Madrid's Metro is well equipped to attract business and population growth for far into the future. "If you build it they will come" is an expression long forgotten by governments when it comes to transport. Usually it's done the other way around these days:lol: Atleast Madrid got it right.

Could anyone explain to me why the Madrid Metro is much cheaper too construct than other cities mentioned in a previous post above??? Just doesn't make sense why other prosperous cities can't construct at the same pace???


----------



## LtBk (Jul 27, 2004)

I wish U.S cities would build their metros as fast as Madrid's.


----------



## arriaca (Feb 28, 2006)

Razones del éxito de la ampliación

Reasons of MADRID "Success" (?)


· 1.- Decisiones en 24 horas.

· 1.- Decisions in 24 hours.


· 2.- Realización del proyecto a cargo de Metro.

· 2.- Project management done by ourselves.


· 3.- Selección de los métodos constructivos más adecuados.

· 3.- Selection of construction methods.


· 4.- Resolver los problemas antes de que aparezcan.

· 4.- Solve disputes before they arise.


· 5.- Seguridad antesque coste o plazos.

· 5.- Safety before cost and time.


· 6.- Tuneladoras potentes.

( 25% más potentes que cualesquiera otras en el mundo)

· 6.- Extremely powerful tunnelling machines.
​
By Metro de Madrid


----------



## Alargule (Feb 21, 2005)

How about Madrid's next 'four year plan' (2007-2011)? Is there already some info about that? The current expansion plan is due to end this year - I suppose plans for further extensions have already been decided upon.


----------



## juanpe_r (Aug 5, 2005)

nodoby knows nothing about 2007-2011, but next week they are starting a new station for 2007-2011. in line 11. hehehe. everybody think madrid will make about 60km 2007-2011.......we will know in some weeks.......we have got elections in May.....so.....all political parties will tell us their plans


----------



## Truepioneer (Feb 25, 2007)

arriaca said:


> Razones del éxito de la ampliación
> 
> Reasons of MADRID "Success" (?)
> 
> ...


I will spread the word


----------



## Tubeman (Sep 12, 2002)

Please Madrid take over London underground... I'm green with envy!

It infuriates me that the 11-station Jubilee Line extension cost us 6 billion Euros 8 years ago, and yet you pulled off these world-leading developments for just 4 billion. London is one of the richest cities in one of the richest regions on the planet, and we can't even find the money for 200m of track to extend the Metropolitan Line to Watford Junction. Kudos to Madrid, anyway  

:bash:


----------



## Alargule (Feb 21, 2005)

I wouldn't be surprised if ground prices were much lower in Madrid than in London. Also, I don't really have the impression that there are that many public hearings to find out what the local population might think about a new project, let alone that there are powerful NIMBY-factions in Madrid that can hold these projects back for years and years to come.

Madrid - it seems - just builds. That can save you a helluva lotta money...


----------



## Tubeman (Sep 12, 2002)

Dee Hinnov said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if ground prices were much lower in Madrid than in London. Also, I don't really have the impression that there are that many public hearings to find out what the local population might think about a new project, let alone that there are powerful NIMBY-factions in Madrid that can hold these projects back for years and years to come.
> 
> Madrid - it seems - just builds. That can save you a helluva lotta money...


Yes the trouble with London and a lot of other cities seems to be we love the consultation / planning stage so much that we spend decades and millions of pounds talking about of it before the first bit of soil is even dug (e.g. Crossrail). Just plan it, then build it for Christ's sake!!! Why does it need to take 10, 15 or 20 years?

There is always going to be opposition to anything, but we're talking about underground railways here, not bulldozing forests for housing or chucking up 300m skyscrapers next to cathedrals.

Go Madrid, anyway


----------



## Kika (Oct 27, 2003)

Madrid's projects are truly amazing like its major Sir Gallardon


----------



## arriaca (Feb 28, 2006)

The success of Madrid is born of simplicity whereupon the entire project considered. Simple and practical stations, just as the tunnels and the movable material. Previous the direct one of Meter is a great admirer of the Japanese, which without a doubt has the best meter and railroad of the world. For the development of the extensions of Meter, also other works in Meters of the world studied, to avoid the errors in which they could fall and not repeat them. The success was so that the World Bank chose to Meter of Madrid like example for the performances that it subsidized in the future.


----------



## Alargule (Feb 21, 2005)

You probably meant 'Met*ro*' instead of 'Met*er*'...

That notwithstanding, keeping things simple and learning from the mistakes of others is always the best solution to get good results for a relatively cheap price.


----------



## Chilenofuturista (May 24, 2005)

juanpe_r said:


> nodoby knows nothing about 2007-2011, *but next week they are starting a new station for 2007-2011. in line 11. hehehe. everybody think madrid will make about 60km 2007-2011.......we will know in some weeks.......*we have got elections in May.....so.....all political parties will tell us their plans


And we're waiting... :drool:


Saludos from a Metro de Madrid fan in Scandinavia. kay:


----------



## Alargule (Feb 21, 2005)

Alrighty...but those are _plans_, not signed-for projects that'll be underway by next year. Anyway, it'd be amazing to see new construction start in '08.


----------



## arriaca (Feb 28, 2006)

I have assisted to some conferences of Metro de Madrid. In that the methodology was explained that had used for the extension, and is really spectacular the way in which they work. Beginning by the obsession by the security and simplicity, but without fear to make things new. The use of the awkward people has been key, along with the knowledge of the terrain. In Madrid the use of the Austrian method in the construction of tunnels and the use of mole with the open front was prohibited. The stations are all equal, follow he himself scheme, I hope to be able some photos. They are maked from the outside with screens, and the hollow is used to put and to remove the awkward people. Thus ample stations are obtained, and to little depth of the surface. If you want some detail of the Metro de Madrid I can look for it. 



Translated by Google :crazy:


----------



## Alargule (Feb 21, 2005)

> Translated by Google


That explains a lot. I can't make any coffee from your rather Shakespearean poetry...:nuts:


----------



## arriaca (Feb 28, 2006)

Dee Hinnov said:


> That explains a lot. I can't make any coffee from your rather Shakespearean poetry...:nuts:


Sorry, but my English is very bad :bash:


----------



## Alargule (Feb 21, 2005)

That's all right. My Spanish, in return, sucks big time as well...


----------



## city_thing (May 25, 2006)

What a great Metro system, sexy stations.

Doesn't Madrid have a history of great architecture? I've never been, but from pictures I've seen it seems that pretty much every building there is good. I'm glad Madrid has put so much money/effort into creating a great public transport system.


----------



## FOLK (Aug 28, 2005)

*CHAMARTÍN STATION*



























































































*
MORE PICS CHAMARTÍN STATION IN THIS BLOG:*

http://urbanscraper.blogspot.com/2007/03/nueva-estacin-de-chamartin-fotos-metro.html


----------



## SkyLerm (Nov 26, 2005)

I hope both cities will reach the 300 km mark soon


----------



## Edu_00 (Mar 9, 2005)

SpastiK said:


> Metro Madrid: 278,6km
> 
> Due to the last inagurated stretchs, Metro Madrid has 278,6km of full Metro.
> 
> ...


Next opening: Wednesday 16th, Congosto-Valdecarros (L1) 3,8 km.


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

SpastiK said:


> Metro Madrid: 278,6km
> 
> Due to the last inagurated stretchs, Metro Madrid has 278,6km of full Metro.
> 
> ...


I'm afraid you are counting some tramway lines (light metro)...
:sly:
Are you sure all that is full metro?
:?
Thanks for answering!
:wink2:


----------



## Edu_00 (Mar 9, 2005)

^^ Bitxo, light metro has not opened yet. SpastiK has not counted it. Besides, he talks about *full metro*.


----------



## josema_call (May 14, 2007)

^^^
^^^
I love these threads when they become in "mine is bigger than yours..."
Guys, both Madrid and Moscow have great metro systems. Now is time to work to improve them (both of them) ...


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

Edu_00 said:


> ^^ Bitxo, light metro has not opened yet. SpastiK has not counted it. Besides, he talks about *full metro*.


Thanks a lot.
:bowtie:
It is impressive!
kay:


----------



## bule (Nov 14, 2004)

*Chamartin New Station Madrid*

Intermodal new Chamartin Station.Metro,2 lines,Conmuter and Long Distance Trains,and Buses (future). Video of Miguel Yunquera.


----------



## SpastiK (Sep 12, 2002)

This is the evolution in the last 8 mounths:










As you can see, Madrid Metro Network has increased in 55,7km.

Impresive figure if we compare it with the last 2 plans:

1995-1999: 56km
1999-2003: 54,5km
2003-2007: 55,7km

Total Metro expand in 12 years: 166,2km of new full Metro!


----------



## Coccodrillo (Sep 30, 2005)

Bitxofo said:


> I'm afraid you are counting some tramway lines (light metro)...
> :sly:
> Are you sure all that is full metro?
> :?
> ...


Tramway line A (or 1?) is 70% underground, if the vehicles used are tramways! Total lenght of the line is about...6 to 8 km, I think...


----------



## firmanhadi (Aug 3, 2005)

Congratulations for you Madrileños on the beautiful subway. I'm green with envy. 

Just curious, how do you guys pay for this ambitious project while at the same time doing the expansion of M-30?


----------



## josema_call (May 14, 2007)

firmanhadi said:


> Just curious, how do you guys pay for this ambitious project while at the same time doing the expansion of M-30?


jaja, nobody knows...

But, M30 is going to be paid by de city council.
Metro is going to be paid by Regional Goverment, using several "financial techniques", but given to private corporation a big role on it :cheers:


----------



## CORLEONE (Jun 15, 2007)

24/01/08

*THE COMMUNITY WILL RENEW THE TRAINS OF MADRID METRO WITH 327 NEW CARS AND REFRESHING LINE 6 *

The Counsel of Government approved today the acquisition on the part of Metro of Madrid of the new rolling stock that will permit to renew the trains of the suburban resident of madrid, as well as to improve its service and to increase the fleet for the new enlargements of lines predicted to the 2011. On the whole, the renewal is foreseen completely of the Line 6 of the current vehicles and the incorporation to the remainder of the network of to 327 cars, what supposes a global investment of more than 775 million, as reported the first vice president and spokesman, Ignacio González. 

http://www.metromadrid.es/actualidad/2401081.htm


----------



## staticmeltdown (May 28, 2006)

Would the Spanish please invade Britain, and sort out our public transport for us? Very depressing when you compare public transport in cities such as Barcelona to Birmingham and Manchester.

Been staying in Sevilla for three months, very impressed with the opening of the tram, and construction of the underground there, along with the efficient buses. Also very impressive AVE to Madrid.

Madrid underground worked well too, fully operational on the Los Reyes / King's Day too, which I was impressed with! Only complaint was the litter in stations due to the strike, has this been resovled? 

Also the stations on line 1 seemed a bit shabby, and the trains a bit small, is anything been done about this? Otherwise great system!


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

staticmeltdown said:


> Only complaint was the litter in stations due to the strike, has this been resovled?


No litter anymore as the strike is over. I wouldn't say the problem was "resovled" though, they just surredered to the wildcat strike. 

Now the subway is rather clean again, hope you can check it with your own eyes soon. Our subway system is indeed something we are pretty proud of, and still growing like crazy.


----------



## sarflonlad (May 13, 2005)

I'm so shocked by how cheap this expansion is: 4bn Euros is cheap even for a country that is not the UK... has the EU provided some money to help build this?


----------



## xote (Jun 7, 2007)

sarflonlad said:


> I'm so shocked by how cheap this expansion is: 4bn Euros is cheap even for a country that is not the UK... has the EU provided some money to help build this?


The EU does not provides funds to wealthy NUTSII regions of the EU. Madrid (Comunidad de) is about 25-30% above the EU27 average of GDP. The only recent EU-funded expansion of the system happened over 10 years ago (L8 from Madrid-Barajas International to the Financial District/Nuevos Ministerios). 

Remember that with a population of about 6.000.000, the Madrid Region has an economy larger than 12 EU states, and if it were its own country would be just behind Finland just in front of Portugal. 

In regards to costs, I think that advantageous legislation as well as a policy of building continuously helps. Machines don't lay idle and allow for rapid progress. I think that unlike in a country like the UK, 10 m below the surface is declared to be public land. Therefore, there are no costly compensations.


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

torke said:


>


Funny: of platform-edge protection or suicide-pit installations, I'd have thought Europe would have opted for at least one.






torke said:


>


In this day and age, too cheap for some kind of emergency sidewalk? hmmm...


----------



## Homer J. Simpson (Dec 2, 2003)

Does anyone have any current statistics and future plans handy?

I would be interested in seeing what we can expect from Madrid in the next few years.


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

^^Not too many extensions in the next coming years, for the moment...
:dunno:


----------



## windawinda77 (Dec 28, 2007)

in the future years,the next huge underground extension in Spain is to be held in Barcelona, but unlike in madrid (vecause of the characteristics of the barcelona soil, and politican problems...)works there are delaying day after day....but they are carry huge projects...


----------



## Coccodrillo (Sep 30, 2005)

The new tunnel will be used by lines C3 and C4 that previously terminated in Atocha. The other lines will continue to use the old tunnel.

A third tunnel will be built for high speed trains between Atocha and Chamartín without intermediate stations.










Before the opening of the new tunnel:


----------



## LucianT (Jun 19, 2009)

Very good reportage SpastiK,well done to you.This summer ,begining 1 august ,i shall be in Madrid for 24 days .I will stay on my parents ,they are living near from Retiro Park .It's unexpecting surprise to see the ,,SOL,, station. have a goo time


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

Plaza del Sol restyling is awesome!


----------



## windawinda77 (Dec 28, 2007)

the old tunnel is being used.....there are now tunnel for suburban railways services...and a third one is being built for high speed trains....


----------



## Ultramatic (Jul 6, 2009)

I saw this project being built last year. Madrid truly has one of the most impressive mass transit systems in the world.


----------



## metro-world (Aug 22, 2008)

SpastiK said:


> Here you have other map of the station, just under the center of Madrid!!
> (Thanks to the blog "es por madrid" , in www.espormadrid.es )
> 
> 
> ...


Hola al Madrid!
I had been in May last year with the press presentation of Sol station short before opening - it was a big construction site! nice to see this station now open.
it is definitive not the biggest such cavern of the world. Don't forget Paris RER stations Auber, Etoile and NAtion - each of more than 225 m long platforms and the side platforms are of 10-12 m each!

How it is with the orthern acces to Gran Via on which the construction not was started in May 2008?

and is now decided on the cosntruction of the Alonzo Martinez Station? and when it will be build?
see also to the new development plan of Cercanias > 2015 there is a new line planned to intersect!


----------



## neuromancer (Jan 5, 2004)

*Metro de Madrid*



Metro de Madrid Official Site


Madrid Railway Network



http://www.rfimadrid.es/


----------



## neuromancer (Jan 5, 2004)

*New Expansion and Improvement Plan*

The Public Transit Network Expansion Plan 2007-2011 is part of a long term strategy. The actions scheduled as part of the plan are divided into two transit categories: the conventional metro and the train.

Under the conventional metro category, the plans include the prolongation of lines 2, 9 and 11.

Under the train category, in coordination with the Ministry of Development and as part of the Local Train Infrastructure Plan for Madrid, the new Móstoles-Navalcarnero line will connect to the C-5 local line and there will be two innovative actions involving the shared use of tracks: the new Moncloa line and the alternate Torrejón de Ardoz line which will end at the Chamartín station.

In short, the expansion of the public transit network focuses on the prolongation of metro lines and the construction of kilometres of new train track.

*Conventional Metro*

Metro de Madrid is 90 years old this year. Since the beginning, in 1919, and particularly in recent years, Metro has been expanding continuously to the point where it now reaches most neighbourhoods in the capital and eleven municipalities in the surrounding metropolitan area of Madrid.

The 2007-2011 expansion reflects the ongoing commitment to this traditional mode of transport, which still offers the original advantages of safety, speed, reliability and comfort. Moreover, with the adaptations and improvements brought about by technological advances the Metro has become an integral part of the daily lives of Madrid’s residents. On this occasion, the Metro is being extended into densely populated communities such as Las Rosas, Mirasierra and La Fortuna in Leganés.

*PROLONGATION OF LINE 11 TO LA FORTUNA*

DESCRIPTION: Line 11 will be extended from the La Peseta station in Carabanchel Alto to the Cuatro Vientos depot, along with a new station to be built in the La Fortuna neighbourhood of Leganés.
OBJECTIVES: To provide services to the La Fortuna neighbourhood in Leganés.
AREAS SERVED: La Fortuna neighbourhood in the city of Leganés.
POPULATION SERVED: 18,000.
LENGTH: 3.25 km.
COMMENTS: Contract awarded to DRAGADOS, S.A. in March 2007. The project is being financed by FEDER
*
PROLONGATION OF LINE 2 TO LAS ROSAS*

DESCRIPTION: The prolongation will begin at the La Elipa station and end in the vicinity of Paseo de Ginebra near the M40.
OBJECTIVES: To provide service to the Bilbao, Arcos and Las Rosas neighbourhoods, supplementing the coverage offered by Line 7 to provide a fast connection to the city centre.
AREAS SERVED: Ciudad Lineal and San Blas districts of Madrid.
POPULATION SERVED: 65,000
LENGTH: 4.6 km.
COMMENTS: Contract awarded to UTE FCC Construcción-ACCIONA Infraestructuras, S.A. in September 2008.

*PROLONGATION OF LINE 9 TO MIRASIERRA*

DESCRIPTION: Line 9 will be extended to the north through the Mirasierra neighbourhood, where a new station will be built which will connect to the local train network at an interchange located between the Pitis and Ramón y Cajal stations.
OBJECTIVES: To provide service to the Mirasierra neighbourhood and extend Line 9 to the north in order to connect with the local train.
AREAS SERVED: Fuencarral-El Pardo district and Mirasierra neighbourhood of Madrid.
POPULATION SERVED: 27,500
LENGTH: 3.0 km
COMMENTS: Contract awarded to the FERROVIAL AGROMAN, S.A.- SACYR, S.A.U. joint venture in September 2009.

*Train lines*

The train is a high capacity mode of transport which is ideal for transporting large numbers of passengers in cars capable of travelling at speed in excess of 100 km/hour which can be integrated with the rest of the conventional, non-international width rail network.

The new lines to be built are part of the actions being coordinated by the Ministry of Development as part of the Local Train Infrastructure Plan for Madrid.

*NEW LINE: MÓSTOLES - NAVALCARNERO*

DESCRIPTION: The C-5 local line will be prolonged starting from a point near the Retamas station in the direction of downtown Móstoles, where it will connect with Line 12 of the Metro (Metrosur). It will then run through the Móstoles-Logistics Platform slated for future development, continue to run parallel to the A-5 motorway, alongside Parque Coimbra and Xanadú and finally enter Navalcarnero from the north.
OBJECTIVES: To connect Navalcarnero with downtown Móstoles in approximately 15 minutes and with Atocha in 40 minutes. To satisfy the demand generated in recent years as a result of the urban development in both of these cities.
AREAS SERVED: Móstoles, Arroyomolinos and Navalcarnero
POPULATION SERVED: 31,000
ESTIMATED PASSENGERS: 20,000 trips/day
LENGTH: 14.50 km.

*NEW LINE: PUENTE DE LOS FRANCESES - MONCLOA*

DESCRIPTION: The purpose of this new line is to connect the existing local train infrastructure to Moncloa. It will share the existing local train tracks that run along the A-6 motorway to the vicinity of the Puente de los Franceses, where the track will split and a new underground section will be built that will run underneath the Parque del Oeste to end at the Moncloa interchange.
OBJECTIVES: To equip the train track that runs along the A-6 motorway with a fast and direct connection to the Moncloa interchange in Madrid.
AREAS SERVED: Pozuelo de Alarcón, Majadahonda, Las Rozas, Torrelodones, Collado Villalba.
POPULATION SERVED: 307,000
ESTIMATED PASSENGERS: 20,000 passengers/day
LENGTH: 2.1 km. (new construction).

*NEW TORREJÓN DE ARDOZ-MADRID LINE (CHAMARTÍN).*

DESCRIPTION: Like the project described above, the line will emerge from the Chamartín station sharing the local rail infrastructure to the vicinity of the M-45 in San Fernando de Henares. There, the track will split and a new underground section will be built which will enter Torrejón de Ardoz in a west to east direction just north of the downtown area, where three new stations will be built. The line will run longitudinally from west to east, ending near the Soto del Henares housing development.
OBJECTIVES: To provide public rail transport between Torrejón de Ardoz and Madrid (Chamartín) which will considerably improve upon the current level of coverage by bringing rail service to the downtown area while blending into the environment by building the lines underground.
AREAS SERVED: Torrejón de Ardoz. Can also be used by residents of Guadalajara, Azuqueca, Alcalá de Henares and San Fernando de Henares to get to Chamartín.
POPULATION SERVED: 100,000
ESTIMATED PASSENGERS: 25,000 passengers/day
LENGTH: 7.5 km. (new construction)
Plan to Improve the existing Metro network for the period 2007–2011

In the coming years Metro de Madrid will allocate 961 million € to the improvement of the existing metro network.

Among others, the following actions will be undertaken:

• Installation of lifts and escalators to improve accessibility in the following stations: Pacífico, Carpetana, Sainz de Baranda and Ópera.

• Improvement of accessibility by gradually removing architectural barriers, laying special floorings and implementing complementary measures.

• New technical rooms to increase the capacity of the lines, at Aluche, Pacífico, Carpetana and Sainz de Baranda.

• Climatic comfort improvements in stations.

• Refurbishments in Repair Shops and Engine Sheds.

• Track renovation to improve running comfort.

• Removal of old coverings, replacing them with other more environment-friendly and resistant materials.

• In collaboration with other organizations, important actions are also being carried out:

- Plaza de Castilla Interchanger
- Burying the Empalme – Campamento section underground
- New Aluche Interchanger
- Restructuring and enlargement of Méndez Álvaro and Sol stations.


----------



## neuromancer (Jan 5, 2004)

*New trains for line 6*


----------



## neuromancer (Jan 5, 2004)

Chamartín Metro Station. Now operates with line 1 and 10, in the future with lines 1, 10, 11 and 14


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

The map looks pretty awesome. The bright colors of the new trains aren't my thing though.


----------



## neuromancer (Jan 5, 2004)

The inner colours are supposed to help people with vision problems.
The outer colour is blue with a transition to white. Th four central cars will be white with que black window stip.


----------



## neuromancer (Jan 5, 2004)

*Metro de Madrid in figures*

Details of the network, information on daily operations of the service

*GENERAL INFORMATION*


Number of stations: 294

Number of interchanges: 26

Number of lines: 13+Branch

Number of entrance halls: 340

Escalators:	1587

Lifts:	483

Moving walkways and Ramps:	34

Kilometres of Network: 284

Passenger demand 2009: 649.977.853


Metro de Madrid


----------



## ovem (Mar 25, 2007)

Madrid's metro is a surprise. I love it  This map is fantastic


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2010)

Fantastic underground system. I would say is one of the best undergrounds in terms of accessibility for disable people. Thanks!


----------



## dmarney (Jul 26, 2008)

good thread, Its amazing how impressive its got in the last few years


----------



## neuromancer (Jan 5, 2004)

*Serie 8000 trains*

Series 8000 comprises 155 carriages.

The body of the series 8000 units is made of aluminium, including the chassis, and they have four doors on each side for passenger access/exit. The carriages have an interconnecting, interior continuous passageway and are joined in sets of three.

The series 8000 units are equipped with air-conditioning and heating. They have auxiliary systems control equipment, equipment to record safety parameters during operation, a passenger information system and a public address system. They also have a video-surveillance system, as well as digital radiotelephony. Likewise they are equipped with train protection systems (ATP and ATO).

The most important new features in the series 8000 (and also in the 7000) within Metro de Madrid's rolling stock are: Other features include systems for fire detection and extinction using water mist, lateral evacuation steps, video-training system, a continuous interconnecting passageway between carriages, panoramic cabins with no front door, photoluminiscent signalling, digital radiotelephony, and aluminium bodywork and chassis. 


*Basic details:*

* Carbody structure: Aluminium
* Consist: M-R-M
* Doors clearance (mm): 1300
* Doors per side: 4
* Exterior width at belt (mm): -
* Height of floor (mm): 1125
* Length between bodyends (mm): 55552
* Supply (Vdc. catenary): 1500
* Track gauge (mm): 1445


*Performance:*

* Emergency deceleration (m/s2): 1,15
* Maximum speed (Km/h): 110
* Seating places per train unit: 72
* Service acceleration (m/s²): 1,2
* Service deceleration (m/s2): 1
* Standing places per car (6p/m2): 535
* Total places: 607
* Total power (kw): 1200


*Equipment:*

* Air conditioning
* Public Address System
* Radiotelephone
* Ramp to vacate passengers


----------



## dmarney (Jul 26, 2008)

Will you do descriptions for some of the other trains too?


----------



## neuromancer (Jan 5, 2004)

Of course, I´ll do it with all other trains.


----------



## neuromancer (Jan 5, 2004)

*Serie 3000 trains*

The network currently has 432 series 3000 carriages.

The body of the series 3000 units is made of aluminium, including the chassis, and they have three doors on each side for passenger access/exit. These carriages have an interconnecting passageway, for a composition of four or six carriages, depending on the sub-series, which are fully interconnected inside.

The series 3000 units all have air-conditioning and heating and auxiliary systems control equipment, equipment to record safety parameters during operation, and a passenger information system. They also have a video-surveillance system, systems for fire detection and extinction using water mist, as well as a public address system and radiotelephony. Likewise they are equipped with train protection systems (ATP and ATO).

One of the most interesting novelties of the series 3000 carriages (as in the series 9000) is that they have been adapted to provide total accessibility, with the following systems:

-Folding ramps to provide access to wheelchairs on the doors, on both sides, closest to the drivers cabin.
-Automatic opening, in all cases, of the doors with ramps, which unfold automatically.
-Space reserved for wheelchairs, signposted and equipped with safety belt.
-Automatic opening, in all cases, of the other doors of the first carriage, to facilitate access to persons with sight problems.
-Optical and acoustic signals indicating that the doors are open, to permit easier location by persons with sight problems.
-All doors have contrasting colours to the colours around them
-Interior colour contrasts (doors, seats, handrails, etc.).

The series 3000 carriages came into service for passengers on Lines 2, 3, 4 and 11. 

Info from manufacturer, CAF:

*
MADRID METRO S/3000*

The new rolling stock of the Madrid Subway for the narrow gauge lines consists of two types of electric units: single voltage with 6 cars for the 1,500 dc voltage, and dual voltage with 4 cars for 600/1,500 dc voltage with full performance for both voltages. The 4 car unit can be extended to 6 cars.

These units are higly motorised: 4 motor cars in the single voltage units and 3 in the dual voltage units. The 3000 units carbody is constructed with large extruded sections of light aluminium alloy.

The passage between cars is unobstructed, with no doors, with a wide gangway which provides the unit with passage continuity and passenger safety.
3-phase traction equipment is used, which is directly supplied from the network, with the most modern power electronics technology, using IGBT type components.
There are two types of bogies: Motor and trailer. The first ones are each equipped with two 3-phase asynchronous motors.

The units are equipped with an electric brake and pneumatic brake by means of a disc. Access is via three wide double doors on the sides of each car, and in two of these in the end cars there is an access ramp for persons with reduced mobility.
The cars are air conditioned and equipped with the most modern comfort systems (soundproof wheels) and passenger information systems (video and audio).

With regards to passenger safety, the new units have been designed with special features for protection against head on crashes (absorption of the shock energy), against fire (fireproof materials, fire detection and extinguishing system), emergency signalling (photoluminescent lighting) and surveillance (video surveillance circuit).

The most advanced computer and communication technology are used for the computerised train control systems, video-information and entertainment systems, and in the broad band train-earth communication systems (Wireless - LAN).


*Basic details:*

* Carbody structure: Aluminium
* Doors clearance (mm): 1.300
* Doors per side: 3
* Exterior width at belt (mm): 2.300
* Height of floor (mm): 1.110
* Supply (Kv, Hz): 1.500 vcc. y 600/1.500 vcc.
* Track gauge (mm): 1.445


*Performance:*

* Maximum speed (Km/h): 80
* Service deceleration (m/s2): 1,2


*Equipment:*

* Broad band W-LAN train-land data exchange system
* Diaphanous gangway
* Fire extinguishing system
* Front destination indicators
* Passenger driver intercom
* Protection and automatic driving ATP-ATO system
* Public Address System
* Saloon and cab air conditioning
* Train recorder
* Train-land communication system
* Vehicle monitoring system
* Video indicators
* Video surveillance


----------



## amaryusof (Jan 18, 2010)

I had been in Madrid in 2008, and was very delighted with the metro system. In my experience, it is the most efficient system I had been to. Not to mention, the outrageous and creative designs on the train platforms are the best character owned by Metro de Madrid. Two stations that I will always remember are the Chamartin (the electronic water curtain is just wonderful) and Campo de Las Naciones , which has a lot of flags from all over world were put on display through the artwork, and again, I could spot my national flag there  ... I still keep my ticket (still have 5 trips unused) as my memento, and I wish to use them again soon ...

p/s: The crazy Principe Pio interchange also is really amazing ..


----------



## marciomaco (Jan 17, 2009)

Castor_Game said:


> ^^
> 
> Marciomarco, Colonia Jardin is a newer station that Casa de Campo


What? Now, just because one station is newer than other, it can't receive the line of the older station???


----------



## sergioib (Mar 5, 2005)

amaryusof said:


> I had been in Madrid in 2008, and was very delighted with the metro system. In my experience, it is the most efficient system I had been to. Not to mention, the outrageous and creative designs on the train platforms are the best character owned by Metro de Madrid. Two stations that I will always remember are the Chamartin (the electronic water curtain is just wonderful) and Campo de Las Naciones , which has a lot of flags from all over world were put on display through the artwork, and again, I could spot my national flag there  ... I still keep my ticket (still have 5 trips unused) as my memento, and I wish to use them again soon ...
> 
> p/s: The crazy Principe Pio interchange also is really amazing ..


I agree on those two stations, and I'll add up Nuevos Ministerios, as that's a quite impressive station too! I've always been attracted to Príncipe Pío interchange as well, I love standing there watching trains arriving or leaving the station, plus you can also see Cercanías Renfe trains crossing the bridge above the underground trains, it's just amazing!


----------



## Davodavo (Apr 28, 2008)

FabriFlorence said:


> I agree.


Well I'm afraid I don't, Madrid Metro may have the best trains but the infrastructure, specially stations, extension, lines, etc. is far way from London tube. Therefore I consider to far-fetched, to call Madrid the city with the best tube.


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

^^

All right, friend, you think not .... perfect, you are on your right


----------



## Davodavo (Apr 28, 2008)

Castor_Game said:


> ^^
> 
> All right, friend, you think not .... perfect, you are on your right


^^ Yes I am, but I want to state anyway that it's one of the bests, nobody doubts that's it's even better than New York's (which is not very difficult though). 
Another detail which may not be very important, is that trains at Madrid stop for much more longer than in other cities, sometimes really too much time. 
In Paris for example you don't even have time to access the train. 
Does anybody have any idea why's that?

A lo que me refería Castor, es que Madrid indudablemente tiene los mejores trenes, los más modernos, los más eficientes, pero a mi me parece que el diseño de las estaciones deja bastante que desear.
Un saludo.


----------



## Davodavo (Apr 28, 2008)




----------



## sergioib (Mar 5, 2005)

Madrid in just three days, yay! 
I love it!


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

Davodavo said:


> A lo que me refería Castor, es que Madrid indudablemente tiene los mejores trenes, los más modernos, los más eficientes, pero a mi me parece que el diseño de las estaciones deja bastante que desear.
> Un saludo.


Sin duda, las antiguas estaciones de Madrid no son un prodigio de diseño, ni las de Londres, París o cualquier otra ciudad, eran recintos que cumplían una función y nada mas. Hoy día, cualquier nueva estación del metro de Madrid, además de su función tiene un plus arquitectónico, y desde luego, una visión totalmente diferente de la cavidad que significa una estación. Antes era el ensanchamiento de un túnel, ahora es una solución especifica de accesos, planteamientos viales, visibilidad, simplicidad, rapidez, funcionalidad, etc. etc.

En este aspecto, Madrid no tiene nada que envidiar a cualquier otra ciudad, si bien es cierto que en Madrid no existe, ni creo que sea necesario, ninguna estación de un lujo "epatante". 

Saludos, Davodavo.


----------



## ovem (Mar 25, 2007)

¡Ay por favor! ¿No podéis escribir en Inglés?


----------



## Davodavo (Apr 28, 2008)

Don't be like that, you have Google traductor!!


----------



## Motorways (Jul 1, 2009)

Be polite guys, and stick to english on the international forums.


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

Motorways said:


> Be polite guys, and stick to english on the international forums.


Sorry, but it was a response in spanish to a statement also expressed in Spanish


----------



## Davodavo (Apr 28, 2008)

Oh come on, all this is ridiculous.
Anyway, in the second to last photo I uploaded, where is that man going?


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

Davodavo said:


> Anyway, in the second to last photo I uploaded, where is that man going?


You should ask him


----------



## sergioib (Mar 5, 2005)

I've just got back from Madrid literally three hours ago and LOVED IT again, my 10th time there... The underground is absolutely AMAZING, so modern and efficient!


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Ópera hall station is being extended, but there is a surprise. They found a XVI century public fountain and an acueduct that will be shown in the metro station.

The acueduct:










The fountain, built by the same architect of the Escorial monastery:


----------



## FabriFlorence (Sep 29, 2004)

This is a great notice! I hope this archaeological remains can be visible and incorporated into the station.


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MADRID METRO - PENULTIMATE ACTIONS*

Information and photographs in the book: Metro de Madrid 1919-2009
Ninety years of history




“Ronda de la Comunicación” station – line 10


“Coslada Central” station – line 7


“Estadio Olímpico” station – line 7


“Reyes Católicos” station – line 10


“Marqués de la Valdavia” station – line 10




“Hospital 12 de octubre” station – line 3


“Arganzuela-Planetario” station – line 6


“Chamartín” station – lines 1 & 10, electronic waterfall


“San Francisco” station – line 11, entrance


“Pinar del Rey” station – line 8


“Alameda de Osuna” station – line 5


“El Capricho” station – line 5


----------



## sergioib (Mar 5, 2005)

I love all of those pictures, metro de Madrid is simply AMAZING, definitely my favourite underground network in the world, it's so modern!


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MADRID METRO – ENTRANCE TO UNDERGROUND*

Callao station








http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1258/971726477_c758527b58_b_d.jpg

Madrid T4 Airport station








http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3177/2962539087_3d99f260a0_b_d.jpg

Banco de España station








http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2507/4076746608_833bd43524_o_d.jpg

Sevilla station








http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3158/2789554803_d7cef4dafa_b_d.jpg

Sol station 








http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3609/3384107699_2d07a15e4d_b_d.jpg

Sevilla station








http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1194/983703842_86ad405cab_b_d.jpg

Nuevos Ministerios station








http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3467/3384106197_57f880f3a4_b_d.jpg

Alonso Martinez station








http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1055/838506043_e289ca6658_o_d.jpg

New entrance Sol station








http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4006/4497133872_7e53ff7c5e_o_d.jpg

Ancient gateway to the Gran Via station, then called "Jose Antonio"








http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2082/1514628905_209850b37d_o_d.jpg


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

IndyApePride said:


> Very nice pictures!


Yes, very nice, thanks


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*METRO MADRID LIFE*

SKATERS








by  CesarG from Flickr

Taking flight – “Colombia” station








by hanneorla from Flickr

Up or down? – “Chamartin” station








by Jose Luis Delgado Guitart from Flickr

Goya in ..... “Goya” station








by hanneorla from Flickr

Reflection of the window








by VirGeenya from Flickr

bulls and bullfighters – “Ventas” station








by hanneorla from Flickr

UFO stairway? - "Cuatro caminos" station








by hanneorla from Flickr

Black & white








by fabrizio susini from Flickr

Ghost in the subway?








by manuel.cifuentes from Flickr

Yellow








by alhzeia from Flickr

Next train will arrive in 1 minute








by El Avispao from Flickr

Symmetry – “Sol” station








by canecillo2 from Flickr

A factory?, No, “Principe Pio” station








by El Centinela from Flickr

wool cap








by Andrés Lázaro from flickr

Vertigo – “Chamartín” station








by piliguazu from Flickr

Human subway - “Hospital 12 de octubre” station








by ReservasdeCoches.com from Flickr


----------



## sergioib (Mar 5, 2005)

Great pictures, very artistic too! Thanks!


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

^^
Yes, great pictures, thanks, sergioib


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MADRID METRO - Prizewinners in the First "Metro from your mobile" Photography Competition*









"The platform of patience". First prize









"Madrid Metro, infinity of passengers". Second prize









"It?s coming, I can see it ". Third prize

http://www.metromadrid.es/en/comunicacion/prensa/galeria_de_imagenes/noticia295.html


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

^^

“The platform of patience”, “Metro de Madrid, an infinity of passengers” and “It’s close now, I can see it coming”, have received the first thee prizes. The winning photos - three from the general public and three from employees - will be displayed along with 97 others. The jury panel took into account not only artistic quality, but also originality and different perspectives of the Metro.


----------



## Davodavo (Apr 28, 2008)

^^ Where are they going to be displayed?


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

^^
Exposure has been closed


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MADRID METRO – NEW TRAINS*

Since the month of May, CAF will begin delivering 58 trains, with a total of 294 cars; divided into three lots of different trains that will improve the quality of service and reduce average fleet age of metropolitan Madrid under twelve current years.

The first of the three lots shall be composed of thirty units of 6 cars of the type 8000 and deliveries will begin next month in June 2010, ending in October next year.
Earlier in the month of May will begin deliveries of the units of the second batch and run through May 2011. These are broad gauge trains of the type 8000 also divided into seven units of four cars and six from three.
The third and last batch that begins on the month of May for completion in the same month in 2011, is composed of four units of six cars and eleven of four, the narrow gauge type 3000.

http://www.caf.es/img/prensa/notprensa/20100514023320vialibre_mayo2010.pdf


----------



## javimen (Aug 12, 2010)

*moncloa is the destiny of the train and casa de campo si just thes station*



marciomaco said:


> The train says "Moncloa" but the station sign says "Casa del Campo" :lol:


"casa de campo" is the name of the station and the train is on the wayto "moncloa" wich is the head of that line, so is not an error is just to tell people de direccion of the train because all are the same and u cant get the wrong one, metro de madrid fligts¡¡¡ the best metro of the worl SPAIN IS DIFERENT ¡¡:bash::cheers:


----------



## manrush (May 8, 2008)

Are there any parts of the metro that are elevated or running at grade?


----------



## Coccodrillo (Sep 30, 2005)

Just a few on lines 5, 9 and 10: http://www.urbanrail.net/eu/mad/madrid-map.htm


----------



## IrishMan2010 (Aug 16, 2010)

I must say, the Madrid Metro is very impressive, one of the best systems in the world.


----------



## ovem (Mar 25, 2007)

^^Indeed. Just a bid was more than enough to do this miracle and not only in metro. Just imagine how massive would have been the extension programme if the had finally won the Olympic games.


----------



## FabriFlorence (Sep 29, 2004)

ovem said:


> ^^Indeed. Just a bid was more than enough to do this miracle and not only in metro. Just imagine how massive would have been the extension programme if the had finally won the Olympic games.


:applause::applause:I hope so!


----------



## Spam King (May 14, 2008)

Anyone know the status of the extension of Line 9 into Mirasierra?

And are there plans to bring Metro out to Las Rozas?


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

The extension to Mirasierra is being built, but veery slowly.
Budget reasons, Madrid is rather indebted after all those mega-extensions these years.

No plans to Las Rozas for now, nor for the next ten years.


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

^^ And the M-30 tunnels, don't forget there are more things in the city that it's metro is the only one I have ridden.


----------



## ovem (Mar 25, 2007)

437.001 said:


> No plans to Las Rozas for now, nor for the next ten years.


I think that line 3 should run onto the rails of cercanías to Las Rozas operating like metro after Moncloa. I don't know if its possible though it would not cost much.


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

^^
That´s a distance, Las Rozas.
Commuter trains do that well now, better than metro would.
They will do even better with the extension through Las Rozas and Majadahonda and the new Moncloa Renfe station which have been included on the Renfe Cercanías Madrid Plan.

Besides, line 3 is planned to be extended somewhere else from Moncloa.


----------



## arctic_carlos (Dec 28, 2007)

437.001 said:


> Besides, line 3 is planned to be extended somewhere else from Moncloa.


Yes, to Cuatro Caminos (lines 1, 2 and 6) via Islas Filipinas (line 7). Anyway, line 4 could also be extended to Las Rozas from its present terminus in Argüelles.


----------



## ovem (Mar 25, 2007)

Indeed. Line 4 could be a nice solution  I made a map once, with some possible extensions of the existing network, including line 4 extension to Las Rozas. An extension also from line1 Las Rosas to Alcalá de Henares and two brand new lines. Line 13 and 14.

Line 13 starting from the place next to T4 from the west, going to Campo de las Naciones L8, going down to Parque de las Avenidas L7, Diego León L4 L6, Serrano L4, Chueca L5, Sevilla L2, Anton Martin L1, Lavapiés L3, Puerta de Toledo L4, Laguna L6, Aluche L6 and La Fortuna L11 future extension.

and

Line 14 starting from Parque de Entrevías to Nueva Numancia L1, Conde de Casal L6, Palacio de Velazquez (with possible connection of L11), Banco de España L2, Chueca L5, Tribunal L10 L1, maybe Bilbao L1 L4, Quevedo L2, Islas Filipinas L7, Ciudad Universitaria L3 L6 ending at Aravaca with connection of Line's 4 extension to Las Rozas.

Also a possible extention of L8 from Nuevos Ministerios through Iglesia L1 and Quevedo L14 L2 to reach Arguelles.

And of course L11 extension from Plaza Elíptica to Embajadores L3, Atocha Renfe L1, Palacio de Velazquez L14, Retiro L2, Serrano L13 L4, Ruben Dario L5, Gregorio Marañon L7 L8 L10 and then passing between L1 and L10 to Plaza de Castilla and Chamartín.

Also extention of L9 from Mirasiera to Tres Olivos L10 reaching Cercanías Fuencarral station and L6 extension from Alameda de Osuna to Aeropuerto T1 T2 T3

What do you think? After the last extension programme, this one won't be so non-realistic. Don't you think?


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

ovem said:


> Indeed. Line 4 could be a nice solution  I made a map once, with some possible extensions of the existing network, including line 4 extension to Las Rozas. An extension also from line1 Las Rosas to Alcalá de Henares and two brand new lines. Line 13 and 14.
> 
> Line 13 starting from the place next to T4 from the west, going to Campo de las Naciones L8, going down to Parque de las Avenidas L7, Diego León L4 L6, Serrano L4, Chueca L5, Sevilla L2, Anton Martin L1, Lavapiés L3, Puerta de Toledo L4, Laguna L6, Aluche L6 and La Fortuna L11 future extension.
> 
> ...


I think there´s not one euro left to do it.

(btw, is there an English word in Ireland for "euro" the same way Americans call a dollar a "buck"?)


----------



## ovem (Mar 25, 2007)

Well, Madrid spent millions of euro to build that gorgeous system. A few more?  Growing a metro system is not waste of money, unless if you build it around the fields. It makes the citizens' life much better. Just like the pedestrian roads and new plazas they built the last four years(Callao, Sol, Calle de Atocha). I was more than amazed while seeing that inside the historical center of the city, the only road that was under traffic was Gran Via, thanks to the metro and the pedestrian roads. There's no such a city center in Europe I think.


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

Line 5; branch from Alameda de Osuna to Barajas (village). 

Continuation of line 5 from Alameda de Osuna to San Fernando de Henares, 
Torrejón de Ardoz, and Alcala de Henares


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

Castor_Game said:


> Line 5; branch from Alameda de Osuna to Barajas (village).


I forgot that one! 



> Continuation of line 5 from Alameda de Osuna to San Fernando de Henares,
> Torrejón de Ardoz, and Alcala de Henares


This one, wasn´t it ruled out to build the new cercanías tunnel from O´Donnell to Alonso Martínez via Canillejas and Alonso Martínez instead?
Or are they two different projects?


----------



## flierfy (Mar 4, 2008)

437.001 said:


> (btw, is there an English word in Ireland for "euro" the same way Americans call a dollar a "buck"?)


They call it a quid.


----------



## Ele (Feb 7, 2009)

ovem said:


> Indeed. Line 4 could be a nice solution  I made a map once, with some possible extensions of the existing network, including line 4 extension to Las Rozas. An extension also from line1 Las Rosas to Alcalá de Henares and two brand new lines. Line 13 and 14.
> 
> Line 13 starting from the place next to T4 from the west, going to Campo de las Naciones L8, going down to Parque de las Avenidas L7, Diego León L4 L6, Serrano L4, Chueca L5, Sevilla L2, Anton Martin L1, Lavapiés L3, Puerta de Toledo L4, Laguna L6, Aluche L6 and La Fortuna L11 future extension.
> 
> ...


Indeed, I think for now Madrid is well-served with its current Metro system. But besides there´s a catch in all you wrote: Line 4 can´t be extended beyond Argüelles unless you rebuild almost all of that station and the tunnels before it, and I don´t think it´d be wise to spend all that money to extend a line with 60m long stations.


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

437.001 said:


> I forgot that one!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is only an idea ........ mine


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

ovem said:


> Indeed. Line 4 could be a nice solution  I made a map once, with some possible extensions of the existing network, including line 4 extension to Las Rozas. An extension also from line1 Las Rosas to Alcalá de Henares and two brand new lines. Line 13 and 14.
> 
> Line 13 starting from the place next to T4 from the west, going to Campo de las Naciones L8, going down to Parque de las Avenidas L7, Diego León L4 L6, Serrano L4, Chueca L5, Sevilla L2, Anton Martin L1, Lavapiés L3, Puerta de Toledo L4, Laguna L6, Aluche L6 and La Fortuna L11 future extension.


For me the branch line or _ramal_ has potential for become line 13. You mean Valdebebas? (The place next to the T4. I would extend that to T4 and maybe to Paracuellos).



ovem said:


> and
> 
> Line 14 starting from Parque de Entrevías to Nueva Numancia L1, Conde de Casal L6, Palacio de Velazquez (with possible connection of L11), Banco de España L2, Chueca L5, Tribunal L10 L1, maybe Bilbao L1 L4, Quevedo L2, Islas Filipinas L7, Ciudad Universitaria L3 L6 ending at Aravaca with connection of Line's 4 extension to Las Rozas.


Line 14 is going to be the MetroNorte line after they build the so-called operación Chamartín which includes extension of line 10 from Chamartín station. But nice idea, connecting a borough in Southern Madrid that only have Cercanías (commuter train). :crazy: idea that of L4 to Las Rozas, I would cut off that at El Plantío... And make it an extension of L3 instead.



ovem said:


> Also a possible extention of L8 from Nuevos Ministerios through Iglesia L1 and Quevedo L14 L2 to reach Arguelles.


Original plans called for an extension from Nuevos Ministerios to Atocha and then to Mendez Álvaro L6, and then I would extend South to Entrevias and Valdecarros or Butarque, but the Paseo de la Castellana is so tunelled.



ovem said:


> And of course L11 extension from Plaza Elíptica to Embajadores L3, Atocha Renfe L1, Palacio de Velazquez L14, Retiro L2, Serrano L13 L4, Ruben Dario L5, Gregorio Marañon L7 L8 L10 and then passing between L1 and L10 to Plaza de Castilla and Chamartín.


The L11, from Atocha Renfe, will go O'Donell-La Elipa-Ascao-Ciudad Lineal-Arturo Soria-L8 between Colombia and Pinar del Rey-Chamartín, and then to Herrera Oria L9 (Although my maps show that interchange in Barrio del Pilar) and Avenida de la Ilustración L7. Maybe to Puerta de Hierro...



ovem said:


> Also extention of L9 from Mirasiera to Tres Olivos L10 reaching Cercanías Fuencarral station and L6 extension from Alameda de Osuna to Aeropuerto T1 T2 T3
> 
> What do you think? After the last extension programme, this one won't be so non-realistic. Don't you think?


L9 I think is a bad route with a great curve, and L6... Do you mean L5? L6 it's the loop one. And I agree with that L5 extension, is also one of my ideas.


----------



## ovem (Mar 25, 2007)

Yes, sorry, I meant line 5  I also believe the same about line 9.  Is Plantío that populated for a metro station?  Thanks for your advice


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

Here is the craziest fantasy map I saw for Madrid:



(The line 13 is missing in the same way that the Italian A17 autostrada)

But the only lines that are sure are L11 to La Fortuna, L2 to Las Rosas, L9 to Mirasierra and maybe L3 to El Casar. And L11 will go as I wrote, but I made two mistakes: It will cross L3 at Palos de la Frontera, not Embajadores; and L6 (and L9) at Sainz de Baranda, not O'Donell.


----------



## voltrega62 (Apr 24, 2010)

*Metro Madrid 2020*

Another map of Madrid Metro provided for my:


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

L11 extension to La Fortuna is opening on Wednesday 6th. Another 2.3 km for Madrid.


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

^^

New extension of line 11 from la peseta to La Fortuna open.


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

^^ Yep.



















(These photos have already been posted in SSC, but in the Madrid subforum of the Spanish forums)


----------



## ovem (Mar 25, 2007)

Yeah!!! Urbanrail.net is not up to date yet


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

Yes. It's so weird, in planning sucks a lot, but in current systems is good.


----------



## mopc (Jan 31, 2005)

The rhythm of expansion of the Madrid metro is truly amazing, virtually Chinese. 

What was the secret to achieve such high construction rates? Was it paid by the government or was there private involvement? What is the price per km?


----------



## nideru_90 (Dec 23, 2010)

i really envy with your metro
really modern 
i wish kl will get same as your city...


----------



## ajw373 (Oct 24, 2007)

nideru_90 said:


> i really envy with your metro
> really modern
> i wish kl will get same as your city...


Actually it is far from modern, still many old trains and stations. However that isn't a bad thing because the system that has been kept up to date and is on par with modern systems elsewhere in the world. Certainly one of my favorite metro systems in Europe.


----------



## nideru_90 (Dec 23, 2010)

as well as the system up to date 
its okay...
the old train and station well kept and maintainance is good
that make madrid metro system among the best in the world


----------



## constipation (Aug 8, 2010)

amazing madrid metro,nearly 300 station for less 4million population of Madrid.Same no. of stations with Paris (more 10million inhabitant), definitely metro madrid less hectic than Paris.When Parisians suffocated cramp like sardine in their metro,u madrid people have a lot of space!


----------



## FabriFlorence (Sep 29, 2004)

constipation said:


> amazing madrid metro,nearly 300 station for less 4million population of Madrid.Same no. of stations with Paris (more 10million inhabitant), definitely metro madrid less hectic than Paris.When Parisians suffocated cramp like sardine in their metro,u madrid people have a lot of space!


Actually Paris metro has a little more stations (380 more or less) but its network is smaller than Madrid(213 km Vs 284 km). 
In my opinion Madrid metro is better than Paris metro by far! Trains are clean and confortable, stations are modern and also the cercanias (commuters trains) system is better than Paris RER. :banana:


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

In this message of Spanish forum are some photos of the new extension of the line







opening soon.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

constipation said:


> amazing madrid metro,nearly 300 station for less* 4million population of Madrid*.Same no. of stations with Paris (more 10million inhabitant), definitely metro madrid less hectic than Paris.When Parisians suffocated cramp like sardine in their metro,u madrid people have a lot of space!


Not, between 6,5 and 7 million.


----------



## Davodavo (Apr 28, 2008)

Pavlemadrid said:


> Not, between 6,5 and 7 million.


It depends.

The city itself: 3,273,049
The metropolitan area: 5,390,000
Community of Madrid: 6,445,499


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Davodavo said:


> It depends.
> 
> The city itself: 3,273,049
> The metropolitan area: 5,390,000
> Community of Madrid: 6,445,499


City: 3,279.049
Metropolitan area ~ 6,500.000 - 7,000.000
Community of Madrid: 6,445,499

Madrid MA has 5,4 million inh. around 10 years ago, now it has changed a lot, a lot of immigrants have come to Madrid and the Madrid MA has been expanded even to Guadalajara and Toledo provinces.
PS: That's real, I'm not exaggerating  But Madrid MA is totally outdated now.


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

Tomorrow (well, today), opening of new stretch of line 2 (red) from current terminus in La Elipa further east to La Almudena, Alsacia, Avenida Guadalajara, and new terminus Las Rosas.

On March 17, inauguration of new Cercanías station Fuente de la Mora (providing a link to tramway ML1), which weill be the new terminus fopr Cercanias lines C7 and C10.

On March 28, inauguration of a new stretch of line 9 (purple) from Herrera Oria further north to Colonia Mirasierra.


----------



## willo (Jan 3, 2005)

Pavlemadrid said:


> City: 3,279.049
> Metropolitan area ~ 6,500.000 - 7,000.000
> Community of Madrid: 6,445,499
> 
> ...


well , metropolitan areas are not well defined in Spain, so it's difficult to say the exact number

more ore less is like:

urban area: 5-5.5 million
metro area: 6.2-6.5 million


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

Today the extension to line







has opened. No photos unfortunately (yet).
And as 437.001 said, tomorrow a new station for commuter trains will open, Fuente la Mora, wich will be the new terminus of C-7 and







and will provide a link from cercanías to







.
And on March 28, a new station on line







opens, Mirasierra (Look to the ridge :lol


----------



## Davodavo (Apr 28, 2008)

Pavlemadrid said:


> City: 3,279.049
> Metropolitan area ~ 6,500.000 - 7,000.000
> Community of Madrid: 6,445,499
> 
> ...


Guadalajara y Toledo no forman parte del área metropolitana.


----------



## aniuska (Mar 31, 2009)

Davodavo said:


> Guadalajara y Toledo no forman parte del área metropolitana.


Guadalajara and Toledo do not belong to Madrid metropolitan area.
And Madrid metropolitan area do not have 7 milion inhabitants.


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

Who cares. Try to post some pics from the extension of Line 2!


----------



## Davodavo (Apr 28, 2008)

aniuska said:


> Guadalajara and Toledo do not belong to Madrid metropolitan area.
> And Madrid metropolitan area do not have 7 milion inhabitants.


Aniuska, I think he could understand what I said...


----------



## aniuska (Mar 31, 2009)

Davodavo said:


> Aniuska, I think he could understand what I said...


This is not a Spanish forum, you must write in English.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

willo said:


> well , metropolitan areas are not well defined in Spain, so it's difficult to say the exact number
> 
> more ore less is like:
> 
> ...


For me 
urban area: 5 - 5,5 million.
metro area: 6,5 - 7 million.



Davodavo said:


> Guadalajara y Toledo no forman parte del área metropolitana.


Have you ever been in towns like Seseña, Azuqueca de Henares, Illescas... or even Guadalajara?


----------



## Davodavo (Apr 28, 2008)

Pavlemadrid said:


> For me


What!? :wtf:
Urban areas are not a personal thing in which each person has a different opinion!



> Have you ever been in towns like Seseña, Azuqueca de Henares, Illescas... or even Guadalajara?


Yes I do, but what does that have to do with what we are discussing, anyway?


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

You have understood what I said.
We were talking about Madrid population because Constipation said Madrid has 4 million inhabitants.


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

The Cercanias (commuter rail) line C-1 has opened to the airport, connecting to Atocha in 25 minutes.









source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/mirayvuela/6168866933/sizes/z/in/photostream/

new Cercanias map:








source: http://ecomovilidad.net/madrid/el-aeropuerto-de-barajas-ya-tiene-tren-de-cercanias

schedule








source: http://www.anden1.org/anden2/foro/viewtopic.php?f=10&p=184715









source: http://www.anden1.org/anden2/foro/v...id=e6182140ded7420d2d5d0a5ddff5ae46&start=840









source: http://ecomovilidad.net/madrid/el-aeropuerto-de-barajas-ya-tiene-tren-de-cercanias









source: http://ecomovilidad.net/madrid/el-aeropuerto-de-barajas-ya-tiene-tren-de-cercanias









source: http://www.anden1.org/anden2/foro/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=709&start=870









source: http://www.anden1.org/anden2/foro/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=709&start=870









source: http://www.anden1.org/anden2/foro/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=709&start=870









source: http://www.anden1.org/anden2/foro/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=709&start=870









source: http://www.anden1.org/anden2/foro/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=709&start=870









source: http://www.anden1.org/anden2/foro/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=709&start=870









source: http://www.anden1.org/anden2/foro/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=709&start=870









source: http://www.anden1.org/anden2/foro/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=709&start=870


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

> *ETCS Level 1 goes live in Madrid​
> 02 March 2012 *
> 
> SPAIN: The Ministry of Development announced on March 1 that *ETCS Level 1 signalling had been brought into use on RENFE suburban route C4 in Madrid, running from Parla in the south via Atocha, Sol and Chamartín to Colmenar Viejo north of the capital*. According to the ministry, this is the *first application of ETCS on a suburban network in Europe*.
> ...


http://www.railwaygazette.com/nc/news/single-view/view/etcs-level-1-goes-live-in-madrid.html


----------



## OriK (May 1, 2007)

Redbull organized a BMX competition last weekend in Chamartin station.

That station have free platforms (it was "recently" renovated and there are plans to expand some lines to there). I think it's a great idea for take advantage of unused infraestructures.

This was the result:

http://www.redbull.com/cs/Satellite/en_INT/Article/red-bull-metro-pipe-madrid-photostory-021243184618841

Promotional video:





And how it finally looked:


----------



## Martin S (Sep 12, 2002)

I've just come back from a very enjoyable week in Madrid and my wife and I travelled on the Metro in the central area - lines 1,2 and 5. I was really impressed by the extent, simplicity and cleanliness of the system and the new trains (the last time I travelled on the metro was back in 1986 when the trains on Line 1 had partially open windows).

I have some questions regarding the power supply. I noticed on Line 2 that the trains used overhead power from a fixed rail just under the tunnel roof and with a very low pantograph.

Is that system used throughout the metro and has it been in use since the system opened?

I'm asking because we have a third rail system on our local underground and might, in the future, need to convert it to overhead despite the very limited clearances.


----------



## OriK (May 1, 2007)

^^ Nice to hear that you enjoyed your trip as people is very unhappy these days with Metro because they are closing acceses in stations and lowering frequencies 

I don't know since when is that system used but I know that it's a patent of the Madrid's Metro. Some years ago Metro used to have traditional catenary everywhere.

It is compatible with catenary trains (I think without modifications) in fact the "ceiling rail" or "rigid catenary" is used in tunnels and underground stations but traditional catenary is used otherwise.

AFAIK it's more cheap and effective than traditional catenary in every sense... there is an exception... it needs a lot of support points... that's not a problem underground where you can attach it to the ceiling but it's far more expensive outdoors.

P.D: Old system: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Madrid_-_Estación_Marqués_de_Vadillo_-_20060910.jpg / http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Madrid_Metro_-_Line_9_-_Estrella.JPG
New system: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Línea_3_Metro_Madrid_(13).jpg


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

OriK said:


> ...people is very unhappy these days with Metro because they are closing acceses in stations and lowering frequencies ...


Why is that? Because of bad economy in Spain?


----------



## artser (Jan 18, 2006)

Falubaz said:


> Why is that? Because of bad economy in Spain?


It´s only after midnight


----------



## Martin S (Sep 12, 2002)

OriK said:


> ^^ Nice to hear that you enjoyed your trip as people is very unhappy these days with Metro because they are closing acceses in stations and lowering frequencies
> 
> I don't know since when is that system used but I know that it's a patent of the Madrid's Metro. Some years ago Metro used to have traditional catenary everywhere.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your reply OriK. I did notice that the trains seemed less frequent than you would expect for a metro but it didn't cause any real inconvenience for us.

I could see this sort of overhead line system becoming the successor to third rail in quite a few underground systems.


----------



## OriK (May 1, 2007)

Falubaz said:


> Why is that? Because of bad economy in Spain?


A mixture of situations:

There has been a drop of passengers due to unemployment (12% less passengers than in 2008) but the network was "recently" extended leading to higher costs not followed by higher revenue. They increased the fares in an attemp to compensate this but it only provoked even less passengers...

Recently they closed some accesses to stations which have multiple accesses (in order to save energy and maintenance costs) and retired 15% of services.









Source: http://ecomovilidad.net/madrid/metro-reduce-servicio-mitad-algunos-tramos-horarios/


----------



## pobre diablo (Mar 2, 2010)

Why is the subway going on the left side?? What's the reason? I was so perplexed the first time I was there. It's so confusing.


----------



## OriK (May 1, 2007)

^^ haha yes indeed.  Most of my trips are in the suburban trains and it gets confusing... sometimes you don't know where your train is going to appear... but it isn't a big deal if you are not used to ride trains in other networks.

Metro de Madrid was founded in 1919, they chose to run the trains at the left side (maybe randomly or maybe because it was the offcial side by then :?) because before 1930 there was no law in Spain indicating that the vehicles had to circulate at the right side... as the subway is an isolated network and it would be too expensive to change it they made an exception and allowed it to continue circulating at the left... and that exception is still valid nowadays.


----------



## arctic_carlos (Dec 28, 2007)

Madrid metro was built following the London Underground model, that's why trains run on the left side, I read somewhere that the company or the engineers that built it were actually British.


----------



## Martin S (Sep 12, 2002)

I suppose being British it never occured to me that there was anything unusual about the trains being on the left hand side as all our trains and road vehicles travel on the left.

If you use the London Underground -certainly the deep level tube trains, you are not aware which side of the track you are on as most stations are single track tunnels.

Obviously, a lot of the Madrid system must have been constructed on the cut and cover system as all the stations that we used were double track and at quite shallow depth - some without escalators. That form of construction always works best in cities with wide, straight boulevards.


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

That would explain why Madrid has a lot of English place names like Torre Windsor, same as London with Spanish places names such as Trafalgar Square.


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

Trafalgar Square is named after the Battle of Trafalgar.


----------



## SpastiK (Sep 12, 2002)

arctic_carlos said:


> Madrid metro was built following the London Underground model, that's why trains run on the left side, I read somewhere that the company or the engineers that built it were actually British.


That´s not true. At the begining of the century cars and horses were driven on the left side. When the metro was opened in 1919 it followed the same way as the trams and cars. But in the 20´s the city hall decided by law to change all the sides of transports in the surface, but not underground´s ones. That´s why, our Metro runs on the left side, and we drive our cars on our right side ;-)


----------



## FM 2258 (Jan 24, 2004)

sergioib said:


> I truly think Madrid metro is one of the best underground systems in the whole world!


I agree, it's definitely at the top. So easy to get around Madrid with it. My two other favorites are Guangzhou and Paris.


----------



## arctic_carlos (Dec 28, 2007)

SpastiK said:


> That´s not true. At the begining of the century cars and horses were driven on the left side. When the metro was opened in 1919 it followed the same way as the trams and cars. But in the 20´s the city hall decided by law to change all the sides of transports in the surface, but not underground´s ones. That´s why, our Metro runs on the left side, and we drive our cars on our right side ;-)


Ups, maybe you're right, I remember that I read the London theory somewhere but it was a long time ago...


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

arctic_carlos said:


> Ups, maybe you're right, I remember that I read the London theory somewhere but it was a long time ago...


You must have been thinking of the Barcelona metro, from which the term "Spanish solution" for platform layout is derived, though the layout was used in several English-speaking cities, including London and Boston, before making its way to Catalonia.


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

Minato ku said:


> Trafalgar Square is named after the Battle of Trafalgar.


Which took place in front of the coast of Southern Spain, in Cape Trafalgar, between Gibraltar and Cadiz.


----------



## Spam King (May 14, 2008)

Does anyone know when the line 9 extension to Costa Brava will be finished? It's so agonizing to see work going on there for the past 2 years and still no station open. 

I guess it's a selfish wish, as I live 2 blocks away


----------



## OriK (May 1, 2007)

^^ That's funny because at first I thought that you meant that the L9 should be extended to Girona hahahahahahaha


----------



## Spam King (May 14, 2008)

OriK said:


> ^^ That's funny because at first I thought that you meant that the L9 should be extended to Girona hahahahahahaha


Haha no I meant the new station at Calle Costa Brava.


----------



## Tom Hughes (May 14, 2007)

Martin S said:


> I've just come back from a very enjoyable week in Madrid and my wife and I travelled on the Metro in the central area - lines 1,2 and 5. I was really impressed by the extent, simplicity and cleanliness of the system and the new trains (the last time I travelled on the metro was back in 1986 when the trains on Line 1 had partially open windows).
> 
> I have some questions regarding the power supply. I noticed on Line 2 that the trains used overhead power from a fixed rail just under the tunnel roof and with a very low pantograph.
> 
> ...


Rigid conductors are quite common in Tunnels. We were looking at them for Heathrow T5, but I can't remember if we went with them or not now haha

Madrid is a great city..... with great transport.


----------



## pobre diablo (Mar 2, 2010)

It's a very good system except that the tracks are very deep underground and often you have to take 3 escalators to get out.


----------



## Antje (May 29, 2009)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-tyne-21149334

I noticed that the train used to compare with the reinforced metro train was actually a decommissioned car from the Madrid Metro Series 5000.


----------



## arctic_carlos (Dec 28, 2007)

According to the latest news, Costa Brava station won't open until 2015.


----------



## S598 (May 17, 2009)

The real situation that I feel as a daily user of Madrid metro network is that it might be at top in the past, but not any longer. It's not only because of the bad economical situation in Spain, or due to unemployment, but also because the disastrous past policy of "Metro for everybody at any cost", which made the Madrid regional government to spend millions of euros in prolongations of lines which are far away the demand they should have.

Most of the prolongations made after 2003 are driving the metro system to bankrupt; due to the low demand they present. For example, streches of line 7 from Las Musas to Hospital del Henares (the so-called "Metroeste"), line 10 from Las Tablas to Hospital Infanta Sofía ("Metronorte"), lines ML1, 2 and 3... are in this situation. The prolongation of lines 1 and 4 to the north is really useful, but it could be much more useful if it had been done in a better way.

The situation is that, now the Metro service is suffering very drastic budget adjustments. The prize of the Metro tickets has almost doubled in the last 5 years; and all that to offer a poorer service each day that goes on. Now intervals of around 10 minutes are frequent out of peak hour, and in weekends (that are bigger intervals than the ones in many bus and train routes! Buses like 27, 70 and train lines C-2, C-4 and C-5 have better intervals!)

For me, the Metro is no longer a competitive way to move in certain hours; I'm an user of line 8 and I have then to transfer to other lines in Nuevos Ministerios many times. If I have been waiting 10 minutes to line 8, and I have to wait other 10 minutes for lines 6 or 10, then I'd better choose to take a bus or to go on foot instead.

I'm now boycotting the metro because I feel very bad about paying double than 6 year ago for half of the service. I use buses and trains instead for all the things I can.


----------



## skyscraperus (Dec 25, 2012)

Does anyone know exactly how many kilometers is underground from total 293 km of Madrid Metro ?


----------



## OriK (May 1, 2007)

^^ ~92% so it's ~270km...

Light rail tunnels and commuter/heavy rail tunnels excluded.


----------



## skyscraperus (Dec 25, 2012)

*270 km* _under the ground_ - Madrid Metro 
*202 km* _under the ground_ - New York Subway
*198 km *_under the ground_ - Paris Metro
*181 km* _under the ground_ - London Underground


----------



## OriK (May 1, 2007)

Metro anounced new saving measures... this time... they are positive!

They are changing all the lights in platforms to LED lights... in the tests they got a saving of more than 50%









Source

In the image you can read:

Platform 2 power, with fluorescent bulbs: 4434 Watts
Platform 1 power, with LED bulbs: 2140 Watts
Saving: 52%

They also say that it's possible to save up to 70% with a new system of variable brightness that is going to be introduced and will adjust the lights to the flow of people and trains.

Furthermore they have adjusted and optimized the acceleration and braking profile of the trains of line 3 and they were able to consume only 1'3kWh/km without affecting travel times. They are going to introduce this measure in all the network before the end of the year.

The trains in other big metro networks arround the world usually consume more than 2'6kWh/km.

With this measure they will be able to save around 4 million euros in electricity. I don't have data of the combined saving of both measures.


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

€4 M, that is, per year?


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

S598 said:


> The real situation that I feel as a daily user of Madrid metro network is that it might be at top in the past, but not any longer. It's not only because of the bad economical situation in Spain, or due to unemployment, but also because the disastrous past policy of "Metro for everybody at any cost", which made the Madrid regional government to spend millions of euros in prolongations of lines which are far away the demand they should have.
> 
> Most of the prolongations made after 2003 are driving the metro system to bankrupt; due to the low demand they present. For example, streches of line 7 from Las Musas to Hospital del Henares (the so-called "Metroeste"), line 10 from Las Tablas to Hospital Infanta Sofía ("Metronorte"), lines ML1, 2 and 3... are in this situation. The prolongation of lines 1 and 4 to the north is really useful, but it could be much more useful if it had been done in a better way.


I don´t completely agree.

While I wouldn´t have made all these MetroNorte, MetroEste and so on, I think that the regular extensions were really needed.
The problem is that these extensions aren´t connected yet, by the line that is supposed to be the spine of eastern Madrid (line 11), which should have been given priority over other extensions. A mistake to not have done it, I think.

I agree that the bad frequencies don´t do any good to the metro.
I´ve always wondered why the Madrid metro hasn´t ever had frequencies like the Barcelona metro. If there were no people to take it, that´d be understandable, but there IS people to take it. And many, like your case it seems, don´t use it because of how annoyingly slow it is (when everyone know it CAN be faster than it is now), and because of the long waits between trains too.


----------



## OriK (May 1, 2007)

437.001 said:


> €4 M, that is, per year?


It's not specified on my source but I guess so...


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Madrid Metro has resorted to corporate naming rights like a football kit:

http://www.railjournal.com/index.ph...ns-naming-rights-agreement-with-vodafone.html


----------



## Axelferis (Jan 18, 2008)

FabriFlorence said:


> Actually Paris metro has a little more stations (380 more or less) but its network is smaller than Madrid(213 km Vs 284 km).
> In my opinion Madrid metro is better than Paris metro by far! Trains are clean and confortable, stations are modern and also the cercanias (commuters trains) system is better than Paris RER. :banana:


:bash:

Paris metro is more powerful! The L14 100% automatic crushes the whole madrid network!
grand Paris express will add new lines L15/L16/L17/L18 *100% automatic* in the future.
New cars arriving on several lines in Paris.
Paris metro is more dense that's why you have this number of km> madrid network

Concerning the RER it is the best suburban system in Europe and perhaps in the world crossing Paris.

Frankly madrid network metro is recent that's why you have this feeling of new. But the truth is Paris modernizes its whole network and i don't see where paris will copy madrid :dunno:


----------



## OriK (May 1, 2007)

^^ Madrid's Metro is only 19 years younger than Paris' Metro...:nuts:

Paris Metro = 113 years old
Madrid Metro = 94 years old

And metro drivers are there to solve problems... their main concern is opening and closing doors at stations...

I'm not going to compare both systems as I don't know the Parisian one and probably it's also great but it seems you don't know very well the Madrid system...

Every train is highly automated in Madrid (not 100%, but almost).
Grand Madrid already has Metro.
Trains in Madrid are already new.
Madrid's Metro is dense in the city center and sparse in interurban stretches and the outskirts suburbs... just like any Metro network that connects more than one city.

P.S. SNFC said that the Madrid commuter network was the best among the studied ones including RER... and they partly opperate RER...


----------



## Axelferis (Jan 18, 2008)

Please! France has nothing to take concerning railways & metro because Barcelona metro is from alstom (french)
TGV boggies technology is the best of the world 

Madrid metro has made its renovation quickly because 4 millions people to carry isn't 11 millions ! Paris network is heavier.

RER line E 
L14 shows just how french are strong concerning public transport.
I wouldn't exchange a L14 in Paris for a single line in madrid or London.


----------



## _Night City Dream_ (Jan 3, 2008)

Axelferis said:


> Please! France has nothing to take concerning railways & metro because Barcelona metro is from alstom (french)
> TGV boggies technology is the best of the world .


Who said that? I strongly think Siemens and Kawasaki will beat it easily.


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

Good grief, talk about overload of advertising... That's over the top.


----------



## Reivajar (Sep 3, 2003)

At some point, overload of advertising just have the opposite effect: people just ignore it, as spam and banners around internet. Overload is disgusting, but that's all...

Another "innovative" sponsored activity organised by Metro de Madrid... :lol:



neuromancer said:


> madridiario.es


Along this empty platform










Or underground marathons or runs through the tunnels of the network...
http://www.thinkspain.com/news-spain/23204/early-hours-underground-run-for-madrid-2020-campaign-to-be-aired-on-discovery-max


----------



## Antje (May 29, 2009)

Is that it so far for Linea 2? No promotional announcements on the train yet?


----------



## ajw373 (Oct 24, 2007)

Sopomon said:


> ^^
> It's almost as depressing as the Emirates Air Line in London


At least the Emirates Air Line was partially funded by Emirates. Think they funded around 60% of the total cost.

This on the other hand is a pure advertising deal.


----------



## Reivajar (Sep 3, 2003)

Antje said:


> Is that it so far for Linea 2? No promotional announcements on the train yet?


In the information published about the agreement between Vodafone and Metro de Madrid isn't really clear if they gonna "redecorate" the trains outside. Only advertisements inside the trains are mentioned, although sometimes some media have talked about "advertisements on trains" in a general way.


----------



## serfin (May 21, 2007)

Sol Cercanías Station:


Sun Station por Oscar Plaza Diez, en Flickr


Estación Sol por mariosantiaguino_, en Flickr


Sin título por Mario Izquierdo, en Flickr


Madrid - Cercanías - Estación de Sol por IngolfBLN, en Flickr


Madrid - Cercanías - Estación de Sol por IngolfBLN, en Flickr


Estación Sol Cercanías por mariosantiaguino_, en Flickr


Madrid. Estación de Metro-Cercanías de la Puerta del Sol - Interior, All image rights to Comunication Department of WYD 2011 por Madrid2011jmj, en Flickr


----------



## silent_dragon (May 17, 2013)

is naming rights in metro lines legal? how much money can the system get fot that arrangement. this is really an extreme way to generate income.


----------



## Reivajar (Sep 3, 2003)

^^ It is not clear the real amount of money involved in the sponsor contract, but apparently it is a 3 million of euros agreement, for 2 years. It means 1 million per year, or 83.000 €/month. I am not fully sure of that amount of money, but most of media have talk about 3 millions. Considering other fares for advertising on the metro regular ads or on TV, it seems to me kind of cheap. That's true that it includes for example extending the mobile coverage along the entire line 2 (by now, only for Vodafone, but before only the downtown area got coverage). And for sure, it is legal: there is no any law in Spain about forbidding to sponsor toponyms. 

However, the debt of the Metro of Madrid is around 800 or 900 millions so, 3 millions is like nothing... :S



serfin said:


> Sol Cercanías Station:
> 
> 
> Sun Station por Oscar Plaza Diez, en Flickr


Hopefully, someday the link to Gran Vía station will be completed and this mezzanine level will be fully used.

It is a place which remembers me to Auber RER station in Paris but slightly lighter and smaller.


----------



## serfin (May 21, 2007)

Some pics of Madrid's Underground:








[/url]
Underground (Madrid) por cesarcaldito, en Flickr[/IMG]


Underground 2. por Julia Morini, en Flickr


METRO DE MADRID (ESPAÑA) por Alfonso F.J., en Flickr


Metro de Madrid: Mar de Cristal por Ricardo Ricote Rodríguez, en Flickr


Metro Tirso de Molina por Julián del Nogal, en Flickr


Madrid - Inside Metro por IngolfBLN, en Flickr


U-Bahn in Madrid por Tom on Formosa, en Flickr


Madrid Subway por Victor Gregorio, en Flickr


Madrid - Metro station por Baztoune, en Flickr


----------



## serfin (May 21, 2007)

"Olde" Pictures:




























Underground Entrance and tramways:


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

A little inspired by Paris metro.


----------



## Reivajar (Sep 3, 2003)

^^ Exactly what? The "art nouveau" entrances?

I've forgotten to say, but actually the Metro of Paris influence is much stronger than just the style, but as well, the engines for supplying electric power to the first network were bought to the Metro of Paris. 

(and not sure if something else was bought to Paris  )


----------



## Reivajar (Sep 3, 2003)

Minato ku said:


> A little inspired by Paris metro.


In this pic you will find a stronger Paris style, I am sure. 

Metro of Madrid. 1950's


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

Except for some minor details, this picture could pass for a old photo of Paris metro.
From what I have seen, Madrid has heavily modernized the style of its old stations in the two last decades.


----------



## Reivajar (Sep 3, 2003)

^^ For sure.

The original design of the Metro of Madrid was created by Otamendi (engineer) and Antonio Palacios (architect of many buildings around the city, such as the new city hall or the Circle de Beaux Arts). It had some influences from the Paris Metro, for sure, as well because the technology was really similar at that time: vaults for stations, ceramics anywhere, it was narrow gauge trainsets, etc etc.









_Retiro station, line 2, with their original 3 tracks._


















_Chamberi station, line 1. Abandoned for long time, and recently refurbished as museum._

With the time, till the 50's it kept this style, as you can see in the old pic. 

From the 1960's that time, new lines started to be built in wide gauge (kind of S-bahn style), and more modern and deeper lines.









Las Musas station, line 7.

However, the older lines (from 1 to 5) during this time started to lost their original decoration, and they are "modernized" with ugly tiles and many of the ceilings are just painted.

As you say, in the last 20 years Madrid Metro has refurbished the entire network, with a new "clean" and "sharp" design base on vitrex panels in different colors depending on the station, and flar ceilings painted generally in blue, or plastic or aluminum slats for the courved vaults where necessary.









_Núñez de Balboa station, line 5, old vaulted station now refurbished._


----------



## arctic_carlos (Dec 28, 2007)

^^ Chamberí station is just beautiful, I recommend its visit to any Madrid visitor.


----------



## Neb81 (Jun 14, 2010)

Reivajar said:


> _Chamberi station, line 1. Abandoned for long time, and recently refurbished as museum._


Great idea. In London, TFL should do the same with Aldwych.


----------



## tunnel owl (May 19, 2013)

Neb81 said:


> Great idea. In London, TFL should do the same with Aldwych.


They are a lot of stations in LU, just passed through at the moment, York Road, British museum (somewhat spuky but how cares),...

Berlin could do this with Französische Straße, when it will be closed for opening of Unter den Linden station.

Kind regards


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Today:



> http://www.globalrailnews.com/2014/01/28/madrid-metro-freezes-fares-for-first-time-in-30-years/
> 
> *Madrid Metro freezes fares for first time in 30 years*
> 28 JAN, 2014
> ...


----------



## Manitopiaaa (Mar 6, 2006)

These pictures make me very nostalgic about Madrid. Miss that city a ton. And the Madrid Metro is bar none the best subway system in the West: fast, clean, convenient, cheap and great hours. Wish we had something like that here in the States.


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Part of updated map on urbanrail.net:


----------



## Ekumenopolis (Feb 2, 2005)

Let's hear the spirit of this station


----------



## redstarcastles (Oct 1, 2013)

Madrid Tram:

131 Pinar de Chamartin 27 November 2014


135 Fuente de la Mora 27 November 2014


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Line 9 | Extension from Mirasierra to Paco de Lucía.*

More images of the new Paco de Lucía station.

It is the station number 301 of the network.



Manamer said:


>





potipoti said:


> @hoyenmadrid
> 
> 
> 
> ...





potipoti said:


> @FuencarralPardo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

What other metro stations are named after musicians?

In Paris, metro station Carrefour Pleyel (line 13) is named after the Austrian composer Ignaz Pleyel (1757-1831) who founded a musical publishing house in Paris.

Milan has a Wagner metro station (line 1), named after piazza Wagner, presumably itself named after a German composer.

In Santo Domingo, the eastern terminus of line 2 is Eduardo Brito station. Eduardo Brito (1906-1946) was a Dominican baritone singer.

In Brussels, Jacques Brel station (line 5) is named after Belgian singer, songwriter, and poet Jacques Brel (1929-1978).


----------



## Reivajar (Sep 3, 2003)

Woonsocket54 said:


> What other metro stations are named after musicians?
> 
> In Paris, metro station Carrefour Pleyel (line 13) is named after the Austrian composer Ignaz Pleyel (1757-1831) who founded a musical publishing house in Paris.
> 
> ...


Madrid has two other Metro stations named after musicians: 

-*Chueca *in Line 5, under the plaza de Chueca, after the Spanish composer of _zarzuelas_ Federico Chueca. 

-*Manuel de Falla* in line 10, after the Spanish composer with the same name.


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

^^
Barcelona, on line 4, Pep Ventura station.


----------



## Kane_84 (Sep 22, 2014)

*Madrid - Atocha*

The main commuter rail station of Madrid.


----------



## Vaud (Sep 16, 2011)

^^ since when have cercanias trains turned orange from red?


----------



## Kane_84 (Sep 22, 2014)

^^

Since 2010, but orange trains are only in Barcelona due to the creation of Rodalies de Catalunya (Commuter rail services operated by Catalan Government and Renfe).


----------



## Reivajar (Sep 3, 2003)

Traditionally, in Spain red have been for commuter trains (_Cercanías _in Spanish, _Rodalies _in Catalan, _Aldiriak_ in Basque) and orange for regional trains. However, currently commuter and regional services are much more integrated in Catalonia and they used R code for the numbering of all the lines of the region. As Kane_84 have said, it started with the new management partnership for short and medium distance trains in Catalonia between Renfe and the Catalan Government. In the rest of Spain color distinction is kept.


----------



## Vaud (Sep 16, 2011)

Kane_84 said:


> ^^
> 
> Since 2010, but *orange trains are only in Barcelona* due to the creation of Rodalies de Catalunya (Commuter rail services operated by Catalan Government and Renfe).





Reivajar said:


> Traditionally, in Spain red have been for commuter trains (_Cercanías _in Spanish, _Rodalies _in Catalan, _Aldiriak_ in Basque) and orange for regional trains. However, currently commuter and regional services are much more integrated in Catalonia and they used R code for the numbering of all the lines of the region. As Kane_84 have said, it started with the new management partnership for short and medium distance trains in Catalonia between Renfe and the Catalan Government. *In the rest of Spain color distinction is kept.*


That's why I asked. The video is shot in Madrid's Atocha station, and half the trains are painted orange instead of red (see example in second 35)


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

That is definitely a light issue, due to lack of regional trains (which are actually painted orange) in the video.


Reivajar said:


> Traditionally, in Spain red have been for commuter trains (_Cercanías _in Spanish, _Rodalies _in Catalan, _Aldiriak_ in Basque) and orange for regional trains. However, currently commuter and regional services are much more integrated in Catalonia and they used R code for the numbering of all the lines of the region. As Kane_84 have said, it started with the new management partnership for short and medium distance trains in Catalonia between Renfe and the Catalan Government. In the rest of Spain color distinction is kept.


_Proximidades_ in Galician, but currently it's not in use due to lack of commuter rail in Galicia. I actually prefer _Rodalies_ over _Cercanías_ .


----------



## Reivajar (Sep 3, 2003)

Hahahaha. 

Ok, Proximidades in Galicia.  Renfe-Prox would be cooler. 



Vaud said:


> That's why I asked. The video is shot in Madrid's Atocha station, and half the trains are painted orange instead of red (see example in second 35)


In second 35 the train is painted in red. It is a regular Cercanias train, a Civia.

The only Regional train in the video is the last one. Atocha-Cercanias is used as station by passing-through crossing Madrid in the Atocha complex, as it is the southern end of the Atocha-Chamartín tunnels. Actually, the station is used by many trains which cross Madrid, or which are heading South from Chamartín, but which are not Cercanías.


----------



## I(L)WTC (Jan 30, 2010)

Why the trains are empty?


----------



## Reivajar (Sep 3, 2003)

Which trains?


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

I(L)WTC said:


> Why the trains are empty?


The video was not recorded in the morning rush hour or any other peak hour.


----------



## Kane_84 (Sep 22, 2014)

*Avenida de América





*


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Update on Soto del Henares station on Cercanias C-2 & C-7 services:



Cadia said:


> He grabado un video acerca de la nueva estación de *Soto del Henares*. En primer lugar, hagamos una breve introducción para los que no sepan de qué va el tema:
> 
> 
> La estación de Soto del Henares se encuentra en Torrejón de Ardoz, en la linea Madrid-Zaragoza de ferrocarril convencional. Por dichas vías pasan las líneas C2 (Chamartín-Guadalajara) y la C7 (Alcalá de Henares-Chamartín-Príncipe Pío-Fuente de la Mora). La estación se encuentra en construcción desde aproximadamente octubre de 2014.
> ...


----------



## Kane_84 (Sep 22, 2014)

*Aeropuerto T4*


----------



## Arnorian (Jul 6, 2010)

http://www.madridxpress.com/


----------



## OriK (May 1, 2007)

I like it, but it's too big for a paper version... furthermore I'd give more importance to the train commuter lines... it seems that the designer is working in a more Cercanias-focused version


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

dimlys1994 said:


> Update on Soto del Henares station on Cercanias C-2 & C-7 services:


New *Soto del Henares* station opened on September 1, 2015. :banana: It is served by Cercanías Renfe lines C2 and C7.


New *Mirasierra* station, still under construction (on lines C3, C7, C8, and connecting with Paco de Lucía station of metro line 9), apparently to open in November 2015.


Source: press release (in Spanish) by *Adif*.


----------



## tokyo-hypa (Dec 19, 2009)

why is there no C6? since I moved here, i didn't realize it until recently since I only use C4


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

tokyo-hypa said:


> *why is there no C6?* since I moved here, i didn't realize it until recently since I only use C4


Because it got merged with line C5.
Line C6 used to be Embajadores-Móstoles El Soto, but when it was extended to Madrid-Atocha, it was merged with the original line C5 (Madrid Atocha-Fuenlabrada) and the number C5 was retained. Later, the line was extended from Fuenlabrada to Humanes.

So that's why there is no line C6 by now.

==============================================================================================

On the other hand... *Valdebebas station*, on line C1 (Principe Pio-Aeropuerto T4) will open on December 16. 
This comes as a bit of a surprise, we didn't expect it, we thought the next new station to open would be Mirasierra station.
Valdebebas station is located between Fuente de la Mora and Aeropuerto T4 stations, it's an underground station and was built at the same time as the rest of the airport branch, but wasn't opened with the rest of the stations because the quarter wasn't populated enough yet. Now it is, so it opens.
Source: *El Mundo* (01/Dec/2015, article in Spanish)

No opening date for *Mirasierra station* yet, even though it was announced it would open by November 2015. :dunno:


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Cercanías Renfe (commuter rail).*

Images of the newly opened *Valdebebas station*.

It is served by line C1 (Príncipe Pío-Aeropuerto T4).



Caolín said:


> Some images of the station:
> 
> Platforms:
> 
> ...


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Updated Cercanias map - with Mirasierra station added on the map, ahead of unknown opening date:
http://www.urbanrail.net/eu/es/mad/cercanias.htm


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

^^
And El Tejar station closed years ago.
Besides, this map will have to be re-done when the next station opens (Mirasierra railway station, connection to Paco de Lucía station of metro line 9), because otherwise there will be no room on the map for it.


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Well, thanks for notes. What will we do without your coverage of Spanish railways?


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

^^
I'm not covering much, lately. Overload.


----------



## arctic_carlos (Dec 28, 2007)

437.001 said:


> ^^ And El Tejar station closed years ago. Besides, this map will have to be re-done when the next station opens (Mirasierra railway station, connection to Paco de Lucía station of metro line 9), because otherwise there will be no room on the map for it.


It seems your suggestions have already been added to the map. That was fast!


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

^^
Robert was too fast. Actually Mirasierra railway station hasn't opened yet! :lol: 

(and btw its name will _not_ be "Mirasierra-Paco de Lucía", just "Mirasierra", even if it will connect to Paco de Lucía metro station and not Mirasierra metro station... :nuts


----------



## Kane_84 (Sep 22, 2014)

*Ópera*


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

arctic_carlos said:


> It seems your suggestions have already been added to the map. That was fast!


That's because I informed him personaly


----------



## redstarcastles (Oct 1, 2013)

A few pictures from a recent trip:


R2129 & M2102 Bilbao 25 November 2015


Sol Metro entrance 25 November 2015


Nuevos Ministerios station signage 26 November 2015


M8126 Barajas 28 November 2015


M3168 Callao 29 November 2015

More here:
https://transportsceneireland.smugmug.com/RailSceneEurope/European-Metros/Madrid-Metro/


----------



## redstarcastles (Oct 1, 2013)

Some pics from a trip to Madrid in November:


8561 Plaza de Cibeles 26 November 2015


8620 Plaza de Cibeles 26 November 2015


68 Calle Sevilla 26 November 2015


8560 Sol 26 November 2015

Something different, most of the newer buses are fitted with a baby seat! Baby is put here to free up the space for wheelchair users. Accessible seats are coloured green.

8538 interior Madrid 27 November 2015


----------



## metr0p0litain (Aug 16, 2012)

Has someone a track map of the Madrid Metro?  The system is nearly 100 years old and I can't imagine that there isn't any information about this.

I also tried to find some detailed information about the differences between the series 8000 trains. I figured out that it's separated in series 8000, 8100 and 8400, but I also found trains with 8500 numbering... Which series are constructed by Alstom or CAF?


----------



## Patryk (Mar 10, 2007)

Any news about expansion of Madrid's metro, metro ligero (tranvías) and Cercanías Madrid?


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Patryk said:


> Any news about expansion of Madrid's metro, metro ligero (tranvías) and Cercanías Madrid?


Right now, city is awaiting opening of Mirasierra Cercanías station, which will provide intechange to Paco de Lucia metro station. No metro extensions are underway due to lack of funds


----------



## Patryk (Mar 10, 2007)

How about trams (metro ligero)?


----------



## arctic_carlos (Dec 28, 2007)

^^ Fortunately Recoletos station looks much better right now after the false ceilings were removed.


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

Well, we will continue with the public transports of Madrid, now the first part of the line C-3 of Cercanías 



Castor_Game said:


> *CERCANÍAS DE MADRID/MADRID CERCANÍAS (COMMUTER RAILWAY), MADRID
> 
> LINEA/LINE C-3 El Escorial - Aranjuez, 106 km - 23 stations (1)
> 
> ...


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

This is the second part of the C-3 line of Madrid Cercanías 



Castor_Game said:


> *CERCANÍAS DE MADRID/MADRID CERCANÍAS (COMMUTER RAILWAY), MADRID
> 
> LINEA/LINE C-3 El Escorial - Aranjuez, 106 km - 23 stations (2)
> 
> ...


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CERCANÍAS DE MADRID/MADRID CERCANÍAS (COMMUTER RAILWAY), MADRID

LINEA/LINE C-4 Parla - Colmenar Viejo or Alcobendas/San Sebastián de los Reyes, 62,2 km - 18 stations (1)

The Cercanías Madrid line C-4 runs 62.2 km between Parla (Southwest of the Madrid Metropolitan Area) and two branches, Colmenar Viejo and Alcobendas / San Sebastián de los Reyes (cities of the north and northeast of the Metropolitan Area of Madrid respectively )

Parla Station (Parla City) —> (Parla tram)

Parla - Estación Parla Central by David Martínez Gómez, en Flickr

Unidad eléctrica RENFE "Civia" serie 465. by Xavier Maraña., en Flickr

Getafe Sector 3 Station (Getafe City)

Cercanías en Getafe-Sector 3 by Javier López, en Flickr

Getafe Central Station (Getafe City) —> (Metro Line 12)

DSCN1632 by Daniel Lobo, en Flickr

Paseo Nocturno por Getafe 9 by Antonio Tajuelo, en Flickr

Las Margaritas Universidad (Getafe City) 

2003. Unidad eléctrica RENFE "Civia" serie 464. by Xavier Maraña., en Flickr

Villaverde Alto Station —> (Cercanías C-5 & Metro Line 3)

Cercanías Renfe: Villaverde Alto (Madrid) by Ricardo Ricote Rodríguez, en Flickr

Villaverde Bajo Station —> (Cercanías C-3)

Renfe Cercanias Madrid - 446 + 446.054M en Villaverde Bajo by Carlos, en Flickr

Atocha Station —> (Cercanías C-1, C-2, C-3, C-5, C-7, C-8, C-10 & Metro Line 1)

Madrid-Atocha y Madrid-Puerta de Atocha by mistrenets, en Flickr

El Campanille, torre-campanario de la antigua Basílica de atocha, del arquitecto Fernando Arbós y Tremanti, construida en 1898, de estilo bizantino by Francisco alcalde, en Flickr

Sol Station —> (Cercanías C-3 & Metro Lines 1, 2, 3)

Estación Sol by mario salinas, en Flickr

Madrid (Spain) - Puerta del Sol by Danielzolli, en Flickr

JGD_20090207_0108 - Madrid - Puerta del Sol by Jordi Gamundi Doménech, en Flickr

Nuevos Ministerios Station —> (Cercanías C-1, C-2, C-3, C-7, C-8, C-10 & Metro Lines 6, 8, 10)

Nuevos Ministerios by Ricardo Ricote Rodríguez, en Flickr

Edificios de AZCA desde Nuevos Ministerios. Madrid by MADRIDLACIUDAD En mis fotos, en Flickr
​*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CERCANÍAS DE MADRID/MADRID CERCANÍAS (COMMUTER RAILWAY), MADRID

LINEA/LINE C-4 Parla - Colmenar Viejo or Alcobendas/San Sebastián de los Reyes, 62,2 km - 18 stations (2)

The Cercanías Madrid line C-4 runs 62.2 km between Parla (Southwest of the Madrid Metropolitan Area) and two branches, Colmenar Viejo and Alcobendas / San Sebastián de los Reyes (cities of the north and northeast of the Metropolitan Area of Madrid respectively )

Chamartín Station —> (Cercanías C-1,C-2, C-3, C-7, C-8, C-10 & Metro 1, 10)

Estación de Chamartin by mgarcacalvo, en Flickr

RSM-Chamartin_Niebla by Яåµ¦, en Flickr

Cantoblanco Universidad Station 

RSM-Estacion_Cantoblanco_Universidad by Яåµ¦, en Flickr

Plaza Mayor Universidad Autónoma de Madrid Javier Fresneda y Javier Sanjuán (MTM) 25829 by Javier, en Flickr

07 Plaza Mayor Universidad Autónoma de Madrid Javier Fresneda y Javier Sanjuán (MTM) 25752 by Javier, en Flickr

Branch Alcobendas/San Sebastián de los Reyes (C-4a)

Valdelasfuentes Station (Alcobendas City)

Valdelasfuentes by Marc Vilella, en Flickr

Sin título by Mikel Aguirre, en Flickr

Valdelasfuentes by crónicas bohemias, en Flickr

Alcobendas-San Sebastian de los Reyes Station (Alcobendas and San Sebastián de los Reyes Cities)

Después de 8 años en #Madrid cojo el #cercanias por primera vez by Paco Zafra, en Flickr

Alcobendas City from San Sebastián de los Reyes City

Rotonda's Train by Natalia, en Flickr

Branch Colmenar Viejo (C-4b)

El Goloso Station 



Estación de trenes de El Goloso.-.Station of trains of The Epicure por juansaturno_5, en Flickr

017M by DRAGONFLY EL LOKO, en Flickr

Tres Cantos Station (Tres Cantos City)

Buque by Carlos Vlc, en Flickr

Colmenar Viejo Station (Colmenar Viejo City)

El andén by Luis Rosado, en Flickr

Iglesia_en_Colmenar_Viejo by IU Colmenar Viejo, en Flickr
​*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CERCANÍAS DE MADRID/MADRID CERCANÍAS (COMMUTER RAILWAY), MADRID

LINEA/LINE C-5 Mostoles El Soto - Humanes de Madrid, 45,1 km - 23 stations (1)

The C-5 line of Cercanías Madrid travels 45.1 km along the Community of Madrid between Humanes and Móstoles-El Soto stations passing through the Atocha station (Humanes and Móstoles are two towns in the southwest of the Metropolitan Area of Madrid, so this line has fork shape, is directed in principle to the center of Madrid and returns by a different path to a nearby place where it began.
It should be noted that, unlike the rest of the network, the C-5 line has similar frequencies to the Madrid Metro lines, with stations closer to each other than other lines and a peculiar signaling and driving system: LZB.
Direction Móstoles-El Soto: every 4 minutes
Direction Fuenlabrada / Humanes *: between 5 and 10 minutes
* A train goes to Fuenlabrada and the next to Humanes

Móstoles El Soto Station (Móstoles City)

Renfe Cercanías en Móstoles-El Soto by Pantoteatre, en Flickr

Parque El Soto, Móstoles by Alejandro Buldón Olalla, en Flickr

Móstoles Central Station (Móstoles City) —> (Metro Line 12)

Móstoles Central by Daniel Lobo, en Flickr

Las Retamas Station (Alcorcón City)

Las Retamas by César Caracuel, en Flickr

Alcorcón Central (Alcorcón City) —> (Metro Line 12) 

Alcorcon Central by Miguel, en Flickr

Cuatro Vientos Station —> (Metro Line 10) 

renfe_009M_Madrid Cuatro Vientos_2011-10-25 by Patrick1977Bln, en Flickr

Vuelo LECU-LESA-LEVD-LEMT-LECU by jmiguel rodriguez, en Flickr

Aluche Station —> (Metro Line 5) 

tren de cercanías en la estación de Aluche by jose angel, en Flickr

aluche by Daniel Cupsa, en Flickr

Laguna Station —> (Metro Line 6)

Renfe 446 entrando a Laguna by Renfe Talgo, en Flickr

Embajadores Station —> (Metro Line 3, 5)

estación de embajadores by mallol, en Flickr

Fuente Glorieta Embajadores 2008 IMG_5214 copia by José Glez y Lopez, en Flickr

Atocha Cercanías Station —> (Cercanías C-1, C-2, C-3, C-4, C-7, C-8, C-10 & Metro 1)

Cercanías Renfe: Puerta de Atocha by Ricardo Ricote Rodríguez, en Flickr

Madrid '08 (V) by Jgonzalezc91, en Flickr

Madrid Atocha 30 May 2013 by std70040, en Flickr
​*


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

Did you know that Villaviciosa de Odon (Northwest of Mostoles) once "had" commuter rail service? When the Mostoles suburban line (which originally ran from Aluche, then became line C-6 before being extended to Atocha and merged with line C-5) was extended in the 80s, the new terminus was named Villaviciosa de Odon despite being outside its namesake (located 4 km away). Eventually as Mostoles grew it was renamed to its current name Mostoles-El Soto.


----------



## FabriFlorence (Sep 29, 2004)

Greats pics! The Cercanías of Madrid is probably the best commuter railway system in Europe and one of the best in the World!


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

FabriFlorence said:


> Greats pics! The Cercanías of Madrid is probably the best commuter railway system in Europe and one of the best in the World!


Definitely not the best in Europe. One of the better, yes, but the best, not at all. 

Paris and London are miles ahead, in nearly every aspect. 
It's only that the Madrid commuter rail system has been upgraded and expanded more recently, reaching new developments, and that makes it look "bright new" and to some, more interesting.
But sadly, Madrid is still very much a car-oriented city.


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

Second part of the C-5 Line of Madrid Cercanías 

*CERCANÍAS DE MADRID/MADRID CERCANÍAS (COMMUTER RAILWAY), MADRID

LINEA/LINE C-5 Mostoles El Soto - Humanes de Madrid, 45,1 km - 23 stations (2)

The C-5 line of Cercanías Madrid travels 45.1 km along the Community of Madrid between Humanes and Móstoles-El Soto stations passing through the Atocha station (Humanes and Móstoles are two towns in the southwest of the Metropolitan Area of Madrid, so this line has fork shape, is directed in principle to the center of Madrid and returns by a different path to a nearby place where it began.
It should be noted that, unlike the rest of the network, the C-5 line has similar frequencies to the Madrid Metro lines, with stations closer to each other than other lines and a peculiar signaling and driving system: LZB.
Direction Móstoles-El Soto: every 4 minutes
Direction Fuenlabrada / Humanes *: between 5 and 10 minutes
* A train goes to Fuenlabrada and the next to Humanes

Méndez Álvaro Station —> (Cercanías C-1, C-7, C-10 & Metro Line 6)

Estación Sur by Alberto Sánchez Fernández, en Flickr 

Mendez Alvaro by Leonardo Ibañez, en Flickr

RENFE 446 de la C5 by Borja Ceprià, en Flickr

Puente Alcocer Station 

Renfe Cercanias - 446.101R + 446.133R en Puente Alcocer by Carlos, en Flickr

Villaverde Alto Station —> (Cercanías C-3 & Metro Line 3)

Serie 446 (168R + 134R) by Raúl, en Flickr

Zarzaquemada Station (Leganes City) 

Estación de Leganés: Zarzaquemada by Matthew Wells, en Flickr

Búhotren en Zarzaquemada by Trenero592, en Flickr

Leganes Central Station (Leganes City) —> (Metro Line 12)

Regional Media Distancia 599 by Cofradeus, en Flickr

Estacion de Leganes Central de Metro de Madrid by Carlos, en Flickr

Plaza Mayor de Leganés by Luis Paniagua, en Flickr

Parque Polvoranca Station (Leganés City)

Parque Polvoranca, lado oeste by McClane_E30, en Flickr

Polvoranca by karpersa, en Flickr

polvoranca by Jaime R.Gomez, en Flickr

La Serna Station (Fuenlabrada City)

Nocturna by renfealvia, en Flickr

Fuenlabrada Central (Fuenlabrada City) —> (Metro Line 12)

FUENLABRADA FOTO AÉREA ayto-renfe by Ayuntamiento de Fuenlabrada, en Flickr

Humanes Station (Humanes de Madrid City)

Estacion by Cofradeus, en Flickr
​*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CERCANÍAS DE MADRID/MADRID CERCANÍAS (COMMUTER RAILWAY), MADRID

LINEA/LINE C-7 Alcalá de Henares - Fuente de la Mora, 97,75 km - 33 stations (1)

The C-7 line of Cercanías Madrid presents the peculiarity of joining Alcalá de Henares and Chamartín crossing twice the zone 0 (Atocha-Chamartin), as it makes a loop to pass through stations of Las Rozas and Príncipe Pío.

Alcalá de Henares Station (city of Alcalá de Henares) —> (Cercanías C2)

Sin título by Lucian Michel, en Flickr

Alcalá de Henares. Palacio Arzobispal 4 Torre del Tenorio by losmininos, en Flickr

La Garena Station (city of Alcalá de Henares) —> (Cercanías C2)

atardecer en la garena by morrokotroko82, en Flickr



001835 - Alcalá de Henares por M.Peinado, en Flickr

Torrejon de Ardoz Station (city of Torrejón de Ardoz) —> (Cercanías C2)

renfe_053M_Torrejón de Ardoz_2013-05-21 by Patrick1977Bln, en Flickr

San Fernando Station (city of San Fernando de Henares) —> (Cercanías C2) 

20140411 450-005 en San Fernando de Henares by Miguel González, en Flickr

Pza- Fábrica de Paños by Ayto. San Fernando de Henares, en Flickr

Coslada Station (city of Coslada) —> (Cercanías C-2 & Metro 7)

Renfe Cercanias - 465.034 saliendo de la via 0 de Coslada por averia en las instalaciones by Carlos, en Flickr

coslada renfe by JasDesigns, en Flickr

Vicálvaro Station —> (Cercanías C-2 & Metro 9)

Vicalvaro_007_2010-07-02 by JT Curses VII, en Flickr

Santa Eugenia Station —> (Cercanías C-2 & Metro 1)

LA ESPERA by ovejas, en Flickr

El Pozo —> (Cercanías C-2)



UT 446 en El Pozo por McClane_E30, en Flickr

Asamblea de Madrid-Entrevías Station —> (Cercanías C-2)

Renfe Cercanías en Asamblea de Madrid-Entrevías by Pantoteatre, en Flickr

Edificio de la Asamblea de Madrid by Jose Cepeda, en Flickr
​*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CERCANÍAS DE MADRID/MADRID CERCANÍAS (COMMUTER RAILWAY), MADRID

LINEA/LINE C-7 Alcalá de Henares - Fuente de la Mora, 97,75 km - 33 stations (2)

The C-7 line of Cercanías Madrid presents the peculiarity of joining Alcalá de Henares and Chamartín (Fuente de la Mora) crossing twice the zone 0 (Atocha-Chamartin), as it makes a loop to pass through stations of Las Rozas and Príncipe Pío.

Atocha Station —> (Cercanías C-1, C-2, C-3, C-4, C-5, C-8, C-10 & Metro 1)

Atocha Cercanías by mario salinas, en Flickr

Atocha - Renfe by Ivan Fdez, en Flickr

Recoletos Station —> (Cercanías C-1, C-2, C-8, C-10 & Metro Line 4)

La Estacion by Carlos Peña, en Flickr

UT450-037M en Madrid-Recoletos by cercanias446malaga, en Flickr

Nuevos Ministerios Station —> (Cercanías C-1, C-2, C-3, C-4, C-8, C-10 & Metro 6, 8, 10)

Nuevos Ministerios by Ricardo Ricote Rodríguez, en Flickr

Chamartín Station —> (Cercanías C-1, C-2, C-3, C-4, C-8, C-10 & Metro 1, 10)

Espera by Chus Martín, en Flickr

RENFE Cercanías UT-465 en Madrid-Chamartín by Ricardo Ricote Rodríguez, en Flickr

Ramón y Cajal Station

Estación de Ramon y Cajal by MIANSELU Serrano, en Flickr

Pitis Station —> (Cercanías C-3, C-8 and Metro Line 7)

IMG_9271 by Andrés Gómez - Club Ferroviario 241, en Flickr

Las Rozas Station (Las Rozas de Madrid City) —> (Cercanías C-10)

Renfe 447 en Las Rozas by FerSantaCecilia, en Flickr

Jardín Las Rozas, Madrid by Liquen Paisajismo, en Flickr

Majadahonda Station (Majadahonda City) —> (Cercanías C-10)

idn1394 by ribot85, en Flickr

Biblioteca Majadahonda by Municam, en Flickr

El Barrial-Centro Comercial Pozuelo Station (Madrid and Pozuelo de Alarcón cities) —> (Cercanías C-10)

Estación de Cercanías de El Barrial, Madrid by linx_69_88, en Flickr

Pozuelo Centro Comercial by Joel Telling, en Flickr
​*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CERCANÍAS DE MADRID/MADRID CERCANÍAS (COMMUTER RAILWAY), MADRID

LINEA/LINE C-7 Alcalá de Henares - Fuente de la Mora, 97,75 km - 33 stations (3)

The C-7 line of Cercanías Madrid presents the peculiarity of joining Alcalá de Henares and Chamartín (Fuente de la Mora) crossing twice the zone 0 (Atocha-Chamartin), as it makes a loop to pass through stations of Las Rozas and Príncipe Pío.

Pozuelo de Alarcón Station (Pozuelo de Alarcón City) —> (Cercanías C-10)

447 saliendo de Pozuelo by Carlos Felipe Ríos, en Flickr

MADRID. Pozuelo de Alarcon, Iglesia Santa Maria de Cana. by josemaria, en Flickr

Zielo by César, en Flickr

Aravaca Station —> (Cercanías C-10 y Metro Ligero ML2)

Yo, esperando el tren by Saulo Alvarado Mateos, en Flickr

Metro Ligero Oeste - Citadis 105 en Aravaca by Carlos, en Flickr

Transport hub and station of Príncipe Pío —> (Cercanías C-1, C-10 & Metro 6, 10, R) 

Estación Príncipe Pio, Madrid by Ricardo, en Flickr

Renfe 446 055/056 Madrid (E) 20 april 2012 by Superbock., en Flickr

Pirámides Station —> (Cercanías C-1, C-10 & Metro 5)

Madrid - Piramidés by Gian Marco Giovannelli, en Flickr

Delicias Station —> (Cercanías C-1, C-10)



Delicias por Antonio Gómez, en Flickr

Renfe / FFE - 333.407 + 590.404 + 280.002 en el museo del ferrocarril de Madrid Delicias by Carlos, en Flickr

Méndez Álvaro Station —> (C-1, C-5, C-10 & Metro 6)

RENFE 450.014 by Borja Ceprià, en Flickr

Atocha Station —> (Cercanías C-1, C-3, C-4, C-5, C-8, C-10 & Metro Line 1)

Estación Atocha Cercanías by mario salinas, en Flickr

Nuevos Ministerios Station —> (Cercanías C-1, C-3, C-4, C-8, C-10 & Metro Line 6, Line 8, Line 10)

El tren inaugural estacionado en Nuevos Ministerios junto a una UT 446 by Ferro Raíl, en Flickr

Chamartín Station —> (Cercanías C-1, C-3, C-4, C-8, C-10 & Metro Line 1, Line 10)

Renfe 450.004 en Chamartín by Renfe-450, en Flickr

Fuente de la Mora Station —> (Cercanías C-1, C-10 & Metro Ligero ML1)

Renfe Mercancias - 253.044 con portafurgonetas Nissan Avila Can Tunis en Fuente de la Mora by Carlos, en Flickr
​*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CERCANÍAS DE MADRID/MADRID CERCANÍAS (COMMUTER RAILWAY), MADRID

LINEA/LINE C-8 Atocha Cercanías Station - Cercedilla, 65,79 km - 17 stations 

The C-8 line of Cercanías Madrid runs more than 65 km in the northwest area of the Community of Madrid between the Atocha-Cercanías and Cercedilla stations.
The truth is that, from the station of Atocha Cercanías to the station of Chamartín is the line C-2 (Guadalajara-Station of Chamartín), continuing from Chamartín like the line C-8. Therefore, as the C-2 line has already been seen, the report begins in the following station from Chamartín. 

Ramón y Cajal Station —> (Cercanías C-3, C-7)

I like trains.... by Chema Chemos, en Flickr

Pitis Station —> (Cercanías C-3, C-7 and Metro Line 7)

Renfe Cercanias Madrid - 447.174R + 446.052R en Pitis by Carlos, en Flickr

Pinar (Las Rozas de Madrid City) —> (Cercanías C-3, C-10)

La base de todo by Gonzalo Rubio, en Flickr

Torrelodones Station (Torrelodones City) —> (Cercanías C-3, C-10)

Renfe Cercanias - 447.142R reformada a PMR saliendo de Torrelodones by Carlos, en Flickr

Torrelodones - nueva versión by Pepe Martínez Cámara, en Flickr

Galapagar-La Navata Station (Galapagar City) —> (Cercanías C-3, C-10)

Galapagar - La Navata by Owain Shaw Photo, en Flickr

Villalba Station (Collado-Villalba City) —> (Cercanías C-3, C-10)

30/1/2016 Grua en Villalba by Dabid Guty, en Flickr

El motivo del viaje by MACD 3, en Flickr

Los Negrales Station (Alpedrete City)

Nevada by --- juanito ---, en Flickr

Alpedrete Station (Alpedrete City)

alpedrete por delante by María Guillén, en Flickr

tren en la noche ---- cut-out ---- by Raúl Sänchez, en Flickr

Collado Mediano Station (Collado Mediano City)

450 025M-026M Collado Mediano (2+) JCS by ppcharly, en Flickr

Los Molinos Station (Los Molinos Village)

Los Molinos by Villagandes, en Flickr

Cercedilla Station (Cercedilla City) —> (Cercanías C-9)

Estación de Cercedilla by David Martínez Gómez, en Flickr

IV - 31 by Jóvenes Verdes, en Flickr

Cercedilla by Javier Costas Franco, en Flickr
​*


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CERCANÍAS DE MADRID/MADRID CERCANÍAS (COMMUTER RAILWAY), MADRID

LINEA/LINE C-9 Cercedilla Station - Cotos, 18,17 km - 3 stations 

Cercanías Line C-9 Madrid runs 19 km along the slopes of the central area of the Guadarrama Range (Central System).
The line begins at the Cercedilla station (in the city and the homonymous municipality) next to the Villalba-Segovia line, in the northwest of the Community of Madrid and ends at the station of Cotos (belonging to the Segovian municipality of San Ildefonso or La Granja) next to Puerto de Cotos, a mountain pass of 1830 m of altitude that communicates the Community of Madrid with the province of Segovia. The line has as an intermediate point the station of Puerto de Navacerrada, located at 1,765 m in the vicinity of the of Navacerrada Pass (1,858 m), a well known mountaineering center and ski resort.

Desempolvando Flickr by Diaz269, en Flickr

Las Eras y Los Castaños 03.05.2008 by The STB, en Flickr

Invierno tardio by Diaz269, en Flickr

Puerto de Navacerrada. by Alberto Paz, en Flickr

Puerto de Navacerrada-Madrid by I'm Your Dreams, en Flickr

Puerto de Navacerrada. by Dani Romero, en Flickr

El Puerto by Juampiter, en Flickr

Puerto de Navacerrada - Madrid by Javier León (Fx), en Flickr

Cotos by Nicolas Vigier, en Flickr

442 en Cotos by josemanuelgr352, en Flickr

Puerto de Cotos by Sebas Calle, en Flickr

La laguna helada by Javier Martinez Moran, en Flickr
​*


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

^^
Come on. Line C10 now, and then you stop the flooding. Alright? :colbert:

People sometimes would like to post REAL INFO.

I am refraining from doing it (I have info to post), just because you're flooding the thread, and if I posted, the info would get lost between your bloody photos.

Thank you for not ever doing this again on any SSC thread outside the photo subforums.
Which is where you usually massively flood and hijack every photo thread about Spainpost. 



ps: forumers wishing to keep track of the thread will include Castor_Game in their ignore lists (at least for a while), as that will allow them to better read the thread.


----------



## Antje (May 29, 2009)

437.001 said:


> ^^
> Come on. Line C10 now, and then you stop the flooding. Alright? :colbert:
> 
> People sometimes would like to post REAL INFO.
> ...


To add on: back when I had faith in Flickr, if I wanted to post a picture I would only use my own ones, usually fresh off the DSLR, and usually up to three a day depending on relevance.


----------



## arctic_carlos (Dec 28, 2007)

Given that pictures of all C-10 stations have already been posted by Castor_Game as part of his/her C-1, C-2, C-3, C-7 and C-8 reports, maybe it's time to start a new page with less pictures and more written information.

PS: Don't take it personal, sometimes it's annoying to have too many pictures in one page, even when they're interesting (like the ones you've posted). Once a new page opens, I'll be able to read this thread again from my cell phone, something I haven't been able to do in the last few weeks due to the huge amount of pictures consuming too much data.


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

Two more posts left to get rid of the flooding.


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

One more post left to get rid of the flooding.


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Rail Journal

http://www.railjournal.com/index.ph...development-finally-approved.html?channel=537

*Madrid Chamartin redevelopment finally approved*
August 04, 2017










_SPAIN’s Ministry of Public Works and Transport, Madrid City Council and Distrito Castellana Norte, a subsidiary of Spanish bank BBVA, have finally agreed terms for a major redevelopment around Madrid Chamartin station, a project first planned more than 24 years ago_

The plan includes restructuring of the station, the track layout and Fuencarral train depot which will increase capacity and enable Charmartin to become a hub for high-speed lines radiating from Madrid north to A Coruña, Oviedo, Bilbao and France

...


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Spanish rail infrastructure company ADIF is still unable to open the Paco de Lucia commuter rail (Cercanias) station. The saga continues.

http://fuencarralelpardo.com/2017/0...terga-la-puesta-marcha-mirasierra-paco-lucia/


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Parla and Valdemoro are discussing possibilities of either Cercanias or tramway extension, in order to better serve hospitals of both municipalities:
https://fuenlabradanoticias.com/par...ctar-hospitales-traves-del-tranvia-cercanias/


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Woonsocket54 said:


> Spanish rail infrastructure company ADIF is still unable to open the Paco de Lucia commuter rail (Cercanias) station. The saga continues.
> 
> http://fuencarralelpardo.com/2017/0...terga-la-puesta-marcha-mirasierra-paco-lucia/


The saga will come to an end when this station finally opens - 2018.02.05

https://www.madridiario.es/452938/inauguracion-estacion-cercanias-mirasierra-paco-lucia-montecarmelo


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Mirasierra – Paco de Lucía cercanias (commuter rail) station has opened.









http://www.actualidad21.net/inaugur...-renfe-cercanias-de-mirasierra-paco-de-lucia/









http://www.actualidad21.net/inaugur...-renfe-cercanias-de-mirasierra-paco-de-lucia/

Updated map (the new station is on the northern part of the loop):









http://www.renfe.com/viajeros/cercanias/planos/madrid.html


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

^^In a snowy day!
:runaway:


----------



## LtBk (Jul 27, 2004)

How would you rank Madrid's mass transit on a 0-10 scale?


----------



## FabriFlorence (Sep 29, 2004)

LtBk said:


> How would you rank Madrid's mass transit on a 0-10 scale?


edit


----------



## FabriFlorence (Sep 29, 2004)

LtBk said:


> How would you rank Madrid's mass transit on a 0-10 scale?


9/10, Madrid public transport system is very good.


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Metro Report

http://www.metro-report.com/news/su...city-line-in-EUR5bn-madrid-suburban-plan.html

*New cross-city line in €5bn Madrid suburban plan*
05 Apr 2018










SPAIN: On April 5 Development Minister Íñigo de la Serna unveiled a 2018-25 investment plan for Madrid’s Cercanías suburban network, the result of a year-long study by the Ministry of Development, infrastructure authority ADIF and train operator RENFE. To improve reliability and service quality, the plan has an investment budget of €5∙09bn, of which €2∙27bn is to be spent by ADIF and €2∙82bn by RENFE.

In the short term, €580m is to be spent on a series of urgent measures in 2018-19, including €243∙5m for new rolling stock and €81m to refurbish the existing EMU fleet. Infrastructure upgrades are to receive €200m, and station improvements €45∙8m

...


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Arroyo Fresno metro station will open in first quarter of 2019.

https://www.metromadrid.es/es/comunicacion/prensa/2018/Junio/noticia11.html


----------



## toquielkan (Jun 13, 2008)

FabriFlorence said:


> 9/10, Madrid public transport system is very good.


true. is one the best in the world, and all their problems are not "structural" ones, more trains and cbtc plus a anti-car policy can make Madrid one of the most vivible capitals of the world.


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

"*Madrid Metro to exceed 300km with Line 11 extension*"

https://www.railjournal.com/index.p...300km-with-line-11-extension.html?channel=000


----------



## Stuu (Feb 7, 2007)

I was in Madrid recently and used the metro a fair bit, it's a great system which covers the city very well and the tickets are cheap too. Also impressed with how smooth the ride is even on the oldest sections, compared to other older metros...

But, the frequency of trains seemed quite poor, often 7-8 minutes between trains which were then quite crowded, at off-peak times. Is it always like that or do frequencies reduce in the summer?


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

^^ It's always like that. Up to 15m, well below the officially scheduled frequency. Also your mobile phone won't work at all in many lines. We locals hate it. But still way better than our commuter railway system, which every single day has many trains with delays of around 25m. Most commuters take one or two trains earlier than necessary every morning so that they don't get to work 25m late.


----------



## toquielkan (Jun 13, 2008)

Stuu said:


> I was in Madrid recently and used the metro a fair bit, it's a great system which covers the city very well and the tickets are cheap too. Also impressed with how smooth the ride is even on the oldest sections, compared to other older metros...
> 
> But, the frequency of trains seemed quite poor, often 7-8 minutes between trains which were then quite crowded, at off-peak times. Is it always like that or do frequencies reduce in the summer?


that´s is one of the problems of the Madrid Metro, the frequency of trains. The problem ( in my opinion) is that the Municipality has not declare an open war against the private car, Madrid have a top of the line subway, but if you dont give him users you cannot take 100% of his potential. 

The road infraestructure in the Madrid Metropolitan Area, and in the city center is simply "too friendly" for private cars.


----------



## LtBk (Jul 27, 2004)

Are there plans to increase metro frequency?


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

^^ 
Likely, it's a matter of time. They reduced the frequency because the ridership plunged during the worst years of the financial crisis. Unemployment skyrocketed and the number of commuters collapsed. Line 1 (which crosses Atocha Station, the central station for all the regional commuter rail lines) registered the worst numbers. They also cut the number of buses. But now that the demand is peaking up and most subway cars are crowded sometimes even off the rush hour it's a matter of time before they increase the frequency again.

Total annual ridership:









The problem is that our system is more focused on quantity than on quality. We have lines covering low populated areas where there's no real need for a subway, but they were constructed anyway for electoralist purposes. The consequence is that the network today runs on a very tight budget. Your mobile phone will be out of range in many lines, no wifi, no night trains, totally outdated payment system... We have nothing about all the cool and modern stuff they've been implementing in most modern subway systems round the world for years. It's a large but old subway system. And by the way, for locals it's quite expensive. Many people I know have to spend up to 10-15% of their monthly wage on the month pass, that's super expensive.


----------



## n10 (Sep 18, 2017)

Anyways, train frequency drops significantly in August due to the loss of usage of the Metro infrastructure. From September to June it´s unusual to find gaps wider than 5 minutes.


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

Quite the opposite. Gaps up to 4 mintues are the norm even during the peak hours but for the lines with a really high use. Line 1, which is supercrowded, has wait times below 1 minute and that's excellent, but that's not the story for certain lines. At low usage times (like 10:00 AM on a weekday or after 21:30) it's very common to wait up to 8-12 or even 16 in some less usual cases. Worst part is, this is well below the officially scheduled frequency.


----------



## Stuu (Feb 7, 2007)

z0rg said:


> ^^
> Likely, it's a matter of time. They reduced the frequency because the ridership plunged during the worst years of the financial crisis. Unemployment skyrocketed and the number of commuters collapsed. Line 1 (which crosses Atocha Station, the central station for all the regional commuter rail lines) registered the worst numbers. They also cut the number of buses. But now that the demand is peaking up and most subway cars are crowded sometimes even off the rush hour it's a matter of time before they increase the frequency again.
> 
> Total annual ridership:
> ...


Thanks for the replies about frequency, hopefully the rising rider numbers will lead to that improving. The payment system didn't seem too bad, we used (foreign) debit cards to add value to the card, some systems still don't let you do that. As for the cost, the monthly tickets are €82 at most, surely there aren't many people for who €82 is 15% of their monthly wage?


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

^^ Many people in this city struggle to get a job where they are paid more than 700€ a month. And those are the ones who can't afford a car and rely completely on public transport. They also happen to live in the outskirts and therefore need to pay the most expensive montly pass covering all zones. It's super expensive for the working class, absolutely astronomical. Of course it isn't for tourists or qualified workers.


----------



## FabriFlorence (Sep 29, 2004)

z0rg said:


> Quite the opposite. Gaps up to 4 mintues are the norm even during the peak hours but for the lines with a really high use. Line 1, which is supercrowded, has wait times below 1 minute and that's excellent, but that's not the story for certain lines. At low usage times (like 10:00 AM on a weekday or after 21:30) it's very common to wait up to 8-12 or even 16 in some less usual cases. Worst part is, this is well below the officially scheduled frequency.


Compared with many American and Australian city these frequencies aren't so bad.


----------



## Stuu (Feb 7, 2007)

Compared to similar European cities they are poor though, it's worse than in Barcelona, or Berlin which are similar sized cities


----------



## FabriFlorence (Sep 29, 2004)

Stuu said:


> Compared to similar European cities they are poor though, it's worse than in Barcelona, or Berlin which are similar sized cities



Madrid is bigger than Barcelona. And IMO its public transport is much more better. Specially for the Metro.


----------



## Robi_damian (Jun 15, 2008)

z0rg said:


> ^^ Many people in this city struggle to get a job where they are paid more than 700€ a month. And those are the ones who can't afford a car and rely completely on public transport. They also happen to live in the outskirts and therefore need to pay the most expensive montly pass covering all zones. It's super expensive for the working class, absolutely astronomical. Of course it isn't for tourists or qualified workers.


Given that Spain's immigration policies do not prevent social dumping (there is no higher minimum wage one needs to pay to be able to bring workers from abroad) I think it will remain a country of small salaries for quite a while. Which is why I also think that it will be difficult to grow the tax base enough to be able to support a higher-quality metro system in Madrid.

Beyond its extent, I have to say that some of the stations seemed to have been constructed in a grand way that probably did not mean the lowest possible cost in construction.

Lastly, I find it problematic that in some cases Cercanias and metro lines overlap, which indicates fairly poor cost rationalization.


----------



## LtBk (Jul 27, 2004)

What's the average wage in Madrid? I read it ranges from 22,000 to over 34,000 Euros per year. Is there a lot of high paying jobs in Madrid? What about funding for Madrid public transport? Madrid isn't a poor city and either is Spain, so funding for public transport shouldn't be problem. Even countries with more restrictive immigration policies have lot of poorer people working in outskirts.


----------



## Stuu (Feb 7, 2007)

Robi_damian said:


> I also think that it will be difficult to grow the tax base enough to be able to support a higher-quality metro system in Madrid.


Higher-quality? The system is probably the best in Europe for coverage of the whole city. Are any of the lines run down or using 40 year old trains? I didn't see any trains covered in graffiti or run down stations.

I was questioning the frequencies which definitely could be better, but that's the only quality issue, and is not as expensive to solve as not enough lines


----------



## tunnel owl (May 19, 2013)

Stuu said:


> Higher-quality? The system is probably the best in Europe for coverage of the whole city. Are any of the lines run down or using 40 year old trains? I didn't see any trains covered in graffiti or run down stations.
> 
> I was questioning the frequencies which definitely could be better, but that's the only quality issue, and is not as expensive to solve as not enough lines



I wish, Berlin would have a metro-system with the coverage of Madrid and with new trains. BTW, min. interval in Berlin is 4 min. and 3 min. only because of the overlap of lines U1 and U3, in general 5 min.. Like Madrid, after a decline passenger numbers rise, but for the next 5 to 6 years we can´t operate denser intervals because we need to deliver 1.300 (!) new cars for better service and substitute cars dating back to 1964. It was all neglected in the past because of Berlins fincancial collapse in 2001. 

I also wish, that we have less problems with vandalism and graffiti. Spain in general does have much less problems with that stuff than Germany if it comes to metro-stations. Obviously guys in Spain (guys are responsible for that to almost 100%) tend to meet their friends, having a girl-friend or whatever instead of risking their lives jumping on trains or spraying some taggs no one understands. That is a friendly way of living...

Recently I noticed, that even in Milan headway during off-peak is about 6 minutes om central parts of M1-M3 (but maybe because of holiday). It´s nothing to be ashamed for, especially if I think about lines like Metrosur. It will probably take decades (if all) until defvelopment of new housings will lead to a higher demand of ridership. Also, this is not a Madrid-specific thing, it´s just a new example. U3 in Berlin was build in 1913 from private companies for speculation of housing-development and until today it´s sufficent to be served with 6-car-trains every 5 min.

Oh, and I forgot about CBTC and ATP-mode operation which is already in use in Madird, Barcelone, Milan and elsewhere in Europe. Beside new electronic signalling-boxes we have nothing similar in Berlin. We try to invent CBTC in Berlins U-Bahn but it can be put on hold by our financial controlling like they did a hold on most innovations in the laast two decades...

Kind regards


----------



## tunnel owl (May 19, 2013)

double-post. deleted... sorry


----------



## metro-world (Aug 22, 2008)

*Berlin*

yo can't compare Madrid with Berlin. The Berlin annual budget is 28 bn € - I have no idea where all this is going to. howver allone social payment is 4,2 bn € there is in fact no funds for subway extension projects -also the current senate is unable to decide - just to talk about! about stupid ideas of extending U7 to Schönefeld Airport or tramway projects in west Berlin wich not comes.. in the early 1990th they had nice planes - just paper! and if the Nat. Government not ordered to complied the missing U55 link to Alexanderplatz or repay the subsidy - it will not build yet - this is Berlin reality!




tunnel owl said:


> I wish, Berlin would have a metro-system with the coverage of Madrid and with new trains. BTW, min. interval in Berlin is 4 min. and 3 min. only because of the overlap of lines U1 and U3, in general 5 min.. Like Madrid, after a decline passenger numbers rise, but for the next 5 to 6 years we can´t operate denser intervals because we need to deliver 1.300 (!) new cars for better service and substitute cars dating back to 1964. It was all neglected in the past because of Berlins fincancial collapse in 2001.
> 
> I also wish, that we have less problems with vandalism and graffiti. Spain in general does have much less problems with that stuff than Germany if it comes to metro-stations. Obviously guys in Spain (guys are responsible for that to almost 100%) tend to meet their friends, having a girl-friend or whatever instead of risking their lives jumping on trains or spraying some taggs no one understands. That is a friendly way of living...
> 
> ...


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

Stuu said:


> Compared to similar European cities they are poor though, it's worse than in Barcelona


It definitely isn't.



Robi_damian said:


> Lastly, I find it problematic that in some cases Cercanias and metro lines overlap, which indicates fairly poor cost rationalization.


And in which cases would Cercanías and the Metro overlap in Madrid?


----------



## Stuu (Feb 7, 2007)

437.001 said:


> It definitely isn't.


It was an entirely subjective statement from my own experience, I don't remember having to wait up to 10 minutes for a train in any metro anywhere unless there were problems. Maybe I went to Barcelona on good days!


----------



## arctic_carlos (Dec 28, 2007)

^^ I regularly use both subway systems and I must say that off-peak waiting times are much worse in Madrid than in Barcelona.

Having to wait 7-9 minutes for the next train in Madrid is quite common on weekdays at 10 am or 9 pm in the most used lines (1 or 6, for instance), while that's certainly not the case in Barcelona, where during daytime if never waited more than 5 minutes for the next train in the main lines (L1-L5).


----------



## arctic_carlos (Dec 28, 2007)

New Arroyo del Fresno station in line 7 (between existing Pitis and Lacoma stations) will open in March 2019.

https://www.abc.es/espana/madrid/ab...imer-trimestre-2019-201806190156_noticia.html

By the way, waiting times were terrible today in lines 1 and 4 at 5 pm. I had to wait 7 minutes in each line for the next train. Alright, it's August, but this week many people are already back from their August holidays, so they could try to improve the metro service.

On the other hand, there's no metro service on line 1 between Sol and Tribunal stations until next Thursday. They're removing the asbestos of Gran Vía station, which is being renovated and closed until April 2019.


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

arctic_carlos said:


> New Arroyo del Fresno station in line 7 (between existing Pitis and Lacoma stations) will open in March 2019.


When do they expect to finalize the name? I have seen it referred to both as Arroyo del Fresno and Arroyo Fresno.


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

*"The Regional Government of Madrid changes the name of Metropolitano Station to Vicente Aleixandre and Atocha Station to Estación del Arte"*

https://www.metromadrid.es/en/press...andre-and-atocha-station-to-estacion-del-arte


----------



## FabriFlorence (Sep 29, 2004)

^^ Very good news, specially for Atocha metro station. 

Until today a lot of tourists to go to the railway station were wrong and got off at Atocha, instead of Atocha Renfe. hno:


----------



## Superunknown (Feb 20, 2006)

That happened to my sister when she visited Spain. Fortunately, when I was going to Toledo I was able to discern the correct station


----------



## Brenda goats (Aug 15, 2008)

madrid trams, including the vintage tram, exhibited at Pinar de Chamartín station.


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

Generación93 said:


> It's sad how outdated this topic is!


It's not outdated at all, it contains the last news.

On the other hand, more news.

There are works at Bilbao (lines 1 and 4) and Tribunal (lines 1 and 10) metro stations.
They're being upgraded to adapt them for disabled people.

The extension of metro line 11 between Plaza Elíptica and Conde de Casal could start works in 2020.
However, it is still unclear wether a new intermediate station between Plaza Elíptica and Madrid Río could be built or not (at Parque de Comillas).
Neighbours are pushing for it, but I don't know if it's too late.


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*CERCANÍAS (commuter rail)| News*

Some images of the upgrade works at the Recoletos tunnel, between Atocha and Chamartin stations.

Track and platform are being entirely renovated.



Andrex1986 said:


> Source: *El País*


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

The *Paseo de la Castellana* (avenue) from the bus (Line N24):


----------



## FabriFlorence (Sep 29, 2004)

EMArg said:


> The *Paseo de la Castellana* (avenue) from the bus (Line *N24*)
> 
> Don't put the letter N before the number because in Madrid this is used only for the Night bus.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

This time, some shots of the Madrid Metro:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


Video:


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

On October 17, 1919, the first stretch of metro line 1, between Cuatro Caminos and Sol, was opened.

With stations Cuatro Caminos, Ríos Rosas, Iglesia, Chamberí (now closed), Bilbao, Tribunal, Gran Vía, Sol. 

:cheers: Here's to a happy 100th anniversary of the Madrid Metro. :cheers:


----------



## shakeltown (Aug 30, 2015)

EMArg said:


>


Que bonito el detalle del techo


----------



## Brenda goats (Aug 15, 2008)

The Madrid cable car is a delight


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*METRO | Line 11 extension from Plaza Elíptica to Conde de Casal*

:speech: *News!*

The line 11 extension from Plaza Elíptica to Conde de Casal will have one extra station at Comillas, after much demand by the neighbours of that hilly quarter, through which the line would have run without calling in the initial plan.

Comillas station will be located between existing Plaza Elíptica station (current terminus of line 11), and the already-approved Madrid Río station.

Opening of the whole extension scheduled for 2024-2025, if all goes well.

So, after the extension, line 11 will look thus: 

(in green the stations already in service)

-La Fortuna
-La Peseta
-Carabanchel Alto
-San Francisco
-Pan Bendito
-Abrantes
-*Plaza Elíptica* (connection to metro line 6, current terminus)
-Comillas (new station)
-Madrid Río (new station)
-*Palos de la Frontera* (new station, future connection to metro line 3)
-*Atocha Renfe* (new station, future connection to metro line 1, Cercanías, and national rail)
-*Conde de Casal* (new station, future connection to metro line 6) 

Source: *Diario ABC* (12/Dec/2019, article in Spanish)


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*METRO | Other extensions*

Two other lines have extensions being planned.

*Line 3 extension:*



437.001 said:


> On another note, the extension of line 3 from Villaverde Alto to El Casar seems to be planned for not before 2025.


This doesn't seem to be as certain as it was previously thought now.

While the extension from Villaverde Alto to El Casar was certainly planned, and it couldn't start works because of the 2008 crisis, the Madrid regional government seems to have had a change of heart.

They now seem to be looking for an extension from Villaverde Alto to Los Espartales or El Bercial, where it would connect to line 12.

On the other hand, the Getafe town council, where all three stations El Casar, Los Espartales and El Bercial are located, would rather like this new extension to reach El Casar, as previously planned.

It looks like before the end of this year we will see the definitive outcome.

It seems quite likely that it will be built more or less at the same time as the line 11 extension.

===============================================

*Line 5 extension:* 

The Madrid regional government also seems to want to extend line 5 from its current northern terminus at Alameda de Osuna to Valdebebas railway station, where it would connect to the Cercanías system.

I'm not sure wether Valdebebas railway station would be the final station of this extension, as the Valdebebas quarter, one of the newest development areas in the city, is quite big. Perhaps there might be one or more stations beyond that one.

This extension would require at least one other interchange station, with metro line 8, at Avenida de Logroño or Corralejos. This station would be new, which means that it would also require new platforms to be built for line 8.

As for dates, nothing yet, as far as I'm aware.


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*CERCANÍAS (commuter rail)| News*

Well, after these works have finished (phew!!):



437.001 said:


> Soon to start big upgrade of the Recoletos tunnel.
> That's the Atocha-Recoletos-Nuevos Ministerios-Chamartin line.
> 
> Can't tell you the exact dates yet.
> ...




...Renfe finds itself now in a new problem.

The disruption was so big that they had to create new regular commuter services between Chamartin station and Guadalajara via Fuente de la Mora and San Fernando, following this route below, the green one where it reads "CIVIS":



Woonsocket54 said:


> http://www.renfe.com/viajeros/cercanias/planos/madrid.html




This was actually planned for a bit later.
Up until the closure of the Recoletos tunnel, the section between Fuente de la Mora and San Fernando used to have peak-only semi-fast services (called CIVIS) between Chamartin and Guadalajara (among other longer-distance and freight services).

The closure meant that these services were heavily expanded, turning them into a full-pelt commuter new line, following a totally different route into Madrid from Guadalajara.

Hence the problem, as people adopted them instantly in hordes.

Now Renfe has seen itself forced to keep these regular services, albeit at a quite restricted frequency (one train per hour only, when during the Recoletos tunnel closure these were half-hourly at the very least), as it was the most it could afford because it desperately lacks rolling stock.

Footnote: these new regular services run on the fast tracks between San Fernando and Alcalá de Henares stations, which means they do not call at La Garena and Soto del Henares stations. 

Problem: extreme overcrowding at Fuente de la Mora station for trains bound for Guadalajara, as this is a much better and direct route into northern Madrid (where lots of jobs are located) than the normal one via Vicálvaro, which leads into Atocha station, in the old town, an area that hasn't been the business center of the city for over half a century now.
Furthermore, Fuente de la Mora station is also the junction between the Chamartin to San Fernando line and the airport line, and this means that plenty of people coming from Guadalajara and the Henares valley now change here for an airport train.

Renfe really needs new rolling stock, as class 446 EMUs, which are identical to class 447 on the outside, are older, and much more technically obsolete on the inside, allowing only for 100km/h, and with no toilets. Besides, many are very rundown after so many years of non-stop service.

Same happens to double-decker class 450, they're getting old and obsolete technically, and while they have a good top speed (140km/h), they have a very bad acceleration, which makes them unfit for lines with many and frequent stops.

New trains have been tendered (also for Barcelona, which is in similar trouble), but they're not awarded yet.

Let's hope they do it soon, because it is really, really needed.

This means that this extension...



437.001 said:


> *Future extension*
> 
> There's also a plan to FINALLY, AT LONG, LONG, LONG LAST, open the section between Fuente de la Mora station and San Fernando station for regular commuter service (right now it is only served by special peak-only semi-express trains, and also by non-stopping regional and freight trains.
> 
> ...




^^
Has become a total priority.
But before the definitive four-tracking, they will probably have to build the new stations at Feria de Madrid (ex-Campo de las Naciones), and Rejas-O'Donnell, to keep up with the HUGE demand on the area.
They will also need to upgrade San Fernando and Torrejón de Ardoz stations to make room for new platforms.

ABOUT TIME!!! :rant: 
It is REALLY hard to understand why there never was any commuter regular service between Chamartin and San Fernando via Fuente de la Mora.

===============================================



437.001 said:


> *Capacity improvement*
> 
> The design of the project to four-track the section between Pinar de las Rozas and Las Matas stations, served by Cercanías lines C3, C8 and C10, and including an extensive upgrade of both stations, has just been awarded.
> 
> ...




This is going ahead as planned, but I'm not sure works have started yet.

===============================================

*STATION UPGRADES*

*Chamartín station:*

It is being heavily upgraded to make room for new high-speed services from both north and south, as new high-speed lines or extensions will be opening soon.

This means that the commuter rail part of the station is also being heavily upgraded, building new diveunders to eliminate junctions at grade, which caused a number of delays and forced lines to be less frequent than desirable.

The thing includes a massive enlargement of the underground ticket hall, the one under the platforms linking directly to the metro.

This will make the station more train-friendly, passenger-friendly, and anti-fraudster (nowadays it has no fare barriers, which induces massive fraud, as everyone could guess).

*Atocha station:*

It will also see heavy upgrades, as it is the busiest station in Spain, and it gets strained often too.

Escalators are being replaced. They were very old.

Some new points will be installed to allow more supple rail transit, and one platform which is nowadays a bay platform will become a through platform.
This has been thought to ease a tiny bit line C5, the busiest in the country.

============================================================================================

*OTHER POSSIBLE FUTURE DEVELOPMENTS*

A recent survey taken by the government has showed that the interprovincial most travelled routes in Spain are the ones between the Madrid and Toledo provinces.
But... the Toledo province desperately lacks any commuter rail line or station. 
It only has regional rail, and very little in comparison with other Spanish regions.
It has the high-speed connection from Madrid to Toledo city, but that's very, very far from being enough, as all the intermediate towns are missed.
And that's one of the parts of Spain that is growing the most, as lots of Madrileños are moving out of Madrid because of the cheaper costs of living in Castile-La Mancha (the other part is the Guadalajara province, also in Castile-La Mancha, which already has Cercanías from Madrid, and which is growing even faster).

There is much demand to reopen *Seseña* station (located between Ciempozuelos and Aranjuez stations, on line C3), which was closed some ten years ago (more or less), as it was too rundown (low platforms, level crossing between platforms only, far away and without a bus shuttle to the town center, no park & ride... a total disaster of a station).
But in the meantime, Seseña has grown quite a bit, as, it not being in Madrid but in Toledo (hence in Castile-La Mancha), it is not as expensive as Madrid.

A similar problem is to be found at *Illescas*, the first non-Madrid station on the Extremadura main line, in Toledo but just off Madrid.
It only has very little regional trains, like three or four per day. And it needs three or four PER HOUR!! Roads between Madrid and Toledo are horribly congested, as you can imagine.
Here the problem is the government's delay (over a decade since it was approved...) in extending Cercanías line C5 from its current terminus at Humanes into Illescas station, with at the very least one intermediate station (Griñón), and maybe two more (Casarrubuelos-Ugena, and Ferial de Illescas).

In the Guadalajara province, east of Madrid, there is much demand for a new station at *Alovera*, located between Guadalajara and Azuqueca stations on line C2, as that town is literally next to the tracks, and is growing pretty fast... but it never had a station.


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*METRO | Line 3 extension*

:speech: *News!*

The Madrid regional government have decided about the line 3 extension beyond Villaverde Alto.
After some debate, they've finally decided to stick to the original idea and maintain the goal of reaching El Casar station, where line 3 will connect with line 12 (MetroSur circle line) and Cercanías C3 line (Aranjuez-Sol-El Escorial).

If all goes well, works should start in 2021 and finish by 2023.
One station extension, no intermediate stations.









Source: *20 minutos* (17/Dec/2019)


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*METRO | Line 11 extension*

And as a complement, yet another map of the line 11 extension from Plaza Elíptica to Conde de Casal.
With a mistake btw, the yellow number 2 should be a 3, that's meant to be metro line 3 intersecting at Palos de la Frontera, line 2 runs nowhere near it.









Source: *20 minutos* (11/Dec/2019)


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

A comparison of the old and new Cercanias (commuter rail) maps


















http://www.renfe.com/EN/viajeros/cercanias/planos/madrid.html

Some of the major changes over the last few years appear to be that C-10 now runs to the airport, and the network extends past El Escorial in the northwest (although it's not clear what the line past El Escorial is called if not C-3a). This newer map is also a huge improvement over the older one since it actually shows which stops the "Civis" stops at (it's not at all clear from the older map that "Civis" is a limited-stop service).


----------



## Sunfuns (Mar 26, 2012)

Impressed how much is Madrid still investing in rail based public transport even though it's already among the best in Europe for large cities.


----------



## urbanflight (Dec 12, 2018)

I disagree. Madrid could be doing so much better in public transport investment.

The stations and trains look cheap, old, low-cost. There isn't much high-tech innovation. And the network is quite small compare to other European capital cities. Besides currently there aren't new subway/rail lines under construction.

I read that the right-wing "governors" that have governed the Madrid region for long time now, don't care about public transport.


----------



## arctic_carlos (Dec 28, 2007)

^^ Construction is about to start in 2 new metro extensions (posts 794 & 795), and the suburban rail system (Cercanías) is being constantly upgraded, as the recent refurbishment of the Recoletos tunnel and the massive expansion of Chamartín station (including new flyovers for Cercanías lines) show.

Besides, metro line 4 will be closed for several months starting from January in order to replace its overhead line, and many old stations are being upgraded to install elevators (Príncipe de Vergara, Bilbao, Tribunal or Gran Vía, for instance).

Regarding trains, some lines (for example, line 1) have old material, but many other lines have very good trains.

Could there be more investments? Indeed. But, given, the financial situation of Spain and the regional government of Madrid, the current pace is not bad at all.


----------



## franciscoc (Feb 7, 2012)

urbanflight said:


> And the network is quite small compare to other European capital cities. Besides currently there aren't new subway/rail lines under construction


?????
You haven't been to Madrid in your life.
It is the third in Europe by kilometers, after London and Moscow. And with a total of 302 stations, it is the fifth network in the world in number of stations.


----------



## Attus (Jul 9, 2010)

urbanflight said:


> And the network is quite small compare to other European capital cities.


Sorry, what are you talking about?


----------



## Bikes (Mar 5, 2005)

It's the 3rd biggest network in Europe.

1. London - 402 km (250 mi)
2. Moscow - 397.3 km (246.9 mi)
3. Madrid - 288.5 km (179.3 mi)
4. Paris - 214 km (133 mi)
5. Berlin - 151.7 km (94.3 mi)
6. St Petersburg - 124.8 km (77.5 mi)
7. Barcelona - 120.7 km (75.0 mi)
8. Istanbul - 115.3 km (71.6 mi)
9. Stockholm - 108 km (67 mi)
10. Hamburg - 106.1 km (65.9 mi)

(the numbers might not be completely up-to-date, some data is from 2017)


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*METRO | Line 3 and Line 11 extensions*

On the new *official Madrid Metro Map* the new planned extensions (line 11 Plaza Elíptica-Conde de Casal, and Line 3 Villaverde Alto-El Casar) are already shown, although works have not started yet. Here's a zoom on the map, showing these extensions:


----------



## FabriFlorence (Sep 29, 2004)

^^ Good news, but Metro Madrid should show in the map also the names and the location of the new intermediate stations of Line 11. Comillas and Madrid Rio.


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

FabriFlorence said:


> Good news, but Metro Madrid should show in the map also the names and the location of the new intermediate stations of Line 11. Comillas and Madrid Rio.


As for Madrid Río, it is as good as shown, if you can read.  ^^
As for Comillas... well, what matters is that it appears on all maps once it opens. It would be a bit pointless to start cluttering a map with yet-unopened stations.


----------



## Iron_ (Mar 26, 2014)

Wasn't the Line 11 supposed to join the line 12 at the south and line 9 at Sainz de Baranda ?


----------



## Sunfuns (Mar 26, 2012)

Any idea how popular and well used is line 12? It's a bit of an odity, can't think of any other city which has a comparable circle line well outside the central core.


----------



## Reivajar (Sep 3, 2003)

Sunfuns said:


> Any idea how popular and well used is line 12? It's a bit of an odity, can't think of any other city which has a comparable circle line well outside the central core.


Ref: https://www.metromadrid.es/es/trans...esupuestaria-y-estadistica/datos-estadisticos

In 2018 (I think the statistics from 2019 haven't been published yet), its ridership was slightly over 32 millions of users (it is almost a 5% of the users of Metro). It is the least used line, except for line 8, R, and 11 (and Metro Ligero lines I'd say too).

It got smaller figures than in 2017 (34 millions) arguably because it was partially closed for works during some months in 2018.


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

^^87671.23 passengers per day...

Less than 5000 riders per hour.
:sly:
Maybe it was better to make a tramway line, not a full metro line.
We will see in the future...
:runaway:


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

Iron_ said:


> Wasn't the Line 11 supposed to join the line 12 at the south


This is not entirely discarded yet, but at the moment, extending line 11 any further than La Fortuna is not the top priority.
The other option, instead of extending it southbound (to Leganés Central or to San Nicasio), would be to extend it westbound (to Cuatro Vientos).
The definitive choice seems to be linked in some way to the extension of the Cercanías network, of which a big extension with a new cross-city east-west tunnel is being planned as I write, but this will still take years, maybe decades.

However, the top priority is to extend line 11 towards the east of Madrid, which is an area where the metro is not as effective as it should, because it has only radial lines, while a line connecting the different east Madrid neighbourhoods with each other and with both Atocha and Chamartín stations is badly needed. 

The next extension from Plaza Elíptica to Conde de Casal being a matter of months to see the beginning of works, they're now planning the next stage, beyond Conde de Casal eastbound, with the future interchange with line 9 (see below), and then with line 2 (the alternatives being discussed are La Elipa and Alsacia - I'd like to see La Almudena being included as well as an alternative, but perhaps it's too early).



Iron_ said:


> and line 9 at Sainz de Baranda ?


In the beginning yes, that was the plan, but they changed their minds, so it will finally be line 6 at Conde de Casal (just one station south from Sáinz de Baranda).
As for the interchange with line 9, it is being discussed as I write, with three interchange options, Estrella, Vinateros, and Artilleros.
My favourite is Vinateros.



Sunfuns said:


> Any idea how popular and well used is line 12?





Bitxofo said:


> 87,671.23 passengers per day...
> 
> Less than 5,000 riders per hour.
> 
> ...


We will see in the future, yes. But it's always better to think big than to think small. See Salou.

Btw, how does it fare when compared with Bilbao metro line 1, or with Valencia metro line 1?



Sunfuns said:


> It's a bit of an oddity, can't think of any other city which has a comparable circle line well outside the central core.


Maybe the urban development in Spain is not the same, cities in Spain are much denser and much less sprawled than in central or northern Europe.

The fact is that there's this cluster of five big towns in southern Madrid (Móstoles, Alcorcón, Leganés, Fuenlabrada, Getafe).
Actually six if you add Parla (which, instead of line 12, has a tram connected to Cercanías).

I think that linking line 3 to line 12 will mean a significant increase in passengers on line 12 (and line 3, too!!). The metro is more reliable than Cercanías.


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

Bikes said:


> It's the 3rd biggest network in Europe.
> 
> 1. London - 402 km (250 mi)
> 2. Moscow - 397.3 km (246.9 mi)
> ...


^^Madrid is 3rd in the list, with 294 km. of metro.
And Barcelona is 5th in that list, 170 km. of metro.

Correct, please!
kay:


----------



## Sunfuns (Mar 26, 2012)

Are RER lines in Paris also included in that list? The central sections should be, it operates like a metro there. 

Either way Madrid is likely to stay in the top 5 for decades to come. Istanbul in principle should be in the top 3 and probably eventually will be.


----------



## Reivajar (Sep 3, 2003)

Sunfuns said:


> Are RER lines in Paris also included in that list? The central sections should be, it operates like a metro there.
> 
> Either way Madrid is likely to stay in the top 5 for decades to come. Istanbul in principle should be in the top 3 and probably eventually will be.


I don't think they are included. They are just considering there what is defined officially as Metro. In Madrid and Barcelona there are as well central sections of commuter train lines with frequencies equivalent to these of metro lines.


----------



## Stuu (Feb 7, 2007)

Sunfuns said:


> Are RER lines in Paris also included in that list? The central sections should be, it operates like a metro there.
> 
> Either way Madrid is likely to stay in the top 5 for decades to come. Istanbul in principle should be in the top 3 and probably eventually will be.


That's a very old argument which has happened on numerous threads on this forum for years as I'm sure you know. And there is no obvious answer. Should every railway line with more than say 10 trains an hour be considered a metro for example?


----------



## Iron_ (Mar 26, 2014)

Sunfuns said:


> Are RER lines in Paris also included in that list? The central sections should be, it operates like a metro there.
> 
> Either way Madrid is likely to stay in the top 5 for decades to come. Istanbul in principle should be in the top 3 and probably eventually will be.


RER should not be included in that list. RER is RER, metro is metro.
Today Paris metro system is 220 km but will increase to 400+ km until 2030 (New lines 15, 16, 17, 18 and extensions of lines 4, 11, 12, 14).


----------



## Sunfuns (Mar 26, 2012)

Stuu said:


> That's a very old argument which has happened on numerous threads on this forum for years as I'm sure you know. And there is no obvious answer. Should every railway line with more than say 10 trains an hour be considered a metro for example?


I think the best answer is not to be too obsessed with which system is longer. More important is whether the given public transport system is adequate for a given geography and population. Metro is an important part of such a system in very large cities, but hardly the only one. Suburban trains matter a lot too and so does the last mile conectivity with buses. 

In my opinion (as a visitor only) the system in Madrid is pretty good and I'm impressed that the city is working to close gaps.


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Rail Journal:

https://www.railjournal.com/passeng...s-madrid-track-remodelling-planning-contract/

*Adif awards Madrid track remodelling planning contract*
Feb 5, 2020










_SPAIN’s infrastructure manager, Adif has awarded a €722,967m contract to Sener to draw up plans to remodel the track layout at Madrid Atocha Cercanias station_

The objective is to increase capacity for trains travelling north from Madrid Atocha Cercanias and entering the Sol cross-city tunnel.

Atocha Cercanías station currently has 10 tracks which are grouped to connect with three cross-tunnels:

tracks 1 to 4 serve Recoletos tunnel
tracks 5 to 7 serve Sol tunnel, and
tracks 8 to 10 serve Ambassadors tunnel
Atocha Cercanías station is mostly used by commuter trains, although broad-gauge medium-distance trains travelling from Madrid Chamartín to southern and eastern Spain also call at the station. These trains must be routed to Villaverde Bajo via the Sol tunnel and are restricted to tracks 5 to 7.

In addition, medium and long-distance trains, which have longer dwell times, occupy track 7 for long periods, which delays trains from Sol trying to access Atocha Cercanías.

To increase capacity and improve operational flexibility, Adif has decided to reconfigure the track layout so that trains using the Sol tunnel will have access to tracks 5 to 8, one more than now. This will be achieved by reducing the number of tracks connected to Ambassadors tunnel to two (tracks 9 and 10).

As a result, the capacity of the Sol tunnel, which is used by commuter lines C-3 and C-4, will be increased. Adif will also be able to minimise the impact of incidents on train operation.


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Madrid-Atocha station upgrade*

^^
This is how it's supposed to look like in the end:


----------



## kokomo (Sep 29, 2009)

dimlys1994 said:


> From Rail Journal:
> 
> https://www.railjournal.com/passeng...s-madrid-track-remodelling-planning-contract/
> 
> .


By the way, that is a photo of the Long distance service section of Atocha station, where several HST can be seen such as S-100, S112 and S-103, not the Commuter one (which would be subject to aforementioned changes)


----------



## FabriFlorence (Sep 29, 2004)

Sunfuns said:


> Are RER lines in Paris also included in that list? The central sections should be, it operates like a metro there.
> 
> Either way Madrid is likely to stay in the top 5 for decades to come. Istanbul in principle should be in the top 3 and probably eventually will be.


If you want to include in the list the RER lines of Paris because operate like a metro, you should include also the Overground and the future Elisabeth line of London, all the S-Bahn lines of Berlin, Hamburg and Munich, the MCC of Moscow, the C5 of Madrid (with trains every 4/5 minutes)... 
I stop here because the list would be too long.


----------



## Stuu (Feb 7, 2007)

Wouldn't there normally be lots of consultation over the routes to take? I'm sure you or someone else shared different ideas for the section of L11 toward Atocha - are they in a hurry to get the EU funding?


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

Stuu said:


> Wouldn't there normally be lots of consultation over the routes to take? I'm sure you or someone else shared different ideas for the section of L11 toward Atocha -


Well, actually Comillas station was a last-minute addition, as initially the line was thought as non-stop from Plaza Eliptica to Madrid Rio, which is a rather steep stretch, but it is so long that one intermediate station made sense anyway.



Stuu said:


> are they in a hurry to get the EU funding?


No idea.
I read somewhere that the EU likes this "line that links main station with airport" projects, though.
But go figure, because the airport is already served by both commuter rail and metro, and line 11 was initially thought as the line that would link the whole of east Madrid with both Atocha and Chamartin stations, which, clearly, won't be able to do if they change their minds this way.


----------



## Reivajar (Sep 3, 2003)

I assume that there should be later on a proper alternatives, demand and feasibility study.

About the preferences of the EU for funding projects, I have no idea. I can understand that in Madrid they are trying to capture some of these funds by making the line more _appealing_. However, as 437.001 is saying, it is unclear as the airport is just served by Metro and Commuter train, the latter connecting as well with the two main railway stations of the city. So, it sounds a bit no sense.

And even we are not including into this analysis the questionable investment of over-serving airports with public transit while disregarding other under-served neighborhoods of the city.


----------



## gt670dn (May 26, 2016)

Are there any track maps of the metro system available? I am kind of shocked, that a google search could find nothing, after all, this is a highly populated capital, there got to be some persons who are metro-carzy to draw one.

Greetings from Germany


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Urban Transport Magazine:









No more diesel buses in Madrid by the end of 2022 - Urban Transport Magazine


The Empresa Municipal de Transporte (EMT) in Madrid – Europe’s second largest municipal bus operator – will phase out all diesel buses by the end of 2022. Only gas, hybrid or full-electric buses will then operate on all city bus routes in the Spanish capital. Tenders were published for the...



www.urban-transport-magazine.com


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*News*

The *extension of line 3* from its current southern terminus at Villaverde Alto towards El Casar station has been tendered.
Allegedly for €112 million.
It will have only one new station, at El Casar, where line 3 will connect with line 12 (MetroSur, the circle line connecting the southern Madrid suburbs), and Cercanías C3 line (El Escorial-Chamartín-Sol-Atocha-Aranjuez).
The connection to line 12 is particularly important, as right now, line 12 is connected only to line 10 (at Puerta del Sur), so this will bring extra passengers to both lines 3 and 12.

Here's an article in Spanish about it:

*El Casar, el nuevo nudo intermodal de transportes en Madrid (larazon.es)*

=================================================================

The complicated *works at Gran Vía station* (lines 1 and 5) continue.
Among other things such as escalators, lifts, and a new (and much, much awaited) corridor linking it to the north side of Sol Cercanías station (which will turn it into a double-ended station, helping a bit with the saturation of its current only access at Puerta del Sol, and which will gain an access to line 1 at Gran Vía, and particularly to line 5), perhaps its most visually significant thing is the reconstruction of the Art-Nouveau edicle on the access of Red de San Luis, as this following Tweet explains.

*Metro de Madrid en Twitter: "🤗🚇 ¡Ya casi está! Así avanzan los trabajos de construcción del templete de la estación de Gran Vía, diseñado por Antonio Palacios. #MetroHistórico #ObrasMetro ⬇⬇ Dentro vídeo. ⬇⬇ https://t.co/5nvmXwmA0I" / Twitter*


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Gran Via metro station reopens 2021.07.16. There will be a tunnel to the Renfe Cercanías Sol station.









Díaz Ayuso announces that the Gran Vía Metro station will open on 16 July


The President confirms the pace of work on the station’s extension, which will include four new lifts and 13 escalators. The new farebox and vending equipment to be installed in the next few days will be the most modern in the entire network. The new connection to Sol station is expected to see...




www.metromadrid.es


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

According to this article in Spanish...

*Las obras para llevar la línea 3 de metro hasta Getafe se iniciarán el 1 de enero (20minutos.es)*

* 🔼 🔼 🔼*
The works of extension of metro line 3 from its current terminus at Villaverde Alto towards El Casar, where it will link with metro line 12 (MetroSur) and also with Cercanías line C3 (El Escorial-Chamartín-Sol-Atocha-Aranjuez), will start on January 1, 2022.
The thing will cost around €112 million.


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*News

Gran Via station (Metro lines 1 and 5) / Sol Cercanías Renfe station (lines C3 and C4)*

Gran Vía metro station has reopened after some lengthy upgrade works.
The works have consisted in adapting it for handicapped people (lifts, and where possible also escalators), and adding the long-awaited link (which includes two steep travelators) to Sol Cercanías Renfe station, which becomes a double-ended station, and thus its main Sol entrance gets a little bit relieved. Besides, now there's a direct link between Cercanías and metro line 5.

Cherry on top, they've rebuilt the early 20th century Art Nouveau edicle at the Red de San Luis access.

Here's a video about it.


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*News

METRO 

Line 3*

The extension of line 3 from *Villaverde Alto to El Casar* (2.5km long) has been awarded to AZVI-Cotodisa Obras y Servicio-Obras Subterráneas- for €91,9 million.
Works to start some time during the first quarter of 2022, to be completed in 22 months, in theory.

Source: *La Comunidad de Madrid adjudica las obras de prolongación de la línea 3 de Metro hasta Getafe | Madrid (elmundo.es)*



*Line 11*

The extension from *Plaza Elíptica to Conde de Casal*, with intermediate stations at Comillas, Madrid Río, Palos de la Frontera (connection to line 3), and Atocha Renfe (connection to line 1, Cercanías, and long distance trains), has been given the green light, and will cost €558.8 million.
Works would begin in november 2022.

Source: *Damos luz verde a las obras de ampliación la línea 11 de Metro entre Plaza Elíptica y Conde de Casal | Comunidad de Madrid*

2nd source:* La línea 11 de Metro de Madrid empezará a ampliarse en noviembre de 2022 y abrirá completa en 2027 (20minutos.es) *


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Cercanías Renfe

Line C5*

Here's the crazy story of commuter rail line C5.

It is one of the busiest commuter rail lines of Madrid in its section between Madrid and Móstoles.
But it also is an unfinished (since the early 2000's) and unreopened (since 1970) ghost commuter rail line between Móstoles and Navalcarnero.

1) *Historias matritenses: Ferrocarril Aluche-Móstoles, cuarenta años de servicio (historias-matritenses.blogspot.com)*

2) *Quince años esperando al tren: “Somos el daño colateral de una pelea de políticos y constructoras” | Madrid | EL PAÍS (elpais.com)*

Initially a metric-gauge line that went from Madrid to Almorox (in Castile-La Mancha), with an unfinished branch line to San Martin the Valdeiglesias (although a short, isolated part of it seemingly entered service briefly some time around the 1930's).

Badly damaged by the Spanish Civil War between 1936-1939, it had to be reconstructed in the post-war years.

Later it became owned by EFE, later renamed Feve.

In the 1960's it was all closed (or left unfinished), except for the section between Navalcarnero and Madrid (Goya railway station, near Principe Pio, nothing to do with the Goya metro station of the same name which is near the Retiro park), which kept on running until it was decided that narrow (1 metre) gauge was no longer alright due to the growing number of passengers, and that it would have its gauge changed to standard gauge and electrified at 1.5kV, while Feve would continue to operate it.
New class 441 EMUs were ordered to run on it.

However, the initially chosen route of the section between Cuatro Vientos and Madrid was controversial, so finally (and once class 441 EMUs had already been delivered and when the line, in standard gauge but still unelectrified and disconnected, was already finished between Cuatro Vientos and Móstoles, but couldn't enter service as it was completely disconnected), the authorities decided to change the plan between Cuatro Vientos and Madrid.

Initially the standard-gauge, 1.5kV line would have run to Empalme metro station, now the line would be run by Renfe, would be in Iberian gauge and electrified at 3kV, and it would run to Aluche, to later be integrated into the Renfe network and extended underground to Laguna station, then to Embajadores station, then to the main Atocha station.

Because of that, the whole line between Madrid and Navalcarnero was closed in 1970.

The first reopened section, between Aluche and Móstoles, did so in 1976.
Operated by class 440 EMUs until the early 1990's.

Class 441 EMU's, meanwhile, had its bogies adapted to Iberian gauge, and were finally accepted by Renfe, then sent in 1978 to the Bilbao-Santurtzi/Muskiz lines in the Basque Country, which by then were still operated in 1.5kV. They operated until 1991, when those lines were reelectrified at 3kV, and replaced by class 446 EMUs, the same ones that run today between Madrid and Móstoles.

But the section between Móstoles and Navalcarnero never reopened since its closure in 1970. 
Meanwhile, the section between Madrid and Móstoles became one of the busiest of the Madrid commuter rail network, becoming the first to introduce something similar to the Paris RER level of service to Madrid.

In the early 2000's, the then-government of Madrid decided to, at long last, reopen the section between Móstoles and Navalcarnero, but on an entirely new alignment, exception made of the section the closest to Navalcarnero.
But the line wouldn't be connected to the rest of the line to Madrid, and would be operated by a concessionary, instead of by Renfe.

The works were started, but soon after the 2008 crisis came, bringing works to a halt, and later the company that was doing the works got merged in corruption scandals.

Meanwhile, the line between Móstoles and Navalcarnero remains unfinished and unreopened.

Navalcarnero people aren't happy about it.


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*News

METRO

Line 3*

Looks like at last the works on the extension between Villaverde Alto and El Casar have begun. 
This extension was cut by the austerity measures during the 2008 crisis.
It is 2.5km long, no intermediate stations.
At El Casar station line 3 will connect with metro line 12, and Cercanías line C3.

This extension will make line 3 even busier than it already is. That is the downside.
The upside is that it will also offer the advantage of releasing some overcrowding off Cercanías line C3 (horribly busy at peak hours), absorbing it or transferring it into Cercanías lines C4 or C5 (at Villaverde Alto).
And it will also make the south Madrid network more robust by allowing extra connections and diversionary routes for the passengers in case of incident.

The next graph is taken from one of the sources (La Vanguardia):










Source(s):
a) *Comienzan las obras del Metro para ampliar la Línea 3 de Villaverde a El Casar de Getafe (abc.es)*
b) *Arrancan en Madrid las obras de prolongación de la línea 3 de Metro hasta Getafe (lavanguardia.com)*


----------



## Stuu (Feb 7, 2007)

437.001 said:


> *News
> 
> METRO
> 
> ...


Is that why there is a space east of the El Casar Cercanías platforms?


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

Stuu said:


> Is that why there is a space east of the El Casar Cercanías platforms?


That space immediately east of the platforms is for a four-tracking of line C3 that was postponed.
If that is what you meant.

If you meant the space northeast of the car park, I don't know what that is, or whether there is an underground reason or not for it still being undeveloped.


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

Evolution. Madrid metro 1919-2021. 😶


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Línea 8
Aeropuerto T4*

Opened in 2007.
This is the northern terminus of metro line 8, it has an interchange with Cercanías Renfe.
Of course it also serves the terminal T4 of the Barajas airport.


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Línea 2
Quevedo*

Opened in 1925.
It serves the centre of the district of Chamberí.


----------



## Attus (Jul 9, 2010)

Does Madrid still have metro lines where passengers have to change from one train to another train of the same line in specific stations?


----------



## tunnel owl (May 19, 2013)

It has. I recently visited Madrid and had to transfer in Tres Olivos, going further north with line 10. Same must be on outer stretches of L7 and L9. What I was really surprised about was the fact, that the platforms of the most northern section of L10 seem to be a little bit shorter than in the central section. I know, that northern L10 should become part of L14 one day. Personally I think that they are seperated lines, like you find them in chinese cities e. g. But it doesn´t matter if you give them an own number or not. Looking at the map in the trains it´s obvious that you have to change trains.


----------



## APOQUINDO (Jul 17, 2007)

Why Pozuelo is still not connected to the Metro system? I know there's a light rail, but wouldn't be better to have a real Metro line reaching this suburb?


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Línea 2
Sevilla*

Open since 1924.
Part of the initial stretch of line 2 (Sol-Ventas).
Located under C/Alcalá, one of the most central places in the city.
The station was heavily upgraded in 2019.


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*C5
Méndez Álvaro*

Open since 1989.
These are the low-level platforms of the Cercanías station, underground.
The station also has the upper-level Cercanías platforms, on surface, which opened seven years later than the low-level ones.
It has an interchange with metro line 6, and the Estación Sur, the main bus terminal in Madrid.
Also to Cercanías lines C1, and C10 on the surface platforms.
The low-level station has a metro-like service, with all C5 trains running between Móstoles El Soto and Fuenlabrada and vv, with one train out of two being extended from Fuenlabrada to Humanes and vv.


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Línea 3
San Cristóbal*

Open since 2007.
Located in the San Cristóbal de los Ángeles quarter, in the Villaverde district.
Part of the extension from Legazpi to Villaverde Alto.
It is one of the southernmost stations within the Madrid city boundary.


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Línea 4*
*Manoteras*

Open since 2007.
Part of the extension between Parque de Santa María and Pinar de Chamartín.
Located in the quarter of Apostol Santiago, in the Hortaleza district.


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Línea 5
Callao*

Open since 1968.
Part of the initial stretch of line 5, between Carabanchel and Callao.
Located in one of the most central squares of the Centro (Old Town) district.
One of the busiest stations in the whole of the metro network.
It has an interchange with metro line 3.


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Línea 6 
Diego de León*

Open since 1979.
Part of the initial stretch of line 6, between Cuatro Caminos and Pacífico.
It has an interchange with lines 4 and 5, the latter through one of the longest corridors in the whole of the Madrid metro system.
Located at the border between the quarters of Lista and Guindalera, both belonging to the Salamanca district.


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Línea 7
Las Musas*

Open since 1974.
Located in the Rosas quarter, in the district of San Blas-Canillejas.
Part of the initial stretch of line 7, between Pueblo Nuevo and Las Musas.
Eastern terminus of the line between 1974 and 2007, when it was extended to Estadio Metropolitano (and beyond to Henares as line 7B, a line which is operated separately).


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Línea 8
Pinar del Rey*

Open since 2007.
Located in the Hortaleza district, it serves the quarters of Pinar del Rey and Canillas.
It is an infill station, line 8 had to be cut for some time to build the station box.


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Línea 9 
Pavones*

Opened in 1980.
Located in the east of the Moratalaz district.
Part of the initial stretch of line 9 (Sainz de Baranda-Pavones).


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Línea 10
Plaza de España*

Open since 1961.
Located at the square of the same name, in the boundary between the districts of Centro (old town) and Moncloa-Aravaca.
It is part of the initial stretch of the Suburbano (between Carabanchel and Plaza de España).
It was its northern terminus until 1981, when the then-renumbered line 10 was extended to Alonso Martínez.
In 2002, the stretch between Lago and Alonso Martínez was regauged to broad loading gauge, so the station had a major upgrade and lost its central island platform, keeping its side platforms, now enlarged.
It has an interchange with line 3, and also to Noviciado station on line 2.


----------



## Stuu (Feb 7, 2007)

How deep underground is Line 10 there? It doesn't feel as steep going from Principe Pio as Line R so I assume it's a lot further underground


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

Stuu said:


> *How deep underground is Line 10 there?* It doesn't feel as steep going from Principe Pio as Line R so I assume it's a lot further underground


Quite.
Line 10 platforms at Plaza de España and Tribunal are two of Madrid's deepest.


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

^^I thought Cuatro Caminos station was the deepest in Madrid metro...


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

Bitxofo said:


> I thought Cuatro Caminos station was the deepest in Madrid metro...


I think the Cuatro Caminos platforms on line 6 probably are the deepest, but the line 10 platforms at both Plaza de España and Tribunal mustn't be far very behind Cuatro Caminos, both are deep indeed...

I've also heard that another deep station is La Latina on line 5.

=========================================

By the way, and changing subject to another station.
I've been watching images of the Guzmán el Bueno platforms on line 7, and they do have an older look, quite different from all the rest of the line 7 platforms between Gregorio Marañón and Pitis.
Does anybody know whether the line 7 station box at Guzmán el Bueno is just as old as the line 6 platforms?
I say so because the line 7 platforms look much more eighty-ish or ninety-ish than the rest of the west side of the line 7 stations.
And... are the line 7 platforms deeper than the line 6 platforms?


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Línea 11
Pan Bendito*

Open since 1998.
Located under the Avenida de Abrantes, in the Carabanchel district.
Part of the initial stretch of line 11 (Plaza Elíptica-Pan Bendito), and southern terminus of the line until it was extended to La Peseta in 2006.


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Línea 12
El Bercial*

Open since 2003.
Located in the far north of the town of Getafe, not very far from the boundary with the city of Madrid.
The station was quite empty for some time, until the quarter around it was finally built and also a shopping mall right next, which made it considerably busier than it was in its first years.


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Línea 1
Miguel Hernández*

Open since 1994.
Located in the Puente de Vallecas district, under Avenida de la Albufera, it is the southernmost station in said working-class district.
It served as the terminus for line 1 between 1994 and 1999, when the line was extended to Congosto.
It is one of the Spanish solution stations of the Madrid network (one island platform plus two side platforms, for two tracks). I suspect it must be the most recently built.


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Línea 2
Príncipe de Vergara*

Open since 1924.
Located in the southern end of the Salamanca district.
Part of the initial stretch of line 2 (Sol-Ventas).
It has an interchange with line 9 since 1986.


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Línea 3
Sol*

Open since 1936.
Part of the initial stretch of line 3 (Sol-Embajadores), the last one to open in Madrid before the Franco years, with the Spanish Civil War already started.
The extension between Sol and Argüelles couldn't open until 1941, so during the war, and excepting the days it acted as a shelter against aerian raids, Sol station acted as its northern terminus.
It has had an interchange with metro lines 1 and 2 since the very beginning, and with Cercanías línes C3 and C4 since 2009.
Located under the Puerta del Sol, most central square in the city, and kilometre zero of all the radial national roads in Spain, it is one of the busiest stations in Madrid.
At times, during certain holiday periods (Christmas, New Year's Eve), of if there's a big demonstration, it may even close due to the overcrowding.
Between 2003 and 2006 the platforms were extended from 60m (4 cars) to 90m (6 cars), to cope with the passenger increase due to the southern extension to Villaverde Alto.
Out of lines 1, 2 and 3, the line 3 platforms at Sol are the deeper ones (yet not as deep as the Cercanías platforms).


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Línea 4
Prosperidad*

Open since 1973.
Part of the line 4 extension between Diego de León and Alfonso XIII.
Located under C/Lópèz de Hoyos, in the quarter of Prosperidad, Chamartin district.


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*C1/C2/C3/C4/C7/C8/C10
Nuevos Ministerios*

Open since 1967 (upper-level), and 2008 (low-level).
Located under the Paseo de la Castellana with C/Raimundo Fernández Villaverde, in the boundary between the Chamartin, Tetuán, Chamberí, and Salamanca districts.
It has an interchange with metro lines 6 (since 1979), 8 (since 2002), and 10 (since 1982, although that was the old line 8, which was absorbed by line 10 in 1998).
It is located close to some of the main government ministry offices, and near the main business district.
In the peak hours, this is the busiest Madrid station by far.
Off-peak it is much quieter, though. Particularly weekends and bank holidays, where it is half-empty.
Certain regional and long distance trains run non-stop through the station.
As for the Cercanías trains, every single train on every single line calls here too.

The upper-level platforms, underground, have two pairs of platforms in two different tubes, each tube containing two tracks with their respective platforms, and those are the ones used by lines C1 (Príncipe Pío-Delicias-Airport), C2 (Chamartin-Vallecas-Guadalajara), C7 (Príncipe Pío-Pitis-Vallecas-Alcalá de Henares), C8 (Cercedilla-Pitis-Vallecas-Guadalajara), and C10 (Villalba-Príncipe Pío-Delicias-Airport), the regional services, and the long-distance services.
Those are the platforms for trains via Recoletos.
That's the second busiest railway tunnel in Spain after the Plaça Catalunya-Gràcia FGC tunnel in Barcelona.

The low-level platforms, just two, are the ones used by lines C3 (El Escorial-Pitis-Villaverde Bajo-Aranjuez) and C4 (Colmenar Viejo-Fuencarral-Villaverde Alto-Parla or Alcobendas-Fuencarral-Villaverde Alto-Parla).
Those are the platforms for trains via Sol.
It is also quite busy, only less so than the Recoletos tunnel platforms.


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Línea 5 
Gran Vía*

Open since 1970.
Part of the extension between Callao and Ventas.
It has an interchange with metro line 1, and since 2021, with Cercanías lines C3 and C4 through the northern end entrance of Sol station, this new interchange meant the whole station was upgraded and adapted for disabled passengers.
The station is in twin tubes, with one platform for each tube (although the tunnel between stations is in single tube, a solution adopted in many stations in Madrid and Barcelona in the 1970's).
Located at Red de San Luis, where Gran Via meets C/Montera, C/Fuencarral, and C/Hortaleza.
It is one of the most central and busiest stations of the whole city.


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Línea 6
Conde de Casal*

Open since 1979.
Part of the initial stretch of line 6 (Cuatro Caminos-Pacífico).
Located under C/Doctor Esquerdo, in the boundary between the Niño Jesús and Estrella quarters of the Retiro district.
The station is in twin tubes, with one platform for each tube (although the tunnel between stations is in single tube, a solution adopted in many stations in Madrid and Barcelona in the 1970's).
In the near future, this station will have an interchange with line 11, which will be extended from Plaza Elíptica via Palos de la Frontera and Atocha.


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Línea 7 
Alonso Cano*

Open since 1998.
Part of the extension of line 7 between Gregorio Marañón and Canal.
Located in the northeast of the district of Chamberí.


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Línea 8
Mar de Cristal*

Open since 1998.
Part of the initial stretch of the second line 8, between Mar de Cristal and Feria de Madrid.
It was the western terminus of the line until 2002, when it was extended to Nuevos Ministerios.
Located in the Hortaleza district, serving the quarters of Pinar del Rey and Canillas.
Its name (which in English literally means "Crystal Sea" or "Glass Sea") comes after a town in the Mar Menor area, near Cartagena (SE Spain).
It has an interchange with metro line 4.


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Línea 9
Príncipe de Vergara*

Open since 1986.
Part of the line 9 extension between Avenida de América and Sainz de Baranda, the stretch that united what until then had been two different lines (9 and 9B).
Located at C/Príncipe de Vergara with C/Alcalá, near the boundary between the Salamanca and Retiro districts.
It has an interchange with line 2.


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Línea 10
Cuzco*

Open since 1982.
Located in the Paseo de la Castellana, in the boundary between the Tetuán and Chamartín districts.
It is named after the Peruvian city, former capital of the Inca Empire (also known as Cusco).
Between 1982 and 1998 it was part of the original line 8 (Nuevos Ministerios-Fuencarral), until line 10 was extended from Alonso Martínez to Nuevos Ministerios and absorbed line 8 into line 10.


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Línea 12
Puerta del Sur*

Open since 2003.
Located east of the old town of Alcorcón, and right west of the San José de Valderas industrial estate.
It has an interchange with metro line 10.


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Línea 1
Bilbao*

Open since 1919.
Located under Glorieta de Bilbao, right at the boundary between the Centro (old town) and Chamberí districts.
It has an interchange with metro line 4.
One of the stations of the initial stretch of line 1 (and of the whole metro network of Madrid).


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*C1/C2/C7/C8/C10
Recoletos*

Open since 1967.
Located under Paseo de Recoletos (the one linking Paseo del Prado and Paseo de la Castellana), in the boundary between the Centro (old town) and Salamanca districts.
It used to have an interchange with metro line 2 at Banco de España station, and with metro lilne 4 at Colón station, in each case through long corridors, but both were closed in 1984 at the request of the Madrid town council, after they were considered _"too unsafe and prone to crime action"_. This made the station less busy than it should be, and every now and then some voices demand the reopening of at least one of the corridors. After all, it is one of the most central stations in the whole city...
Between the 1990's and 2017 when it was finally upgraded, its platforms were protected by a metal shelter as the station was in rather bad state.
It has a metro-like service, the tunnel serving Recoletos station is one of the most saturated in Spain.


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Línea 2
Banco de España*

Open since 1924.
Part of the initial stretch of line 2 (Sol-Ventas).
Located under C/Alcalá, right west from Plaza de la Cibeles, one of the most central squares in the city of Madrid, and the home of the Bank of Spain.
It is in the Centro (old town) district, but really very close to the districts of Salamanca and Retiro.
It used to have an interchange with Cercanías via a long corridor linking it to Recoletos station, but that was closed in 1984.


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Línea 3
Ventura Rodríguez*

Open since 1941.
Located under C/Princesa, in the quarter of Argüelles, district of Moncloa-Aravaca.
It is right at the door of the Palacio de Liria, the Madrid home of the Dukes of Alba.
Part of the line 3 extension between Sol and Argüelles, which started works in 1935, one year before the war, but couldn't open until two years after it ended, in 1941.


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Línea 4
Esperanza*

Open since 1979.
Located in the quarter of Canillas, in the district of Hortaleza.
Part of the extension between Alfonso XIII and Esperanza.
The station was the terminus for line 4 between 1979 and 1998, when line 4 was extended to Mar de Cristal.


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Línea 5
Torre Arias*

Open since 1980.
Located under C/Alcalá, near the Torre Arias park, district of San Blas-Canillejas.
Part of the line 5 extension between Ciudad Lineal and Canillejas.


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*C5
Fanjul*

Open since 1976.
Part of the new stretch between Aluche and Cuatro Vientos of the regauged line Madrid-Móstoles.
Located under Avenida de las Águilas, in the quarter of Las Águilas, district of Latina.
One of the two Madrid statin still bearing a Francoist name (I guess they haven't changed it yet because the character to whom the street is dedicated is not one the most evident ones, but a less well-known one).
It is planned that this station, along other ones of the underground parts of line C5, will have its platforms extended to 200mm in order to increase capacity with longer trains.
Although other voices also claim that this station should close, as they say it is too close to both Aluche and Las Águilas stations.
Like most of line C5, it has a metro-like service.


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Línea 6
Manuel Becerra*

Open since 1979.
Located under Plaza Manuel Becerra, in the east of the district of Salamanca, it serves the quarters of Guindalera, Fuente del Berro, Goya, and Lista.
Part of the initial stretch of line 6 (Cuatro Caminos-Pacífico).
It has an interchange with metro line 2.
Typical of many of the 1970's/1980's stations of the broad gauge lines, Manuel Becerra is a Spanish solution station (two side platforms plus an island platform), but with the platforms on twin tunnels (the interstation sections are in single tunnel).


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Línea 7
San Blas*

Open since 1974.
Located in the San Blas quarter, in the San Blas-Canillejas district.
Part of the initial stretch of line 7 (Pueblo Nuevo-Las Musas).


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Línea 7B
La Rambla*

Open since 2007.
Located in the east of the town of Coslada, it is part of the operational extension of line 7 (sometimes known as MetroEste, sometimes as line 7B), which is operated with different trains of different length (90m as opposed to the main part of line 7, which runs with trains 115m long).
This station is one of the line 7B stations in Coslada and in San Fernando to endure the seasonal closures due to the geological instabilities caused by the construction of this stretch of the line.


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Línea 9
Colombia*

Open since 1983.
Located under Plaza República Dominicana, in the quarter of Hispanoamérica, part of the district of Chamartín, one of the wealthier ones in the city.
Part of the extension of line 9 between Plaza de Castilla and Avenida de América.
It has an interchange with line 8 since 2002.


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Línea 10 
Batán*

Open since 1961.
One of the few surface stations of the whole network.
Located in the quarter of Lucero, in the district of Latina, but in the boundary with the district of Moncloa-Aravaca (the Casa de Campo, a huge park which is more of a forest than an actual urban garden).
Serves the Madrid theme park, and other places in the Casa de Campo.
One of the original stations of the Suburbano, it used to be a Spanish solution station (two side platforms plus one island platform), but in 2002, as the section between Casa de Campo and Alonso Martínez was regauged to broad loading gauge to increase capacity, the island platform was eliminated, just like in Lago and Plaza de España stations.


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Línea 6
Guzmán el Bueno*

Open since 1987.
Located under Avenida Reina Victoria (meaning "Queen Victoria Avenue", the queen in question being Victoria Eugenia of Battenberg, queen of Spain, great-grandmother of the current King Felipe VI of Spain, and niece of the Queen Victoria of the blue line in the London Tube) with C/Guzmán el Bueno (one of those medieval Castillian heroes of yesteryear who fought very bravely for no one quite remembers what or whom), in the boundary of the districts of Moncloa-Aravaca and Chamberi.
It has an interchange with metro line 7 since 1999, which runs above line 6 at this place (line 6 is one of the deepest lines of the metro, and many people seem to hate it because of that).
It was part of the line 6 extension between Cuatro Caminos and Ciudad Universitaria.


----------



## GojiMet86 (Jan 3, 2016)




----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Línea 7
Arroyofresno*

Open since 2019.
Located in the quarter of Arroyofresno, district of Fuencarral-El Pardo.
Part of the extension between Valdezarza and Pitis, opened in 1999, the area around the station was still undeveloped when it was built, so it was left unopened until 2019, when the housing developments were already significant enough to require a metro station.
So between 1999 and 2019 (20 years), trains ran non-stop between Lacoma and Pitis stations.
No longer, and this is the latest addition to the Madrid metro system, for now.


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Línea 9
Ibiza*

Open since 1986.
Located under C/Ibiza, in the district of Retiro.
Part of the extension between Avenida de América and Sainz de Baranda, which unified into a single line 9 what until then were two separate lines (line 9 between Sainz de Baranda and Pavones, and line 9B between Herrera Oria and Avenida de América).


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Línea 10
Gregorio Marañón*

Open since 1998.
Located under Plaza Doctor Marañón, at the confluence iof Paseo de la Castellana with C/José Abascal, C/Miguel Ángel, and C/María de Molina, right at the boundary between the quarters of Ríos Rosas and Almagro (district of Chamberí), Castellana (district of Salamanca), and El Viso (district of Chamartín).
It has a connection with metro line 7.
Part of the line 10 extension between Alonso Martínez and Nuevos Ministerios, this extension meant the end of the original line 8 (which used to run between Nuevos Ministerios and Fuencarral since 1982, and between Avenida de América and Fuencarral since 1986), the extension of lines 7 and 10 into Gregorio Marañón meaning the closure of the then-line 8 between Avenida de América and Nuevos Ministerios, and the absorption of the remaining old line 8 into line 10.


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*C3/C4
Sol*

Open since 2009.
Located under the Puerta del Sol, the most central square in Madrid, district of Centro (old town).
It has an interchange with metro lines 1, 2, and 3 at Sol station (since 2009), and with metro lines 1, and 5 at Gran Vía station (since 2021).
Part of the second Chamartín-Atocha Cercanías tunnel, commonly known as the Sol tunnel (as Sol is the only distinct intermediate station from the other tunnel, the older one, which runs through Recoletos station instead, both also running through Nuevos Ministerios station), the tunnel was built to relief the overcrowding on the Recoletos tunnel, and also to relief the overcrowding and the number of interchanges at Atocha and Chamartín stations, by means of extending two lines from the south (the Parla line, C4, and the Aranjuez line, C3), and connecting them to lines to the north of Madrid (C4 was connected to the Alcobendas and the Colmenar Viejo lines, and C3 was initially terminating at Chamartín, then some trains were extended to El Escorial and Santa María de la Alameda, taking over one of the C8 branches).
The station was excavated (it's actually one of the largest cavern stations in Europe), and didn't open at the same time as the new tunnel, in 2008, but had to open one year later, in 2009.
Planned from the beginning to be a double-ended station, only the connection to Sol could open in 2009, the connection to Gran Vía did not open until 2021.
The station may suffer closures during top peak periods (Christmas, New Year's Eve, certain demonstrations, etc), due to the extreme overcrowding it can attain in those cases.
Needless to say, it is one of the busiest stations in the whole network.


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Línea 1 
Buenos Aires*

Open since 1994.
Located under Avenida de la Albufera with Avenida de Buenos Aires, in the district of Puente de Vallecas.
Part of the line 1 extension between Portazgo and Miguel Hernández.


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Línea 2
Goya*

Open since 1924.
Located under C/Alcalá with C/Goya, C/Conde de Peñalver and C/Narváez, in the district of Salamanca.
It has an interchange with line 4 since 1944.
Between 1932 and 1958, the stretch between Goya and Diego de León, now part of line 4, used to be a branch of line 2.
For this reason, there are two westbound platforms at Goya line 2 station, the one that's in use, and a second one, now abandoned and not accessible to the public, which the trains coming from Diego de León bound for Cuatro Caminos used, and which is now used as a technical link.


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

🔼 🔼 🔼
This is a Wikipedia scheme of the tunnels and platforms at Goya station.










Source: *Diagrama de la Estación Goya - Estación de Goya (Metro de Madrid) - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre*
By *User:Faelomx - Wikimedia Commons*


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Línea 4
Mar de Cristal*

Open since 1998.
Part of the extension from Esperanza to Mar de Cristal.
It was the northern terminus of the line only until eight months later, in December 1998, when it was extended to Parque de Santa María.
Located in the Hortaleza district, serving the quarters of Pinar del Rey and Canillas.
Its name (which in English literally means "Crystal Sea" or "Glass Sea") comes after a town in the Mar Menor area, near Cartagena (SE Spain).
It has an interchange with metro line 8.
After watching this video, I see that the platforms are 60m long like in the rest of line 4 stations, but it seems to me as if in this particular station they could be extended to 90m. I didn't remember that.


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Línea 5
Diego de León*

Open since 1970.
Located under C/Juan Bravo with C/Conde de Peñalver, in the district of Salamanca.
Part of the extension between Callao and Ventas.
It has an interchange with metro line 4 since 1970, and with line 6 since 1979, through what is probably the longest corridor in the whole of the Madrid metro.


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

437.001 said:


> *Línea 5
> Diego de León*





437.001 said:


> Open since 1970.
> Located under C/Juan Bravo with C/Conde de Peñalver, in the district of Salamanca.
> Part of the extension between Callao and Ventas.
> It has an interchange with metro line 4 since 1970, and with line 6 since 1979, through what is probably the longest corridor in the whole of the Madrid metro.


Right now I don't really remember whether certain corridors at Avenida de América, Nuevos Ministerios or Núñez de Balboa are actually just as long, or even longer.
Anyway, the distance is similar.

Here is the Diego de León one between lines 4 and 5 (lines 5 and 6 is even longer)...


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Línea 6 
Nuevos Ministerios*

Open since 1979.
Located under C/Raimundo Fernández Villaverde and C/Joaquín Costa with Paseo de la Castellana, right in the boundary between the districts of Chamberí, Tetuán, and Chamartín.
Part of the initial stretch of line 6 (Cuatro Caminos-Pacífico).
First metro line to serve Nuevos Ministerios (Cercanías got there first, since 1967).
It has an interchange with metro lines 8 (since 2002) and 10 (formerly the original line 8, station open since 1982, part of line 10 since 1998), and also with Cercanías lines C1, C2, C7, C8 and C10 (on the upper-level platforms, open since 1967), and lines C3 and C4 (on the low-level platforms, open since 2008).
Some of the interchange corridors here are rather long.
The station is the busiest one in the peak hours, but it can be a bit eerily empty off-peak, particularly on weekends and bank holidays.


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Línea 7
Ascao*

Open since 1974.
Located under C/Ascao, in the quarter of Pueblo Nuevo (district of Ciudad Lineal).
Part of the initial stretch of line 7 (Pueblo Nuevo-Las Musas), which was the first metro line with broad loading gauge to open.


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Línea 9
Duque de Pastrana*

Open since 1983.
Part of the line 9B extension between Plaza de Castilla and Avenida de América, it became part of line 9 in 1986, with the opening of the stretch between Avenida de América and Sainz de Baranda.
Located under Plaza del Duque de Pastrana and C/Mateo Inurria, in the old town of Chamartín (now district of Chamartín, originally a town that Madrid absorbed in 1948).


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Línea 10
Puerta del Sur*

Open since 2002.
Since that date, when it was extended from Colonia Jardín, it is the southern terminus of line 10. 
It has an interchange with metro line 12.
Located east of the old town of Alcorcón, and right west of the San José de Valderas industrial estate.


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

dear @Khale_Xi , please, make some comments on madrid subway


----------



## tunnel owl (May 19, 2013)

437.001 said:


> *Línea 9
> Duque de Pastrana*


It seems (I am not quite sure because I couldn´t travel the whole network) that this is the only station with brown metal-panels. That surprised me, because the modernized stations and the new ones do have metal-panels of standardized colours (white, green, red, blue, orange, yellow). Does somebody know if Duque de Pastrana is an exception and why?


----------



## Cygnus-X1 (Mar 25, 2012)

The station looks almost empty, trains also don't seem to have many passengers.
As per wiki, ridership in 2018 was 657.21 million, which is about 1.8 million per day. For a 100 year old 300km system, isn't this low in comparison with other ~300km systems? How are they meeting operational costs and upgradation?


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*C5
Doce de Octubre*

Open since 1989.
Located in the quarter of Almendrales (district of Usera).
Part of the 1989 branch between Atocha and Villaverde Alto via Orcasitas, which was a partial reopening, with most of the new line being underground and with new stations, of the old line between Madrid-Delicias and Leganés of the Compañía del Oeste main line (Madrid to Fuenlabrada, Talavera, Cáceres and Valencia de Alcántara), with new bits betwen just north of the river Manzanares (the bridge had to be reconstructed and double-tracked, as the original one had been demolished) and Atocha via the Méndez Álvaro low-level platforms.
This new branch enabled line C5 to stop sharing tracks with line C4 between Villaverde Alto and Atocha, line C4 retaining its current route, line C5 sort of recovering part of its original route too, now underground and with extra stations, as the bit between Villaverde Alto and Madrid-Delicias, which opened in 1880, had been closed inn 1969 with the closure of the old Delicias terminus station (the current Delicias Cercanías station is not on the same line as the original one).
I forgot, when it opened, lines C5 (Atocha-Fuenlabrada) and C6 (Embajadores-Móstoles El Soto) were still two different lines, it was not until 1991 that the missing link between Atocha and Embajadores was opened, and started operating as a single C5 line (and since then, C6 has been missing from the Cercanías network).
I also forgot to add that this station has nothing to do with Hospital 12 de Octubre line 3 metro station, It is not far from it, and serves the same hospital (Hospital Doce de Octubre), but there is no interchange between these two stations as the distance is too long for it to be considered a proper interchange (or that was decided at the time).
Lastly, this is part of the stretch of line C5 between Villaverde Alto and Móstoles-El Soto, which is exclusive for Cercanías, the rest (Villaverde Alto to Humanes) shares tracks with regional, long distance and freight trains. It has a metro-like service though, with a train per direction every 4/5 minutes during the peak hours.


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

Cygnus-X1 said:


> The station looks almost empty, trains also don't seem to have many passengers.
> As per wiki, ridership in 2018 was 657.21 million, which is about 1.8 million per day. For a 100 year old 300km system, isn't this low in comparison with other ~300km systems? How are they meeting operational costs and upgradation?


If you look closely, most of the videos I'm posting are filmed in 2020 and 2021, that means during the pandemic (and in some cases, during lockdown).
I also guess that the youtuber prefers to film off-peak to avoid possible disturbance.


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Línea 1
Plaza de Castilla*

Open since 1961.
Located under Paseo de la Castellana and Plaza de Castilla, under the KIO towers, at the border between the districts of Chamartín and Tetuán.
It has an interchange with line 10 (since 1982, although between 1982 and 1998 it was named line 8 - a different line 8 than the current one), and with line 9 (since 1983, although between 1983 and 1986 it was named line 9B), and also with many suburban bus lines.
Part of the extension of line 1 from Tetuán to Plaza de Castilla, and northern terminus of line 1 between 1961 and 2007 when it was extended from Plaza de Castilla to Chamartín.


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Línea 2
Sol*

Open since 1924.
It has an interchange with metro lines 1 (since 1924), and 3 (since 1936), and with Cercanías lines C3 (since 2009) and C4 (since 2009).
Part of the initial stretch of line 2, between Sol and Ventas.
Eastern terminus of line 2 between 1924 and 1925, when the line was extended to Quevedo.
Located under Puerta del Sol, the most central square in Madrid, in the Centro (old town) district.
Out of all the lines converging here, line 2 is the shallowest, and also the one with the shortest platforms (lines 1 and 3 are 90m long, and Cercanías is around 210/220m long, while line 2 platforms are 60m long), and is the least busy of the lot.
However, this is one of the busiest stations in Madrid, and can get extremely crowded at certain times (Christmas, New Year's Eve, certain demonstrations, etc), so during those times there may be station closures to make the system cope better.


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Línea 4
Serrano*

Open since 1944.
Located under C/Goya with C/Serrano and C/Claudio Coello, in the quarter of Recoletos, district of Salamanca.
Part of the initial stretch of line 4 (Argüelles-Goya), although not among the oldest stations on line 4, as the stretch between Goya and Diego de León is even older (1932), and used to be a branch of line 2 between 1932 and 1958.
This station serves one of the wealthiest areas in the city.


----------



## Cygnus-X1 (Mar 25, 2012)

437.001 said:


> If you look closely, most of the videos I'm posting are filmed in 2020 and 2021, that means during the pandemic (and in some cases, during lockdown).
> I also guess that the youtuber prefers to film off-peak to avoid possible disturbance.


Maybe, but I quoted ridership numbers for 2018 which is well before covid (657.21 million for 2018, about 1.8 million per day on an old 300km system - that's very low when compared with other ~300km systems).


----------



## OriK (May 1, 2007)

Cygnus-X1 said:


> Maybe, but I quoted ridership numbers for 2018 which is well before covid (657.21 million for 2018, about 1.8 million per day on an old 300km system - that's very low when compared with other ~300km systems).


Madrid Metro still hasn't recovered the annual ridership from before the 2007/2008 financial crisis, it was very close in 2019 

The anual ridership in 2013 with 292km of network was 557.9 million passengers... lower than the ridership in 2002 with 179km and 565 million passengers.

The current record of anual passengers happened in 2007, with 687.7 millions.

Also the investments almost halted in 2008, and some of the expansions only made sense as part of a bigger plan (e.g. L11, which has been in an initial phase for over 20years, and it seems that it will finally have its phase 2 in the near future, or L12, as the area there is not well meshed and there are no good fare integration with the transportation means that could mesh it). Some others are just feeders or serve lower density areas and were planned for a lower ridership (e.g. ML1, TFM, and MetroNorte). There is a huge difference in the ridership/km between the core and those unfinished/suburbial parts of the network, that form a big chunk of it.

Anyway I checked and in 2018 the cost of operation of the whole network was 1.42€ / passenger, so yeah, it's subsidized when you don't use single tickets but it's still sustainable.


https://www.metromadrid.es/sites/default/files/documentos/Responsabilidad%20corporativa/ANNUAL_REPORT_2018.pdf


----------



## Cygnus-X1 (Mar 25, 2012)

^^Thanks, understand things better now. I was just curious since numbers seemed too low.
Are there stats for ridership by line anywhere?


----------



## OriK (May 1, 2007)

^^ sure! Page 5:



https://www.metromadrid.es/sites/default/files/documentos/Portal-Transparencia-Nuevo/Proyectos-y-Datos/Datos-Relevantes/Demanda/Cierre%20Demanda%202019%20portal%20transparencia%20v1.pdf


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Línea 5
Canillejas*

Open since 1980.
Located under C/Alcalá with Avenida de América, in the quarter of Canillejas, district of San Blas-Canillejas, although it also serves the quarter of Palomas in the district of Hortaleza.
Part of the extension of line 5 between Ciudad Lineal and Canillejas.
It was the northern terminus of line 5 between 1980 and 2006, when it was extended to Alameda de Osuna.
It has an interchange with many urban and suburban bus lines.
It seems that some time in the future, there will also be an interchange with a new east-west Cercanías line.


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Línea 6
Legazpi*

Open since 1981.
Located under Plaza de Legazpi, in the district of Arganzuela.
It has an interchange with metro line 3 (since 1981), as well as with many urban and suburban bus lines.
Part of the line 6 extension between Pacífico and Oporto..


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Línea 7
Guzmán el Bueno*

Open since 1999.
Located under Avenida Reina Victoria with C/Guzmán el Bueno, in the boundary of the districts of Moncloa-Aravaca and Chamberi.
It has an interchange with metro line 6, which runs under line 7, although it was built before the line 7 tunnels.
Part of the line 7 extension between Canal and Valdezarza.
Unlike the rest of the line 7 stations between Canal and Pitis, this one was built excavating it as a cavern, as there were too many space constraints on surface, so it couldn't be built by cut & cover.


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Línea 9
Herrera Oria*

Open since 1983.
Located under C/Ginzo de Limia with Avenida Cardenal Herrera Oria, in the boundary between the quarters of La Paz and Barrio del Pilar, both in the district of Fuencarral-El Pardo.
Part of the initial stretch of line 9B (Herrera Oria-Plaza de Castilla), which would be unified with line 9 in 1986.
It was the northern terminus of line 9 between 1983 (as line 9B, since 1986 as line 9) and 2011, when the line was extended from Herrera Oria to Mirasierra.


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Línea 10
Joaquín Vilumbrales*

Open since 2002.
Part of the extension between Colonia Jardín and Puerta del Sur.
It has a single island platform.
Located northeast of the old town of Alcorcón, and right west of the San José de Valderas industrial estate, in the quarter of Los Castillos.
Originally it should have been called "Los Castillos", but then it was named thus, after a nondescript local politician who passed away in 1999 (......).


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*C5
Aluche*

Open since 1976.
Located in the quarter of Aluche, district of Latina.
It has an interchange with metro line 5 (since 1976). It also used to have an interchange with line 10 (between 1976 and 2002), but the section between Aluche and Casa de Campo became part of line 5 too (in 2002).
It also has a interchange with urban and suburban bus lines.
Northern terminus of the initial stretch of Cercanías line C6 (Aluche-Móstoles).
The line Aluche-Móstoles was an upgrade (with an underground diversion between Cuatro Vientos and Aluche) of the old metric-gauge line Madrid-Móstoles-Navalcarnero (the old metric gauge line went via Empalme instead of Aluche and ran entirely on surface, which became unsafe, and also unpractical due to the urban developments around the line in the late 1960's).
After various extensions, the first of which from Aluche to Laguna (in 1984), and since 1991, once it reached Madrid Atocha station, it became merged into the new line C5 (Móstoles El Soto-Fuenlabrada), by adding the old line C6 to the old line C5 (Madrid Atocha-Fuenlabrada).
It has a metro-like service.
It has short platforms, which should probably be extended in order to have longer trains and reduce overcrowding.


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Línea 1
Chamartín*

Open since 2007.
Located under Chamartín station, the second largest Madrid station, in the district of Chamartín.
Interchange with metro line 10, and with Cercanías lines C1, C2, C3, C4, C7, C8, and C10, also with regional rail (MD) and high-speed rail (AVE).
Part of the extension from Plaza de Castilla to Chamartín.
Northern terminus of line 1 just for less than one month, after that line 1 was extended to Pinar de Chamartín.
The station is in a box-like structure, with four platforms on the upper level (two for line 10, plus two unused ones for a future line), and four more platforms, perpendicular to the upper level ones, on the low level (two for line 1, plus two unused ones for a second future line). Some of these future interchanges will be cross-platform, but nowadays there's no date for when that might happen, it is a long-term thing.


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Línea 4
Hortaleza*

Open since 2007.
Located in the quarter of Pinar del Rey, district of Hortaleza.
Part of the extension of line 4 between Parque de Santa María and Pinar de Chamartín.


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Línea 5
Alonso Martínez*

Open since 1970.
Located under Plaza Alonso Martínez, right in the boundary between the Centro (old town) and Chamberí districts.
It has an interchange with metro lines 4 (since 1970), and 10 (since 1981).
Part of the line 5 extension between Callao and Ventas.
In the future there might be an interchange with Cercanías at this station.
Like some of the 1970's stations, this one is in twin tubes, despite the remainder of the tunnel being in single tube.


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Línea 6
Méndez Álvaro*

Open since 1981.
Located under C/Méndez Álvaro with C/Pedro Bosch, in the district of Arganzuela.
The station has an interchange with Cercanías line C5 (on the low-level Cercanías platforms, open since 1989), and with Cercanías lines C1 and C10 (on the surface Cercanías platforms, open since 1996).
It also has an interchange with the Estación Sur, the most important bus terminal in the city, with lots of connections with urban, suburban, and long distance bus lines.
The area around the station has been redeveloped since the arrival of the Cercanías and the bus terminal, before it was a rather lonely area, so the passenger numbers have increased a lot since the 1990's, in the beginning it was a very quiet station.


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Línea 7
Pueblo Nuevo*

Open since 1974.
Located under C/Alcalá with C/Hermanos De Pablo, in the quarter of Pueblo Nuevo, district of Ciudad LIneal.
It has an interchange with metro line 5.
Part of the initial stretch of line 7 (Pueblo Nuevo-Las Musas).
Part of the first ever broad loading gauge stretch of the Madrid metro (Pueblo Nuevo-Las Musas).
The station is in twin tubes, albeit the interstations are in single tube.
The station is one of the Spanish solution stations, common in the Madrid metro in the 1970's and 1980's.


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*C4
Colmenar Viejo*

Open since 1968.
Located in the south of the town of Colmenar Viejo, in the northern suburbs of Madrid.
Northern terminus of the Colmenar Viejo branch of line C4.
Part of the Madrid-Aranda de Duero-Burgos line, which started construction in the 1930's but couldn't open until 1968.
The station building is listed.
In the beginning, the station was rather far away from the town, so it had very little passengers, so it stopped having passenger service in the 1990's.
Back then, the line was in single track and non electrified.
In the meantime, the town saw a lot of growth.
In 2002, the line was double-tracked and electrified between Tres Cantos and Colmenar Viejo, and the Cercanías was extended to Colmenar, initially it was line C7. In 2008, with the opening of the second tunnel between Atocha and Chamartín (the Sol tunnel), it started a new, more frequent service, with all trains bound for Parla via Sol, which is the one it has now.
North of Colmenar Viejo, the passenger service (only long distance) was discontinued in 2011, but there are constant claims for line C4 to be extended further north, towards Soto del Real and Miraflores de la Sierra.
It's been upgraded recently, with new fare barriers, extra shelters, an underpass (one had to cross the tracks before it was built), and lifts.


----------

